# Digimon Adventure



## Reznor (Feb 28, 2016)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 28, 2016)

*Digimon Adventure Tri*

Today, the Anime News Network  that there shall be a new _Digimon Adventure_ series, a sequel to the original _Digimon Adventure,_ with all of the original Chosen Children in high school.

I certainly am very excited about this, since _Digimon Adventure_ is my favorite _Digimon_ television series (although _Tamers, Savers,_ and _Xros Wars_ were excellent, as well), but I wonder if this series shall follow the events of _Adventure 02,_ since I noticed that the trailer made no mention of that series or of the Chosen Children from it. Regardless of that, I do hope that this series disregards the distant finale of that series, since the couple that I most wished to see (Takeru/Hikari) never became a reality in it.

Is anyone else excited by this news? I shall continue to update this thread as more news is announced, and use it as a discussion thread for when the series begins.


----------



## Keishin (Feb 28, 2016)

LordPerucho said:


> Speaking of Meiko and the 02 ending
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm... Not sure if you can count hairstyles as foreshadowing but I hope this turns out true.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 28, 2016)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Today, the Anime News Network  that there shall be a new _Digimon Adventure_ series, a sequel to the original _Digimon Adventure,_ with all of the original Chosen Children in high school.
> 
> I certainly am very excited about this, since _Digimon Adventure_ is my favorite _Digimon_ television series (although _Tamers, Savers,_ and _Xros Wars_ were excellent, as well), but I wonder if this series shall follow the events of _Adventure 02,_ since I noticed that the trailer made no mention of that series or of the Chosen Children from it. Regardless of that, I do hope that this series disregards the distant finale of that series, since the couple that I most wished to see (Takeru/Hikari) never became a reality in it.
> 
> Is anyone else excited by this news? I shall continue to update this thread as more news is announced, and use it as a discussion thread for when the series begins.



Demon the movies are the series


----------



## Toph (Feb 28, 2016)

Now that we're talking about the Chosen Children's kids in the future, I'd like to point out that after watching the last episode of Digimon Adventure 02, you can see that the 02 gang's children are older than the 01 gang's children. Therefore the 02 gang gets laid before the 01 gang.



All except for Joe.
lolololololol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 28, 2016)

Joe Cool


----------



## Badalight (Feb 28, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Demon the movies are the series



Dean, you realize when a new thread is automatically created, it takes the first post from the previous thread (in this case, Demon's) and then re-uses it as the new first post (second post if you count reznor's). The post you're quoting is from 2014.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 28, 2016)

Badalight said:


> Dean, you realize when a new thread is automatically created, it takes the first post from the previous thread (in this case, Demon's) and then re-uses it as the new first post (second post if you count reznor's). The post you're quoting is from 2014.



I feel stupid now


----------



## Haruka Katana (Feb 28, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Demon the movies are the series





Badalight said:


> Dean, you realize when a new thread is automatically created, it takes the first post from the previous thread (in this case, Demon's) and then re-uses it as the new first post (second post if you count reznor's). The post you're quoting is from 2014.





Dean Ambrose said:


> I feel stupid now



 

First page btw


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 28, 2016)

The moment in time when you're having a bad day that you mocked a fake post


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 28, 2016)

Badalight said:


> Dean, you realize when a new thread is automatically created, it takes the first post from the previous thread (in this case, Demon's) and then re-uses it as the new first post (second post if you count reznor's). The post you're quoting is from 2014.



Are you saying that the closure of the previous thread, and the opening of the new thread, happens automatically? I always thought that Reznor needed to manually do that; that is very impressive that the forum has such a feature.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 28, 2016)

Demon my apologies, I fucked up


----------



## kingjr9000 (Mar 5, 2016)

Just to subscribe so i can come back when the new one comes out


----------



## Devil Child (Mar 5, 2016)

should be next week


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 6, 2016)

New Digimon movie is almost upon us


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 6, 2016)

Devil Child said:


> should be next week





Dean Ambrose said:


> New Digimon movie is almost upon us



Wow, is the arrival of the next episode so soon, already?


----------



## Vicious (Mar 7, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]gHXrvCwBdu4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 7, 2016)

So from the previews,  it is Ken who has become the villain.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 7, 2016)

Is that really Ken cause I have a hard time telling with everyone's face looking almost the same


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 7, 2016)

Yeah that looks more like Tai 

TAI AS A VILLAIN?!  


Nobody stands a chance in hell


----------



## santanico (Mar 8, 2016)

Taichi as the villain would be super edgy


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 8, 2016)

The appearance of Imperialdramon not make it obvious enough it's someone from 02?


----------



## kingjr9000 (Mar 8, 2016)

I don't think its Tai (as much as I would love it), Its because his skin color is more of a caramel tone  versus the creme color of ken


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 8, 2016)

But people do have a point that everybody's faces look the damn same. You could easily confuse Mimi's face for a male face in more strained scenes and I can never tell who's Matt and who's his brother.


----------



## kingjr9000 (Mar 8, 2016)

Not gonna argue with that bit though.  Just change the hair and they change everything


----------



## Black Knight (Mar 8, 2016)

Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> But people do have a point that everybody's faces look the damn same. You could easily confuse Mimi's face for a male face in more strained scenes and I can never tell who's Matt and who's his brother.



Sure dude, whatever you say. I for my part have no problem telling who is who. And I'm afraid this "face looks similar" argument has been there since Adventure, so truth is, you guys are not bringing up anything new.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 8, 2016)

sant�nico said:


> Taichi as the villain would be super edgy




<3edgy5me 



Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> The appearance of Imperialdramon not make it obvious enough it's someone from 02?



I was just joking though


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 8, 2016)

It does however prove even further that everybody looks alike 

Tri ichijouji = Taichi with hair dye


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 8, 2016)

maybe it's Tai's evil twin


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 8, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 



]


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 8, 2016)

sant�nico said:


> Taichi as the villain would be super edgy



Perhaps, but the story already had Yamato as an antagonist, so Taichi becoming evil is not likely.

Having mentioned that, has anyone noticed that it is far more common for a "blue oni" character to turn evil than for a "red oni" to do so? Yamato, Sasuke, Uryu, and Gray are all the blue oni in their series, and they either turned evil or appeared to do so, while their red oni counterparts did not. Is that a coincidence, or a deliberate decision by the story writers?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 8, 2016)

No, it's obviously not a coincidence. It's a very common trope.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 8, 2016)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Having mentioned that, has anyone noticed that it is far more common for a "blue oni" character to turn evil than for a "red oni" to do so? Yamato, Sasuke, Uryu, and Gray are all the blue oni in their series, and they either turned evil or appeared to do so, while their red oni counterparts did not. Is that a coincidence, or a deliberate decision by the story writers?



They just like to follow cliche a lot .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 8, 2016)

Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ]



If that's Tai's evil brother we better call Superman


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 8, 2016)

Kal El Kakarotto!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 8, 2016)

This weekend gonna be good


----------



## Addy (Mar 9, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> This weekend gonna be good



i can feel my butthurt already


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 9, 2016)

Addy said:


> i can feel my butthurt already



Maybe it won't be so bad


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 9, 2016)

Addy said:


> i can feel my butthurt already



Did you even watch the first movie?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 9, 2016)

The next episode shall soon premiere! I am very excited for it, and I do hope to see more characters beyond Taichi be given great focus as the story progresses, since the first episode did focus heavily on him.



Addy said:


> i can feel my butthurt already



Perhaps you should use more lubricant, next time?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 9, 2016)

They are, except we might get Joe x Mimi x Izzy fucking drama from the previews 

I hope it's not that


----------



## Devil Child (Mar 10, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> They are, except we might get Joe x Mimi x Izzy fucking drama from the previews
> 
> I hope it's not that



Everything that is not Tai or Matt is already a huge plus so for me, these next episode are already good


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2016)

Devil Child said:


> Everything that is not Tai or Matt is already a huge plus so for me, these next episode are already good



Oh they showed more Tai and Matt drama so you're not gonna avoid that. I just don't want any romance drama. I want some kick ass new megas 

and some comedy


----------



## kingjr9000 (Mar 11, 2016)

Tri trailer speculation time!  Who thinks that Alphamon mindr*ped Ken and made him remember his days and the digimon emperor to capture meikoomon?  Or what about he implanted something akin to his version of the dark spore, to trick Ken into taking Meikoomon?


----------



## kingjr9000 (Mar 11, 2016)

Were you posting a clip?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 11, 2016)

Not much happened in any of these four besides some light drama/slice of life until the second half of episode 8 or so. I don't think this format suits Tri at all.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2016)

kingjr9000 said:


> Were you posting a clip?



It's the movie 


You can go find out now


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm lost with all this Tri business. I haven't watched any of it yet.

I know that there are movies but I also see episodes as well. What's going on? and what should I watch first?


----------



## Devil Child (Mar 11, 2016)

I liked this batch of episode. Maybe because Mimi is my fave lol.

I think people are expecting too much action here. They are currently in the real world with real world issues, not in the Digiworld where fights were happening 24/7. I like how each movie consists of 2 main characters, which gives them enough character depth and development. How many episodes are there again?

Based of the preview, the next one should be TK. The second one isnt confirmed but it obviously will be Kari. Last one will be Sora and Izzy. If there are 24 episodes, the last 2 movies should heavily focus on the digimons.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 11, 2016)

One of the things that annoys me sometimes with CR subs is that it uses english terms or things that aren't even being said in some shows. In this case  they're using dub terms when there's clearly other names being used and in another case like DRRR! they have everyone calling each other by first names instead of last names.

I only watched the sub of 01 like a year ago and have no nostalgia, so sue me 



Black Wraith said:


> I'm lost with all this Tri business. I haven't watched any of it yet.
> 
> I know that there are movies but I also see episodes as well. What's going on? and what should I watch first?



Each movie is just a set of 4 episodes each and they seem to be coming out every two seasons.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 11, 2016)

Thanks. 

I think I'll wait for the last batch and watch it all together.


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 11, 2016)

I love all the slice of life stuff, and they do it especially well in here while also adding some fun moments with the Digimon (Leomon ) so kudos to them.

And when it gets to the action, it's just simply


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 11, 2016)

Leomon's disguise after he ditched the other Digimon reminded me of Leonardo Da Vinci from the currently airing Lupin series because of his mane


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 11, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Loved their ultimate digivolution sequences. Seems Joe regained and grew to be more "reliable" and Mimi grew to be more "sincere". Seeing Joe troubled over getting into college and being a digidestined at the same time was depressing. Luckily he realized the answer and stepped up when needed.


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 11, 2016)

Leomons voice was Sanjis, wasnt it?

Kinda fit it with those orgasms at seeing Meicos cute face.

The plot-twist at the end was Kubo level, lol.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 11, 2016)

Which episode do they turn Ultimate? Too lazy to watch the slice of life faggotry before that.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 11, 2016)

Since the movie just came out, I'd like to ask that everyone keeps their comments in spoiler tags. I don't want people stumbling in and accidentally reading anything that might ruin the movie for them.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Seems the prophecy refers to understanding one's own shortcomings (their 'darkness') and then moving beyond them. Jyou got past his need to find a reason for why they needed to fight and found new conviction, and Mimi got past her insecurity. The latter one is a bit weird for me though, since it looked like she got over it when she arrived and reconciled with Mei.

The last episode was pretty good. The action was nice (even though some of it didn't make sense, like Togemon and Gomamon lasting so long against Imperialdramon), there was good foreshadowing (did anyone see the bit where the woman smiled when Meicoomon killed Leomon?) and overall good set-up for the next movie. My only complaint is that this particular set of episodes was way too slow in pace and awkwardly structured. Toei set Tri up to be three separate movies, each split into four episodes; they can't really afford to be wasting episodes on pointless slice of life fluff, even if it is nice. 

I get that some of it was needed for development for Jyou, Mei and Mimi, but did we _really_ need some of those scenes? Hopefully, the next movie is a bit pacier, since their enemy is a lot more tangible now. Incidentally, does anyone find it weird that _nobody_ brought up the absence of the other kids before any of this?


----------



## kingjr9000 (Mar 11, 2016)

I thought it was six movies though.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 11, 2016)

Yes, 6 movies ergo 24 episodes total


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 11, 2016)

When does the next movie comes out? Summer?


----------



## kingjr9000 (Mar 11, 2016)

Summer 2016


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 11, 2016)

Imperialdramon is a wuss as always


----------



## kingjr9000 (Mar 11, 2016)

I knew that was coming


----------



## Blu-ray (Mar 11, 2016)

First 3 episodes were almost tedious. While I'm not one for slice of life or fluff, I can tolerate it, but I was constantly wondering when the good shit was gonna happen.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Leomon dies again. Of fucking course. Wouldn't be Digimon otherwise, would it.

I finally get why people call Imperialdramon, Imperialjobber. How this wasn't a curbstomp in it's favor is beyond me.

Glad Gomamon and Palmon got their ultimate forms, but they way they got it seems kinda, I dunno.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 11, 2016)

Just look at how he lost every single fight in 02 when he fought solo and only won due to help. Even jobbed against an Ultimate once.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2016)

watching episode one and so far it's boring 


Stupid Matt and Tai brattyness


Boring slice of life .


Too much focus on Hinata clone and her awful digimon


God I hate this series so far


----------



## Addy (Mar 11, 2016)

skimmed the episode until the imperialdramon ownage at the end. while i did that, i can tell the 3.5 episodes are repetitive as shit 

imperialdramon was shit..................... then again, i expected worse  

ice digimon uses ice attack, flower digimon uses flower attack. then imperialdramon is defeated i think


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2016)

Oh and let me include the lack of comedy from any of the characters .


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 11, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> watching episode one and so far it's boring
> 
> 
> Stupid Matt and Tai brattyness
> ...



Just careful when u reach the final episode.

U gonna witness something that will reminds u of the WWE .

Episode 1 was easily the worst episode, felt that the whole bath stuff couldve happened in half of the episode.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 11, 2016)

Addy said:


> skimmed the episode until the imperialdramon ownage at the end. while i did that, i can tell the 3.5 episodes are repetitive as shit
> 
> imperialdramon was shit..................... then again, i expected worse
> 
> ice digimon uses ice attack, flower digimon uses flower attack. then imperialdramon is defeated i think



It was more like laser beams with the flower one, but otherwise you're pretty much right. You could easily skip to ep 8 and only miss one thing that likely won't be brought up again (Togemon crashing a helicopter while fighting Ogremon).


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2016)

LordPerucho said:


> Just careful when u reach the final episode.
> 
> U gonna witness something that will reminds u of the WWE .
> 
> Episode 1 was easily the worst episode, felt that the whole bath stuff couldve happened in half of the episode.



Every animu has to have a bath house moment 


also NOT WWE writing


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 11, 2016)

So I watched the bath portion. No naked chicks, just a whole lot of teenage boys in towels.... 

Even for a tired nostalgiafest cashgrab this series is sad


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 11, 2016)

The most fan-servicey thing was them just dressing in these orange clothes in Mimi's attempt to mimic what came off to me as "anime hooters" for the school festival


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2016)

This wasn't a shoutout to the Digimon series.

This was  a spit to our childhoods


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 11, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Every animu has to have a bath house moment
> 
> 
> also NOT WWE writing



But as long as it targets to both male and female fans, and this Bathhouse scene was more targering toward the female fans .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2016)

LordPerucho said:


> But as long as it targets to both male and female fans, and this Bathhouse scene was more targering toward the female fans .



Well there's a ton that's targeted towards males so it's  good to be equal towards people.

Now tell me,  is the writing WWE level of shit writing in the next few episodes?


----------



## Black Knight (Mar 11, 2016)

You naive fools are forgetting this is actually a movie split in four separate episodes because CR.

And after reading most of the posts in this thread I can tell loud and clear that YOU HAVE NO IDEA of how to write an enjoyable plot with slice of life, comedy, drama and action. You just want action, action and more action, screw character development!

This forums is the worst and I'm leaving now. Good riddance to all you ignorants, and a big round of aplause to all those who know to apreaciate the work that is being done in this project.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2016)

Nobody cares about slice of life 


Nobody needs drama.


People liked Digimon for the monsters and action


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 11, 2016)

Regardless of whether we know how to write or not we know whether something is good or not. I've seen better elsewhere and those things aren't what should be making Digimon "unique".

It's actually more sad to think of it as a movie than four episodes because as a movie it has almost no selling points as almost nothing happens. It's easier to think of it as a tv series in the wrong format.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 11, 2016)

*Spoiler tags, people.*


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2016)

In the end it doesn't matter,  I guess it's fine to see the old gang back.

I guess


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 11, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well there's a ton that's targeted towards males so it's  good to be equal towards people.
> 
> Now tell me,  is the writing WWE level of shit writing in the next few episodes?



Episode 4.



Dean Ambrose said:


> Nobody cares about slice of life
> 
> 
> *Nobody needs drama.*
> ...


Digimon Tamers says hi.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2016)

LordPerucho said:


> Digimon Tamers says hi.



and that's why it sucked


----------



## kingjr9000 (Mar 11, 2016)

Say that again. I dare ya


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2016)

kingjr9000 said:


> Say that again. I dare ya



 My opinion of course but it sucked 



Also at least Episode 4 is somewhat good


----------



## kingjr9000 (Mar 11, 2016)

Wait...are you talking about tamers or tri?  If its tamers, that was the best series in my opinion.  However if you're talking about tri, then I agree that everything before 3.5 was boring.


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 11, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> and that's why it sucked



If u watched in english dub, I would understand why .

I got to watch in spanish dub which was close to the original japanese.

Keep watching until the end of episode 4.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2016)

kingjr9000 said:


> Wait...are you talking about tamers or tri?  If its tamers, that was the best series in my opinion.  However if you're talking about tri, then I agree that everything before 3.5 was boring.



Tamers. It felt all recycled, and I wasn't too keen about the cards digivolving.

 




LordPerucho said:


> If u watched in english dub, I would understand why .
> 
> I got to watch in spanish dub which was close to the original japanese.
> 
> Keep watching until the end of episode 4.



Well that doesn't help but still my statement stands.



Ok I'm pissed , the last parts are all rushed as fuck


----------



## kingjr9000 (Mar 11, 2016)

you got balls, i'll give you that


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2016)

kingjr9000 said:


> you got balls, i'll give you that



Well again I also wasn't too keen on the MC's other than that red head's digimon. That one looked cool


----------



## kingjr9000 (Mar 11, 2016)

So i take it you're a fan of renamon


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2016)

kingjr9000 said:


> So i take it you're a fan of renamon



 I'll admit it yes


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2016)

Not a fan of this movie though


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 11, 2016)

Havent watch the  new episodes. Judging by the reactions here it doesnt seem that promising


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2016)

Well depends on how you feel after you watch them.

I'd say try, maybe you'll like it


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 11, 2016)

Yeah I'm gonna try it later


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Mar 12, 2016)

Hmm, I seem to be in the minority here but I'm really enjoying Tri and the second batch of episodes were really good as well. 

But this is probably because I'm a fan of "slice of life" stuff, action is still there, it's cute, funny, has all the old characters that I loved and it makes me nostalgic af


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2016)

can someone tell me if imperialdramon was explained? as in why he exists in the movie? where part 2 kids refereed to?  



MusubiKazesaru said:


> It was more like laser beams with the flower one, but otherwise you're pretty much right.



yeah, it was laser beams, sorry 

the thing is, i couldn't follow the fight that much. there were too many close ups to the digimon's faces when they attack. not a lot of widespread shots. this was especially weird because of the background being so filled with colors that i just coudn't make up much of the action. 

there is this one shot that i had to rewatch a few times to get it right. we get a shot lion digimon attacks imperialdramon's head (idk what he does to imperialdramon's head but he attacks it with his fist? sword? idk) > ice digimon raising some kind of an ice barrior > another shot flower digimon uses laser beam attack/flower power > a final shot of imperialdramon receiving these two attacks. idk why but i had to watch it several times just to understand the action 



> You could easily skip to ep 8 and only miss one thing that likely won't be brought up again (Togemon crashing a helicopter while fighting Ogremon).



did we at least get some good fanservice because the i skimmed these episodes is because the character designs are not appealing for fanservice and i dont give a shit about shipping


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> The most fan-servicey thing was them just dressing in these orange clothes in Mimi's attempt to mimic what came off to me as "anime hooters" for the school festival



you mean the cheerleader scene?........... i could swear while skimming i saw a close up on her ass but i didn't think it was intentional. i mean, her ass is flat as fuck man


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 12, 2016)

Poster for next film coming in September


----------



## kingjr9000 (Mar 12, 2016)

If that is sora and tk, then this must be her mega evo


Or that could be izzy's


----------



## RandomLurker (Mar 12, 2016)

The big golden dude defo looks like HerakleKabuterimon to me.

The red thing in the middle has to be Meikuumon's evolved form. It has the same double helix patterns.

Also, yay for keeping the "kill Leomon" tradition alive


----------



## Kishido (Mar 12, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Still do not get why Palmon and Goman have been able to enter the dimension but the rest not?

And if this woman is evil why wqas she so suprised by the Kaiser? Or better what has Ken be doing or was it just a hologram? And what has Huckmon to do with it?

Do not get this


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 12, 2016)

RandomLurker said:


> The big golden dude defo looks like HerakleKabuterimon to me.
> 
> The red thing in the middle has to be Meikuumon's evolved form. It has the same double helix patterns.
> 
> Also, yay for keeping the "kill Leomon" tradition alive



Yeah, the poster has Izzy and TK so it?s time for those two next.


----------



## kingjr9000 (Mar 12, 2016)

If anyone is wondering why I said earlier that this ken and imperialdramon are data copies, two things pop up.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



Remember back on the first episode  when ken and the group were defeated by alphamon, thats one reason.  Another reason is why would Ken want meicoomon?  You could probably answer that alphamon put something in his head similar to the black spore or brainwashed him when he beat them.  I can give you that answer, but then we would get into Hime and her reaction to first seeing ken appear at the school, as well as his sporadic appearances near Meicoomon.  Another feature is much like alphamons appearances, the lack of verbal communication.  Plus, if that Ken was the same Ken as the original, how would he know about Meicoomon.  No one in S2 besides him is as quick to figuring out things as Izzy, and Izzy was just beginning to figure things out with the help of Leomon.  

You could also argue that he knew about the virus because he was in the digital world watching Leo and Ogremon fight.  But there is something strange about that.  How did he get there?  One more thing, what caused him to revert back to the digimon emperor?


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 12, 2016)

Basically u can reach Mega form if u reach the dark side first? .


----------



## kingjr9000 (Mar 12, 2016)

LordPerucho said:


> Basically u can reach Mega form if u reach the dark side first? .



But what would be the point of that though?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2016)

RandomLurker said:


> Also, yay for keeping the "kill Leomon" tradition alive



Getting paid dat money to die yo


----------



## Kusa (Mar 12, 2016)

Guys should I watch this ? Is it worth my time ? I was a huge Digimon fan


----------



## kingjr9000 (Mar 12, 2016)

I would say yes for nostalgia and if you want to see where this story is going...and Leomon


----------



## Cord (Mar 12, 2016)

Do not click if you haven't seen the second movie yet as I will be mentioning some of the events that happened.


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: _Episode 5_ 



Obligatory hotspring getaway, eh? Seriously though the scene where the girls were looking for Piyomon and Meicomon in the men's hotsprings is cute. Mimi has no chill lol

Also, I don't really like the new girl. :/





*Spoiler*: _Episode 6_ 



Mimi has always been my favorite and I'd argue that every scene where she's there is entertaining. That said, I was kind of annoyed by her in this episode and I couldn't stand her voice actress (I wish AiM reprised her role). I also loved how Koshiro called her out on her being egocentric. It takes for a guy to have balls to criticize the girl he likes when necessary. I really ship them both though!





*Spoiler*: _Episode 7_ 



Gomamon is absolutely the cutest. His voice actor really suits him well and adds to his cuteness. Other than that, this episode was hilarious and probably my favorite in the bunch.





*Spoiler*: _Episode 8_ 



Glad to finally see Vikemon and Rosemon. Braveheart being played all throughout the fight was awesome and I think this was the first time it was played in its entirety.

I don't get why Leomon has to be brought back again only to be killed off...Again? This kind of really irked me too. And Himekawa (or whatever her name is) smirking when Meicomon killed Leomon was kind of intriguing. I'm assuming she has a hidden agenda? Or a connection to the villains?

The reappearance of the Digimon Kaiser raises more questions - did Ken get brainwashed/controlled again? Why are they still not mentioning any of the 02 characters nor wondering where they are? It also doesn't seem like they are too surprised to see Ken being the Digimon Kaiser again, which is kind of weird. But I suppose we're still too early in the show to have those answered.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 12, 2016)

LordPerucho said:


> Basically u can reach Mega form if u reach the dark side first? .



Use spoiler tags, please. This is the last time I'm going to say this in the thread. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Not quite. The prophecy emailed to Izzy implies that to reach ultimate form you need to get past your own personal demons first, hence "beyond the darkness". This is fairly obvious.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 12, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I laughed a bit when Ken treated Imperialdramon's loss as no big deal


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 12, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Imperialjobber losing was foreordained. Not to mention he isn't even the main character this time so the odds are stacked up even worse


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 12, 2016)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Use spoiler tags, please. This is the last time I'm going to say this in the thread.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



And Tai is avoiding his personal demons as well. I feel Omega's next appearance and defusion will result in a pretty big loss for Tai/Matt.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 12, 2016)

So finally got around to see the second movie/4 eps.


*Spoiler*: __ 




WTF, it was obvious Leomon was gonna die but the hell? Did Meicoomon got infected or something else awakened inside her?

Then comes the chick that has been helping them, is she one of the bad guys? conasodering she knew Ken and she pretty much took Meicoomon to those flowers. Of course the creepy smile makes it even more obvious but still can?t be completely sure.

Then Huckmon is still around doing nothing again what makes me believe he is behind it all like it seemed in the first movie but even then, the fact that he does nothing gives me a vibe that he maya ctually not be the bad one.

Finally Mimi 

and it was hella weird and rushed the Megaevolution, the fight was okay considering the two movies so far seems to be more about the drama of the kids than the fights. Omegamon vs Alphamon was better tho.


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 12, 2016)

Sans the last 10 mins, this entire movie would have been a complete waste of time. 

and I love slice of life / character development but I feel like I could've watched the last 10 last minute and be caught up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 13, 2016)

Exactly Kaitou


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 13, 2016)

I can already tell you right now that all I remember is the last 10 mins and brief images of some of the episodes, mostly involving Hikari being kawaii as fuck.


----------



## Kishido (Mar 13, 2016)

Do you know what is funny?

No one of the "originals" are giving the slightest fuck about the 02 kids... Even Kari and Takeru. For real now. They are meeting each day, go on "parties", inform themselves via WhatsApp left and right but no one seems to wonder where they are or even ties to inform them. It's not like a motherfucking ImperialDramon would help a lot in the situations

Meiko is a better buddy already for them as the 02 kids


----------



## kingjr9000 (Mar 13, 2016)

In regards to Hime being mysteriously glad that Meicoomon killed Leomon, I think the answer she gave her partner is true.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe she wanted to test the theory she had about WHO that special someone could be.  Do you remember when and her partner were in the car and she gave him a document about what the higher-ups were thinking about?  Do you remember when said that the higher-ups knew the infected were after something special from one of the chosen or their digimon?  Maybe she came to a conclusion that it was Mei and Meicoomon?  She was already watching her from the start anyways before Mei met the other children.  So she probably put Meicoo there to test her and the higher-ups theory about Meicoomon being the source?


----------



## armorknight (Mar 13, 2016)

Kishido said:


> Do you know what is funny?
> 
> No one of the "originals" are giving the slightest fuck about the 02 kids... Even Kari and Takeru. For real now. They are meeting each day, go on "parties", inform themselves via WhatsApp left and right but no one seems to wonder where they are or even ties to inform them. It's not like a motherfucking ImperialDramon would help a lot in the situations
> 
> Meiko is a better buddy already for them as the 02 kids



Which is how it should be IMO. 02 was a cancer on the franchise.


----------



## Toph (Mar 13, 2016)

armorknight said:


> Which is how it should be IMO. 02 was a cancer on the franchise.



02 won't be changed or retcon'd in any way, it's still canon to the story, the directors has stated so themselves. with that said, i'd choose the 02 kids any day over some random last second oc donut steel meganekko character like meiko

i sure hope she'll go away soon. either kill her off or make her fuck off to timbuktu
unless the directors have a change of heart and _do_ retcon the epilogue, never underestimate bad writing in japanese storytelling


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 13, 2016)

Kishido said:


> Do you know what is funny?
> 
> No one of the "originals" are giving the slightest fuck about the 02 kids... Even Kari and Takeru. For real now. They are meeting each day, go on "parties", inform themselves via WhatsApp left and right but no one seems to wonder where they are or even ties to inform them. It's not like a motherfucking ImperialDramon would help a lot in the situations
> 
> Meiko is a better buddy already for them as the 02 kids



Pretty damn sad actually . 



HoroHoro said:


> i'd choose the 02 kids any day over some random last second oc donut steel meganekko character like meiko
> 
> i sure hope she'll go away soon. either kill her off or make her fuck off to timbuktu
> unless the directors have a change of heart and _do_ retcon the epilogue, never underestimate bad writing in japanese storytelling




Being real I'd also choose 02 kids at this point over Meiko.

She's so bland and lacks any original personality 

Yeah I hope they make her fuck off, otherwise she's just there to be someone's waifu


----------



## Addy (Mar 13, 2016)

armorknight said:


> Which is how it should be IMO. 02 was a cancer on the franchise.



digimon tri is the cancer to be honest.

say what you want about digimon 02, but it was at least about digimon and not teenager slice of life romance bath house angst. 

and the only repeating complaint i saw about digimon 2 is shipping related.

oh, and 02 wasn't released 4 episodes every several months claiming to be a movie


----------



## armorknight (Mar 13, 2016)

Addy said:


> digimon tri is the cancer to be honest.
> 
> say what you want about digimon 02, but it was at least about digimon and not teenager slice of life romance bath house angst.
> 
> ...



I ain't trying to support Tri ya know. I'm well aware that it's a cash cow but so was 02. At least Tri has some fanservice though lol.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 13, 2016)

Addy said:


> digimon tri is the cancer to be honest.



fucking agreed 


Digimon Tri a shit.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 13, 2016)

Before I comment on the actual plot of the new film, or at least the first episode of it, I must first voice several aspects of it that bothered me.
*Spoiler*: _Covered due to great length_ 



First, why are the chosen children carrying around their digimon? Why can the digimon not simply walk or fly, which would save the humans energy? If they are worried about being seen, surely, they could take a route that would avoid densely-populated areas, plus, digimon have appeared in the material world numerous times, by now, so the people should be accustomed to them, at this point, and it also would be very weird for the humans to pretend that their digimon are plush toys, at their ages.

Second, the fansub team's choices really annoyed me. While they did not use the dreaded and despised "digivolve," they still used the term "digidestined" instead of "chosen children" and the English dub names for the digimon, which is especially weird when they used the humans' Japanese names, although they did use "child" and "adult" instead of "rookie" and "champion" when referring to evolution levels. Also, when Hikari spoke to Taichi, they used Taichi's name, rather than _"onii-chan,"_ which is very weird, because they used Japanese honorifics in other instances. Finally, they pluralized "digimon" as "digimons," which is inaccurate; "digimon" is a mass noun, as is "pokemon" (and also "fish," "moose," and "sheep"), meaning that the same word is used for both a single digimon and multiple digimon. Why are they doing that? Did they simply use the "official" translation from Crunchyroll, rather than perform their own translation?

Now, as for the story, why is Joe studying when the world is in danger? That is very akin to how Gohan in _Dragonball_ would be studying, even in times of crisis; I know that, if my world was in danger, I would not be studying, I would be preparing myself to combat whatever menace was threatening it.

What was the point of having the characters go to an _onsen?_ I am following this series for action and fighting, not for boring exposition; there are plenty of ways to keep the story interesting outside of fight scenes, but this definitely was not one of those ways. I appreciate the need for character and plot development, which can certainly be done outside of action sequences, but I wish that it has been executed in a manner that was more engrossing and exciting. Also, the fact that nearly all of the humans and digimon alike were getting ridiculously excited while at the _onsen_ annoyed me; why does it seem that the characters in nearly every Japanese manga and animated series that I follow behave so childishly, even when they are adults or nearly so? Are there any series in which the characters are actually mature?

Meikumon is now the second partner digimon who is in their adult form normally, after Tailmon, and I notice that both of them could almost pass for housecats. Since Meikumon has never evoled, before, I am fully expecting that to happen, at some point in this story.

I really hope that the writers do not have there be a romance between Takeru and Meiko, as that would greatly displease me; I usually do not obsess over relationships, the way that some followers do, but one of the few romantic couples in fiction about whom I care very much is Takeru and Hikari, so I shall not tolerate anything that threatens to disrupt that relationship.

Why was Leomon shown in brief flashes in this episode? He died, unless he has returned to life, which would undermine the impact of his death. What was wrong with Ogremon? How has he apparently lost his sentience and become a mindless berserker? I am definitely interested to learn more about that.

The idea of their being an organization that monitors distortions between the material and digital worlds, and that fights dangerous digimon, is too similar to the organizations from _Digimon Tamers_ and _Digimon Savers,_ which I would prefer this series not attempt to emulate, since it predates them. And why would they not seek assistance from the chosen children, since they actually have experience fighting digimon?

I believe that it is best that I post about each episode separately, rather than about the entire film in one post, to avoid writing a ridiculously massive post, so this concludes my post for the first episode.


----------



## Addy (Mar 13, 2016)

armorknight said:


> I ain't trying to support Tri ya know. I'm well aware that it's a cash cow but so was 02. At least Tri has *some fanservice *though lol.



no offense, but mimi's flat ass in a cheer leading outfit is not fanservice 

her design can not pull it off


----------



## Addy (Mar 13, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> fucking agreed
> 
> 
> Digimon Tri a shit.



i wish it was shit. shit has color. shit has a smell. shit has texture.

this is bland, no smell, no color, and not even texture. this isn't shit. this is diarrhea 

why am i bored  watching digimon after over a decade of not watching it............. oh yeah, because it is boring


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 13, 2016)

Addy said:


> i wish it was shit. shit has color. shit has a smell. shit has texture.
> 
> this is bland, no smell, no color, and not even texture. this isn't shit. this is diarrhea
> 
> why am i bored  watching digimon after over a decade of not watching it............. oh yeah, because it is boring



Put too much effort into stuff that doesn't matter and they put too little effort in the Digimon aspect


----------



## Toph (Mar 13, 2016)

>02 kids murked
>men in black
>new shy girl character with glasses and absurd levels of parallels to existing cast members
>Taichi pusses out over a cellphone and some groceries
>Yamato is the badass band frontman and closest thing we have to a leader
>Sora is just a shipping device
>Koushiro is Tony Stark
>Joe went from being the guy who always got shit done to being useless
>Mimi is literally just a sex object and waifu bait now
>Takeru is a hipster and player
>Hikari is a brocon

say what you will about 02, but at least it remained faithful to the digimon and adventure aspect, and it catered to it's intended target audience, in tri's case it really feels like i'm reading some fanfiction back in 2002 written by some salty 14-year-old shipper.

tbh, if anyone asks me if this movie is worth the shot, i'd say go ahead and watch it for the sake of nostalgia, although you might be left dissatisfied like some fans including myself are
otherwise, just stick to adventure 01 and tamers, that's the only digimon seasons you need to watch really

02 is also sorta worth a shot, if not just because of its GOAT music:
[YOUTUBE]kH2j6dKPwxo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]EMs9K4zD97k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 13, 2016)

HoroHoro said:


> >02 kids murked
> >men in black
> >new shy girl character with glasses and absurd levels of parallels to existing cast members
> >Taichi pusses out over a cellphone and some groceries
> ...



Fucking dropped pipe bombs right hurr 


+repped


----------



## Addy (Mar 13, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Put too much effort into stuff that doesn't matter and they put too little effort in the Digimon aspect



this is where their efforts went to:

references to hooters


*Spoiler*: __ 











references to 90s high school drama shows


*Spoiler*: __ 



 

like OH. MY. GOD mimi!! your like such a big slut!!! like how dare you decide in our place what to wear. like what the fuck. WHAT THE FUCK!! i am gonna go and bitch about it to my mom........... like UH mimi!!!  i don't wanna like talk to you and shit, so like do us a favor and like fuck off




references to tai not being able to get it up in bed for matt.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 13, 2016)

The last one hurt me 

goddamn I hate everyone sometimes


----------



## Addy (Mar 13, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> The last one hurt me
> 
> goddamn I hate everyone sometimes



tai's entire deal in this series is so badly not explained that i am going to insert my own reasoning as to why he is acting this way. 

he has erectile dysfunction but matt thinks it's because he is not sexy enough for him anymore


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 13, 2016)

Addy said:


> tai's entire deal in this series is so badly not explained that i am going to insert my own reasoning as to why he is acting this way.
> 
> he has erectile dysfunction but matt thinks it's because he is not sexy enough for him anymore



The last two days I've watched my fave characters either be written as stupid fucks or as pussy fucks 


This reasoning only makes it worse


----------



## Addy (Mar 13, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> The last two days I've watched my fave characters either be written as stupid fucks or as pussy fucks
> 
> 
> This reasoning only makes it worse



it's how mind works. when it detects bad writing, it tries it's best to explain it.......... usually, through forcing characters to have sexual relations. that is how i was able to read naruto for several years


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 13, 2016)

Addy said:


> it's how mind works. when it detects bad writing, it tries it's best to explain it.......... usually, through forcing characters to have sexual relations. that is how i was able to read naruto for several years



dammit Addy now you have to remind me I lost mah waifu Hinata too? 


You have stabbed me in teh heart a thousand times tonight Addy


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 13, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah I hope they make her fuck off, otherwise she's just there to be someone's waifu



It's the only reason I like Meiko, really. Otherwise she can go away and it won't affect the story. Matter of fact, I blame all this slice of life BS on her.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 13, 2016)

I'm the type of person who enjoys the shy girl hime cut looking character, but not in Digimon man. They already established the group.

You can't add someone new after the show's been out for so long. Dumb idea is dumb.


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 13, 2016)

Word. Her character is useless. 

If we're going to wait until September, shit better get real right now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 13, 2016)

For real and also please , for the love of god, no more character assassinations


----------



## kingjr9000 (Mar 13, 2016)

Addy said:


> no offense, but mimi's flat ass in a cheer leading outfit is not fanservice
> 
> her design can not pull it off





Addy said:


> i wish it was shit. shit has color. shit has a smell. shit has texture.
> 
> this is bland, no smell, no color, and not even texture. this isn't shit. this is diarrhea
> 
> why am i bored  watching digimon after over a decade of not watching it............. oh yeah, because it is boring



 You are absolutely savage.


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 13, 2016)

I find this more entertaining than the original Tri:
[YOUTUBE]4J7KStYleiI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kingjr9000 (Mar 13, 2016)

The comedy.  Those guys have talent.  Plus, Alphamons voice really seems to match him.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 13, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Upon starting the second episode, I was worried that the producers of this series were changing it from an action-oriented series to a slice-of-life series, which I cannot stand, but I was very pleased to see that the episode started with the fighting in no more than five minutes, and it was even better to see Mimi and Palmon have a chance to fight, since I believe that they did not have nearly enough opportunities to fight in the original series.

Why did Joe not join the others? What is wrong with him? What could possibly be more important than saving the world? Are the writers planning to have him turn evil, I wonder?

During Togemon's fight against Ogremon, how could she be so foolish as to allow her attack to hit the helicopter? Can she not aim her spines?

Why is there still tension between Taichi and Yamato? Did they not finally resolve their tension in the original series?

As a side note, why is it that all the main female characters in this series have well-groomed hair, while all the main male characters have unruly hair? This is hardly the only Japanese animated series that does this, and it bothers me, very much.

When Leomon came to the apartment, why was no one surprised to see him? The last they saw of him was that he died in battle, so, surely, they would be surprised to see him alive again?

Would someone please explain to me what appeal there is in seeing the chosen children going about their daily lives between battles? I understand that this series cannot have non-stop action, but the non-action scenes are amazingly boring and make me wonder if the writers of this series even watch the original series, which was able to keep the non-action scenes as exciting as the action scenes.

The scene in which Mimi and Joe discussed their problems with each other was very nice; now, _that_ is the type of scene that provides excellent character development and a departure from fighting that is not tedious and uninteresting. I hope that their conversation shall convince Joe to be more decisive and not always run away from danger, as it would be poor storytelling for him to not join the others in battle. I still am waiting for their digimon partners to reach ultimate level, since those forms were shown in the promotional artwork for the film.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 13, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 



In the third episode, how is it that Himekawa knew who Ken Ichijoji was, when no one else had ever mentioned him to her, and when the other chosen children seem to have forgotten that he even existed?

Why are the writers apparently building romance between Koshiro and Mimi? Were there any hints of that in the original series?

How could a hardened badass such as Leomon be affected by Meikumon making a cute face? Are the writers referencing the fact that his voice actor also plays Sanji in _One Piece?_

The fact that Ken appeared in the same scene as Taichi disproves the theory that Taichi somehow turned evil and became the new Digimon kaiser, and I also believe that it is safe to say that he is not Joe, either.

With only one more episode of this installment remaining, I have high hopes for an awesome and exciting action scene to occur at the school festival.




_*Use spoiler tags!*_


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 13, 2016)

Yo Demon, you gotta spoiler tag that.


----------



## Addy (Mar 14, 2016)

idk i asked this before but:

1- where the part 02 kids ever mentioned this time around? 
2- why the 4 episodes release at a time?.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 14, 2016)

Addy said:


> idk i asked this before but:
> 
> 1- where the part 02 kids ever mentioned this time around?
> 2- why the 4 episodes release at a time?.



I have answers:

1: No, nothing was mentioned until a glimpse of the "Kaiser" appeared and Himekawa or whatever her name mentioned Ken. Then they all knew who he was when he revealed himself to everybody.

2. Instead of doing something sensible and releasing a series clearly made for a weekly TV release, Toei with all of its brilliance decided "Why not be pains in the asses and make everyone wait?" so they then announced that Tri would be put out in movies which are the equivalent of four episodes.

To be fair with how Toei is, we would have gotten utter shit for animation in a weekly anime, but we instead get something maybe above average? every two season.


----------



## Kishido (Mar 14, 2016)

I repeat... It is so fucking weak story telling that no one mentions them or try to contact them to one of their parties/meetings.

It's like they are some outsiders and no one fucking cares for them. Instead they spam Joe all the time with messages


----------



## Addy (Mar 14, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I have answers:
> 
> 1: No, nothing was mentioned until a glimpse of the "Kaiser" appeared and Himekawa or whatever her name mentioned Ken. Then they all knew who he was when he revealed himself to everybody.



so.......... they just continue on like nothing happened? 



> 2. Instead of doing something sensible and releasing a series clearly made for a weekly TV release, Toei with all of its brilliance decided "Why not be pains in the asses and make everyone wait?" so they then announced that Tri would be put out in movies which are the equivalent of four episodes.



i wish they sold it to netflex and released it in a bing watching manner 



> To be fair with how Toei is, we would have gotten utter shit for animation in a weekly anime, but we instead get something maybe above average? every two season.



but it's a slice of life anime (i dont care. this isn't digimon) with character designs that are just bland. there is no interesting background or world, or fights that justify great animation (one fight every 4 episodes does not count). 

shit animation is ok here because the only reason most people would have watched and are watch digimon tri for is nostalgia.





Kishido said:


> I repeat... It is so fucking weak story telling that no one mentions *them *or try to contact *them *to one of *their parties/meetings*.
> 
> It's like they are some outsiders and no one fucking cares for them. Instead they spam Joe all the time with messages



you mean part 2 characters?.

fanfiction level............. fanficiton.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 14, 2016)

Kishido said:


> Do you know what is funny?
> 
> No one of the "originals" are giving the slightest fuck about the 02 kids... Even Kari and Takeru. For real now. They are meeting each day, go on "parties", inform themselves via WhatsApp left and right but no one seems to wonder where they are or even ties to inform them. It's not like a motherfucking ImperialDramon would help a lot in the situations
> 
> Meiko is a better buddy already for them as the 02 kids


Tri confirmed a shitshow


02 was an 8/10 show btw 



HoroHoro said:


> [YOUTUBE]kH2j6dKPwxo[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]EMs9K4zD97k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 14, 2016)

this thread is 5-starred


----------



## kingjr9000 (Mar 14, 2016)

Addy said:


> idk i asked this before but:
> 
> 1- where the part 02 kids ever mentioned this time around?
> .





DemonDragonJ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> In the third episode, how is it that Himekawa knew who Ken Ichijoji was, when no one else had ever mentioned him to her, and when the other chosen children seem to have forgotten that he even existed?


Do you remember the scene in the first try movie where the had the names of some of the digidestined on a screen, tracking them?


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 14, 2016)

The 02 kid's names did appear on that monitor during the first movie but that's it.

Also please, everyone watch the Abridged video I posted. It's so worth it.


----------



## kingjr9000 (Mar 14, 2016)

Maybe off-topic question, but i remember reading about a post in 2012 where there were discussions about a new series based on v-tamers.  Does anyone know if that series in now called tri?


----------



## Addy (Mar 14, 2016)

kingjr9000 said:


> Do you remember the scene in the first try movie where the had the names of some of the digidestined on a screen, tracking them?



no, i just skimmed the movies. they were boring 



Kaitou said:


> The 02 kid's names did appear on that monitor during the first movie but that's it.
> 
> Also please, everyone watch the Abridged video I posted. It's so worth it.



this? i will be watching it now 

[YOUTUBE]4J7KStYleiI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 14, 2016)

Yes Addy. It's better than the actual movie too.


----------



## Addy (Mar 14, 2016)

Kaitou said:


> Yes Addy. It's better than the actual movie too.



holy shit, it is better!!!!!!!!!! 

the movie took me 5 minutes skimming. i watched the abridged version from start to finish 

so is it explained in the movie why tai is afraid like in the abridged version?.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 14, 2016)

Addy said:


> holy shit, it is better!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> the movie took me 5 minutes skimming. i watched the abridged version from start to finish
> 
> so is it explained in the movie why tai is afraid like in the abridged version?.



He's got some weird phobia of causing collateral damage and it's really annoying.


----------



## Addy (Mar 14, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> He's got some weird phobia of causing collateral damage and it's really annoying.



.............. so it isn't explained?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 14, 2016)

Addy said:


> .............. so it isn't explained?



I think by some past events or something like the times Digimon appeared in the real world and he had to do with it and they keep showing that same shot of uhh I think a cell phone and he's thinking of "What if my sister was the one who got hurt" or something.


----------



## Addy (Mar 14, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I think by some past events or something like the times Digimon appeared in the real world and he had to do with it and they keep showing that same shot of uhh I think a cell phone and he's thinking of "What if my sister was the one who got hurt" or something.



that's lame 

abridged did a better version of it


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 15, 2016)

Joe was a bitch along with  Tai


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 15, 2016)

Tri doesn't even interest me enough for me to invest an entire half hour into watching an abridged version of it


----------



## Jagger (Mar 15, 2016)

Leomon dies everytime he appears


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 15, 2016)

He's died more times than DBZAFGT Krillin


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 15, 2016)

Jagger said:


> Leomon dies everytime he appears



He'll die in other mangas too I guess.

Must be making that cash


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 15, 2016)

If he was in Pokemon all four of his moves would be Die and he'd struggle away as a ghost afterward


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 15, 2016)

Ash would never be able to catch him


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 15, 2016)

Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> Tri doesn't even interest me enough for me to invest an entire half hour into watching an abridged version of it



It's actually hilarious though. 

Oh well.


----------



## Addy (Mar 16, 2016)

Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> Tri doesn't even interest me enough for me to invest an entire half hour into watching an abridged version of it



that is why the abridged version is so good. it maiws fun of how stupid it is


----------



## Addy (Mar 16, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Ash would never be able to catch him



he would catch him only for him to die moments later


----------



## Black Knight (Mar 16, 2016)

Wow, this thread has gone shit fast. Only a few well written posts and the rest a bunch of bad trolls shitting on a show they won't watch at all  This forums continue to live up to its bad reputation, better leave now and never return before the amount of BS that is written gets in the way of my entertainment. Fuck off.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 16, 2016)

Good riddance. 

Still havent watch the show but I guess I have to watch it eventually. I hope it isnt as slice of life ish as you said. Cause I hate slice of lives.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 16, 2016)

I mean being legit, it depends on people. I really did end up skipping most of the movie and just watching where it got exciting


----------



## Addy (Mar 17, 2016)

Haruka Katana said:


> Good riddance.
> 
> Still havent watch the show but I guess I have to watch it eventually. I hope it isnt as slice of life ish as you said. Cause I hate slice of lives.



3 episodes of that. last episode is fighting


----------



## Toph (Mar 17, 2016)

Black Knight said:


> Wow, this thread has gone shit fast. Only a few well written posts and the rest a bunch of bad trolls shitting on a show they won't watch at all  This forums continue to live up to its bad reputation, better leave now and never return before the amount of BS that is written gets in the way of my entertainment. Fuck off.




ok, bye
don't let the door hit you on the way out fam


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 17, 2016)

Black Knight said:


> Wow, this thread has gone shit fast. Only a few well written posts and the rest a bunch of bad trolls shitting on a show they won't watch at all  This forums continue to live up to its bad reputation, better leave now and never return before the amount of BS that is written gets in the way of my entertainment. Fuck off.



Don't let fanboyism blind you.



Addy said:


> 3 episodes of that. last episode is fighting



Last episode you say? 

More like than last 10 minutes.


----------



## kingjr9000 (Mar 17, 2016)

You guys are cruel.


----------



## Addy (Mar 17, 2016)

sneak peak of next movie!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[YOUTUBE]TEFcfFUJVuk[/YOUTUBE]


Kaitou said:


> Last episode you say?
> 
> More like than last 10 minutes.



................... oh yeah 

not to mention the fight had some of the most imaginative scenes ever. i think it had like one wide shot of two digimon exchanging beams. the rest is just close ups to their faces/bodies. 

plus leomon jumping at impeldrmon's face to attack him. i am not sure what he did to attack him like punching him, sword stabbing, or maybe kicking him.............. but he jumped at him i guess 


Dean Ambrose said:


> I mean being legit, it depends on people. I really did end up skipping most of the movie and just watching where it got exciting



that fight was gay. i think the only thing i remember is how jiggly that flower digimon's tits were................... mimi could have gotten some of that action in their failed attempts at fan service with dat falt ass, flat chest, generic clothes, and not moe/cute face design. 



btw, i am gonna post some more gifs from this last episode because of how stupid it is lol


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 17, 2016)

Hikari is a lot cuter than Mimi. It would have been slightly more acceptable if it was her. 

Like I get the festival was needed for the whole Mimi is a Jikochuu, but damn, they made it half the movie basically.


----------



## Addy (Mar 17, 2016)

sure you are 



Kaitou said:


> Hikari is a lot cuter than Mimi. It would have been slightly more acceptable if it was her.
> 
> Like I get the festival was needed for the whole Mimi is a Jikochuu, but damn, they made it half the movie basically.



and it was creditworthy


----------



## Blu-ray (Mar 17, 2016)

White Knight said:


> Wow, this thread has gone shit fast. Only a few well written posts and the rest a bunch of bad trolls shitting on a show they won't watch at all  This forums continue to live up to its bad reputation, better leave now and never return before the amount of BS that is written gets in the way of my entertainment. Fuck off.



Fixed your username for you.


Kaitou said:


> I find this more entertaining than the original Tri:
> [YOUTUBE]4J7KStYleiI[/YOUTUBE]



Suddenly Tri's existence is worth something.


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 17, 2016)

So I rewatched the both Saikai and Ketsui. Sakai wasn't really that bad, and was enjoyable since it was slowly reintroducing us into the series. Tai being a bitch over a cell phone and groceries was retarded though.  There was some filler too and it left us confused but overall it was enjoyable. Could have been a lot better by giving us enough information of what the fuck is going on.  

Ketsui though was a complete waste of time, and the only story development was the last 10 minutes with Meicoomon and the two Ultimates, and it left us with a lot more confusion as well, in top of unanswered questions that was wasted on shit that doesn't belong in Digimon.


----------



## Admiral Hakuryō (Mar 17, 2016)

So...this all sounds and looks very disappointing. Is it at least better than Hunters?


----------



## Toph (Mar 17, 2016)

Admiral Hakuryō said:


> So...this all sounds and looks very disappointing. Is it at least better than Hunters?



They're both just as bad, tri. probably has the edge though cos it feels like some fanfiction written by some salty 14-year-old shipper back in 2002

Just stick to Adventure 01 and Tamers


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 17, 2016)

kingjr9000 said:


> You guys are cruel.



All I said was Ok 




Addy said:


> sneak peak of next movie!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]TEFcfFUJVuk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Mimi's a cutie though 

also yeah the fight was so short and weak


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 17, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> All I said was Ok



With a cat


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 17, 2016)

Nothing wrong with a cat


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 17, 2016)

Cats are cruel


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 17, 2016)

Cats are funny 


Not as funny as Digimon Tri  second movie being shit


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 17, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Cats are funny


I agree 



Dean Ambrose said:


> Not as funny as Digimon Tri  second movie being shit


----------



## Addy (Mar 19, 2016)

so in the abridged series, izzie is tony stark. is that how he is the actual movie? why? why is he so rich if he is indeed like that in the actual movie? 

because that troop is fucking old in 2016. software engineer does not equate to being an ophthalmologist but he can create those special goggles because he knows computers 



Dean Ambrose said:


> Not as funny as Digimon Tri second movie being shit



am i the only one who hopes the reason why we dont see season 02 kids is because they are in the digital world and the next so called "movie" takes place there? 

hate digimon 02 kids as you may but............... 8 episodes in and they are the only characters shown to be inside the digital world if we were to believe that flashback/whatever at the start of the series takes place there.

because the human aspect of digimon with their human problems is boring as fuck. 

i dont care about tai's "trauma" since it's not explained at all and well............ 2 movies in and nothing was explained about it. the romance between mimi and the doctor dude is just shit. the slice of life is just generic crap. 

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand the new wifu character annoys the living shit out of me reminding me of part 1 hinata.......... fucking hate moe 

please toei............... give me some 02 kids or at least the digital world with more digimon and cities and lore and whatnot


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 19, 2016)

I have finally watched the fourth episode, and
*Spoiler*: __ 



how did Himekawa know Imperialdramon's name? How do she and Nijishima know as much as they do, when there is no way that they could?

So, Ken reappears, after having not been mentioned for nearly eight episodes? Where has he been, all this time, and where are Daisuke, Miyako, and Iori? How could Ken form Imperialdramon without Daisuke?

Also, Ken turning evil again completely undermines his great character development and quest fro redemption that he underwent in the second season. Why would the writers choose to re-use an old villain, rather than create a new one?

That battle scene was magnificent, and more than made up for the slow and boring first three episodes. At last, Joe has overcome his doubts and regained his resolve to fight! Vikemon and Rosemon were amazing, meaning that four of the eight original partner Digmon have now achieved ultimate level. I now am really excited to see Patamon and Tailmon achieve ultimate level (as long as Tailmon evolves into Ophanimon and not Holydramon).

Was Imperialdramon truly killed? If so, that would be terrible, is it means that both Wormmon and V-mon are dead, as well.

Meikumon killing Leomon was definitely a major shock to me, and I wonder why she (is Meikumon female?) did that; did Ken turn her evil?


I definitely am now excited for the next installment, which likely shall not be out for several months, but that shall make me anticipate it all the more.


----------



## kingjr9000 (Mar 19, 2016)

I think I can answer some of your questions.

 Himekawa: Do you remember that one scene in the first movie wher Ken and a few other destined names were?  If they knew of the destined themselves, then shouldnt they also know of their partners?  Id like to think so.
 Imperialdramon and Ken: I don't think that was the true Ken and Imperialdramon.  I and a couple others have posted on this forum (and a few others on other sites have said the same) that that Ken and IMP were digital copies.  Do you also remember seeing Hackmon/Huckmon shining a light or something at the end of the fight?  Then theres also the reason why Himekawa brought her back there and left her alone.
 Meicoomon: I don't think she was tampered with by "Ken".  I think something else was triggered.  Do you remember the flashback she had about Leomon, right before she turned?  Do you also remember that smirk Hime had?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2016)

Addy said:


> so in the abridged series, izzie is tony stark. is that how he is the actual movie
> 
> 
> am i the only one who hopes the reason why we dont see season 02 kids is because they are in the digital world and the next so called "movie" takes place there?
> ...





Addy I even want to know about the digi destined 02 rather than generic Hinata character 



What the hell happened to them?


----------



## Addy (Mar 20, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Addy I even want to know about the digi destined 02 rather than generic Hinata character
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell happened to them?



it will be revealed in the next movie that they died long time ago


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 20, 2016)

I just watched through that Abridged ep yesterday. Funny stuff


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 20, 2016)

Addy said:


> it will be revealed in the next movie that they died long time ago



Now I regret hating on them


----------



## kingjr9000 (Mar 20, 2016)

You serious?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 20, 2016)

I kinda do 

this writing has been so horrid and the lack of caring for them only kinda makes me feel bad for all of them. 


even Davis


----------



## kingjr9000 (Mar 20, 2016)

So they really are dead? (You're a bad boy aren't you)


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 20, 2016)

Nah they're not dead, they're probably captured and the virus has them 


It's up to the power of the generic girl to save the day


----------



## kingjr9000 (Mar 20, 2016)

Plot powers Activate


----------



## Addy (Mar 21, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I just watched through that Abridged ep yesterday. Funny stuff




i thought you like season 02 kids


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 21, 2016)

So was that really Ken or just a data taking his form?


----------



## Toph (Mar 21, 2016)

>tfw a youtube poop video is better than the actual movie


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 21, 2016)

The movies haven't been fantastic, but I don't think it's as bad as people are making it out to be. It's ultimately subjective as to whether or not you like it, but it's important to understand some of the creative decisions taken in regards to character development, pacing and overall storyline. 

On another note, keep your petty squabbles out of this thread.


----------



## kingjr9000 (Mar 21, 2016)

Vino said:


> So was that really Ken or just a data taking his form?



Some think he's a data clone, some think he's the real deal.  I personally think he's a clone because of the way he was acting and Hackmon shining that light.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 21, 2016)

Addy said:


> i thought you like season 02 kids



I have no opinion on them whatsoever. I think I saw part of one episode like 10+ years ago but honestly I'd never bothered to watch Digimon for real until last year when I went through through Adventure 01. I have no nostalgia for the series and much prefer Pokemon. I don't know if I'll go back and watch any of the other Digimon series, Adventure was alright for a kids show, but nothing worth going through that many episodes for. Maybe Tamers?

Nobody remembers monsters if they aren't Pokemon you know 

That's my stance on the series as a whole.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 21, 2016)

Atlantic Storm said:


> The movies haven't been fantastic, but I don't think it's as bad as people are making it out to be. It's ultimately subjective as to whether or not you like it, but it's important to understand some of the creative decisions taken in regards to character development, pacing and overall storyline.
> 
> On another note, keep your petty squabbles out of this thread.



The reason I feel this way dude is because if you want to bring back a well liked series you have to keep what made it good there. I didn't feel like I was watching Digimon, I felt  like I was watching a new generic series.


I don't care about who is with who, or what the digidestined do on their normal days. 


Well I understand it all right, and it's money grubbing by Toei


----------



## Addy (Mar 22, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I have no opinion on them whatsoever. I think I saw part of one episode like 10+ years ago but honestly I'd never bothered to watch Digimon for real until last year when I went through through Adventure 01. I have no nostalgia for the series and much prefer Pokemon. I don't know if I'll go back and watch any of the other Digimon series, Adventure was alright for a kids show, but nothing worth going through that many episodes for. Maybe Tamers?
> 
> Nobody remembers monsters if they aren't Pokemon you know
> 
> That's my stance on the series as a whole.



yeah, that is my stance on most of digimon as well except for a few aspects 

on the other hand, i think this is how digimon tri was made "lets not make it about monsters and their lore as with pokemon. lets make it about the fucking shipping aspect of it because we can distinguish ourselves from pokemon that way"


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 23, 2016)

I feel like if this was a weekly series, these 4 episodes would feel a lot less trashy.

It's the long ass wait that made me super disappointed. At least for the third movie I can have negative expectations instead of just a bit.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 23, 2016)

That's the thing, though. You can tell Tri is suited to a tv series rather than releasing like this every other season and it doesn't do it any favors.


----------



## Badalight (Mar 29, 2016)

Sooooo much hate in this thread.

Am I alone in liking this? Maybe you just need to temper you expectations. Digimon is a kids show that most of us like because of nostalgia goggles (heh). Toei is a shit studio and you shouldn't expect something amazing out of them in the first place. Comments about the animation are valid but kind of pointless. Again, this is Toei, they don't produce good looking shows, so I never expected it to look good. A valid criticism is the format in which they are choosing to release it.

However, I think there's a lot of undue hate on these films. A lot of people are saying they just skimmed the movies, so as far as I'm concerned your opinions are not even slightly valid. Sure you may have thought they were boring or too slice of life, but don't comment on the character development of a movie that you primarily skipped. 

*Mei*: I don't really understand people's distaste for her and questioning why she's in the movie. She's not fantastic, but if you watched the movies you'd know she's in there for plot specific purposes, not to be someone's "waifu". Again, if you watched the movie you'd know this. Her fucking digivice is black and vibrates whenever something bad happens. Her digimon turned evil and killed Leomon. This isn't subtle. She is a walking plot device, so at the very least you should understand WHY she's part of the series.

*Tais development*: I actually find this to have been handled pretty well. The constant flashbacks in the first movie were annoying, but I applaud the series for the direction it took. Tai isn't a child anymore. As a kid he just thought it was cool to have a big monster and fight bad guys, but now that he's older he's more conscious of the world around him. He's afraid of the collateral damage that their fights cause. That makes complete sense and is a more realistic direction that I expected from Digimon.

*Joe's development*: Again, his makes perfect sense - especially if you watched "Our War Game". Joe has always been concerned about his schooling, and you have to remember he is the oldest of the group. He is concerned about college which is a huge fucking deal in Japan. These are the most important years of his life, and this digi-destined business is throwing a wrench into an already incredibly stressful and delicate circumstance. 

*Mimi's Development*: Mimi has always been kind of a bitch, let's be real. It's okay if you enjoy her character (I do too) but she's definitely abrasive, and she was never called out on it in the original series. Living in America for awhile probably only exasperated this mentality, and upon returning to Japan it's no wonder she'd stick out like a sore thumb in their conservative society. I thought it was a real touching moment when even Izzy called her out on it. It takes some fucking balls to say that to your crush.

The rest of the cast I'll hold off on because they haven't gotten their respective episodes yet. The only one I didn't touch on was Matt, but at the moment he's the sane and moral compass of the group and it seems like he did most of his growing up in the original series. 

Additionally, I have an extra layer of enjoyment because I've been to Odaiba and all of the locations they go to specifically. I've been to the same exact bath house they went to in episode 5. Hate on the slice of life all you want, but this is no different from how the TV show handled its episodes. They were extremely formulaic and the fights always happened in the last 5 minutes of an episode. Just consider these 4 episode as an elongated episode of the original series (which you should, because it's technically a movie anyway). Your formula will always be a calm first episode, a second episode with a bit of action as its the middle point, a 3rd episode which is to set up for the climax, and the 4th episode which is the climax. This is how the first two movies were handled, and it's how the next 2 will be handled as well. Not sure on how the 5th and 6th will be done though.

I recommend tempering your expectations and enjoying it for what it is.


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 30, 2016)

You do bring a great point about Taichi, Badalight, but it still feels a bit out of character for the once known "Fearless Leader" and made Yamato the voice of reason. The switch of roles between them feels like an excuse to perhaps give the other the opportunity to go to their Ultimate forms, and possibly him/Agumon getting a stronger form.

Mimi I get, but the entire School Festival was a major filler. Her whole Jikochuu thing could've been a lot shorter. Other than that, it was okay. I mean, by the end of Adventure 01 she was still selfish and we didn't see much of her on 02 to see any character development. 

I didn't really like the entire situation with Jo, although it's something I cannot argue against since it's probably the one that doesn't feel force and makes perfect sense, considering his age and personality.


----------



## Badalight (Mar 30, 2016)

Kaitou said:


> You do bring a great point about Taichi, Badalight, but it still feels a bit out of character for the once known "Fearless Leader" and made Yamato the voice of reason. The switch of roles between them feels like an excuse to perhaps give the other the opportunity to go to their Ultimate forms, and possibly him/Agumon getting a stronger form.
> 
> Mimi I get, but the entire School Festival was a major filler. Her whole Jikochuu thing could've been a lot shorter. Other than that, it was okay. I mean, by the end of Adventure 01 she was still selfish and we didn't see much of her on 02 to see any character development.
> 
> I didn't really like the entire situation with Jo, although it's something I cannot argue against since it's probably the one that doesn't feel force and makes perfect sense, considering his age and personality.



There are definitely bits of this that feel fillery, slow, and boring, but you have to view it in the context of this as a movie rather than a TV.. series. At least, that's how they have chosen to present it to us. Say it wastes time if you will, but anime movies in Japan are short in general. It's not uncommon to pay to go and see a 30-45 minute film, so there being a bit of filler in on that's roughly 100 minutes isn't a cardinal sin in my eyes. Hell, "Our War Game" is only roughly 30 minutes itself.

The climax of this particular movie wasn't nearly as interesting as the first, but it was serviceable. We got the development for Mimi and Joe that the movie promised. Next movie we will get Izzy and Takeru. After that will be Kari and Sora.

And people are annoyed at the 02 kids not being mentioned, but we saw in the first movie that something happened to them in the digital world. It's likely that the characters in 01 know they're not readily available. Also I forget, do the 02 kids also live in Odaiba? That could be a reason as well. And let's be honest... they are being swept under the rug because of 02's poor reception. There's your explanation.


----------



## SilentBobX (Apr 8, 2016)

I'm sorry to break the sad news. Wada Kouji has passed away.



Fuck cancer.


----------



## kingjr9000 (Apr 8, 2016)

May he rest in peace.


----------



## Toph (Apr 8, 2016)

>Just woke up
>Wada Kouji died on the front page on ANN and 4chan

God.
Fucking.
Dammit.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 8, 2016)

goodnight wada kouji
your songs will always have a special place in my childhood


----------



## Toph (Apr 8, 2016)

>After an endless dream, in this world of nothingness 
>It seems as if our beloved dreams will lose 
>Even with these unreliable wings, covered in images that tend to stay 
>I'm sure we can fly, on my love
[YOUTUBE]Pa1t34Nppi4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Badalight (Apr 8, 2016)

Wada Kouji didn't really die...

His data just got reconfigured


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 8, 2016)

Sad as hell. May he rest in peace. Butterfly final version just got a whole lot sadder.


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 8, 2016)

Just found out about it. Rest in peace, Wada Kouji.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 8, 2016)

That's depressing. Wada Kouji was one of my favourite anime singers as a child, and became my favourite after I learned that he continued to do openings and concerts just after his treatment for cancer.

Rest in peace.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 8, 2016)

Two Digimon singers in one year....first Paul Gordon and now the legendary Wada Kouji... 

You will be missed....and your songs will always be remembered. 


R.I.P., Wada Kouji....you can now soar to your own endless dreams on butter-fly wings...


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 8, 2016)

That really sucks. That OP song was easily my favorite thing when I watch 01.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 8, 2016)

RIP Wada Kouji, thanks for the memories.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 8, 2016)

I've been listening to his songs all morning when I found out.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Apr 9, 2016)

I really wish he'd focused on his treatment more to get better instead of pushing himself to put out more songs 

Farewell, Wada Kouji.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2016)

Badalight said:


> Sooooo much hate in this thread.
> 
> Am I alone in liking this? Maybe you just need to temper you expectations. Digimon is a kids show that most of us like because of nostalgia goggles (heh). Toei is a shit studio and you shouldn't expect something amazing out of them in the first place. Comments about the animation are valid but kind of pointless. Again, this is Toei, they don't produce good looking shows, so I never expected it to look good. A valid criticism is the format in which they are choosing to release it.
> 
> ...



While you make a lot of valid points, if I have to temper expectations just to enjoy it then it's already kinda just saying it's ok for them to be lazy or repetitive or just lack of effort.

Plus this isn't the Digidestined in their kid years. They're teenagers now and even had some slight moments that were not made for kids. Like the bath scene .


Overall I really liked what you said, except that last part. That only promotes lazy effort .


----------



## Badalight (Apr 9, 2016)

I only say temper your expectations because it's Toei, and anything that's not completely garbage from them is quite an accomplishment.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2016)

I guess I understand then.


----------



## kingjr9000 (Apr 15, 2016)

Wow, this threads been dead for a while.  Well, since every chosen child seems to be getting their true ultimate evolution, how about any theories about the main MCs' get their true ultimates?  How about Tai and Matt get VictoryGreymon and Z'd Garurumon respectively, and Davis and Ken get Ulforce and TigerVespamon respectively?  That would be a nice change compared to their current crop of mega's/ultimates.  Plus some new figurines for the collection too.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 15, 2016)

Why would Wormon get TigerVespamon? O_o GranKuwagamon makes more sense.


----------



## kingjr9000 (Apr 15, 2016)

Wormmon has the option to go from Wormmon--Stingmon--Cannonbeemon--TigerVespamon.  Or Wormmon--Waspmon--Cannonbeemon--TigerVespamon.  Surprisingly, Cannonbeemon has the option to also evolve into Alphamon instead, but I don't think its necessary.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 15, 2016)

kingjr9000 said:


> Wormmon has the option to go from Wormmon--Stingmon--*Cannonbeemon*--TigerVespamon.  Or Wormmon--Waspmon--Cannonbeemon--TigerVespamon.  Surprisingly, Cannonbeemon has the option to also evolve into Alphamon instead, but I don't think its necessary.


----------



## kingjr9000 (Apr 15, 2016)

So you decided to use digiwiki ?  Digiwiki barely shows the full evolution pattern for any of the circumstances as opposed to wikimon.  They also don't give card descriptions, like wikimon.   Then theres also the evolutionary path on Cyber Sleuth.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 15, 2016)

kingjr9000 said:


> So you decided to use digiwiki ?  Digiwiki barely shows the full evolution pattern for any of the circumstances as opposed to wikimon.  They also don't give card descriptions, like wikimon.   Then theres also the evolutionary path on Cyber Sleuth.



Fair enough. GranKuwagamon still makes more sense though, since to me Jewelbeemon would make more sense for Stingmon, design wise.

TigerVespamon looks cool as fuck though.


----------



## kingjr9000 (Apr 15, 2016)

Wont deny any of that .  GranKuwagamon would definitely make for a solid Mega.  It would also allow for a singular mega form for when Davis isn't around.


----------



## Addy (Apr 16, 2016)

episode 2  [YOUTUBE]YnrcH76-Mh8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kingjr9000 (Apr 16, 2016)

you have my approval.


----------



## Addy (Apr 16, 2016)

i just love abridged  izzy...... so evil


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 22, 2016)

To be fair, this wasn't as funny as the first one but then again the second movie was overall shit so I can't blame them.

EDIT: Actually, this feels a lot sadder. They did a good job with this.


----------



## Cord (Apr 24, 2016)

I have no idea why I didn't appreciate this song before. It is really beautiful the more I listen to it. Wada-san. T_T

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Addy (Apr 27, 2016)

Kaitou said:


> To be fair, this wasn't as funny as the first one but then again the second movie was overall shit so I can't blame them.
> 
> EDIT: Actually, this feels a lot sadder. They did a good job with this.



true, but the abridged version cut off the bathhouse segment so they already have less to work with and the 4 original episodes are focused on slice of life shit that was really boring.

instead, the abridged people tried to develop mimi and the doctor kid which was cool and i think worked for the best.

after all, there is a reason why i skimmed the last 8 all of the episodes in digimon tri so far. they are fucking boring. the abridged version isn't. it knows which scenes to cut, it knows what to add, and it knows what to reference.

to put it simply, the abridged series is fun and better written because the creators behind it know exactly what they want while the creators behind digimon tri dont know if they want a romance story, or a mystery story, or a digimon story.

that is the difference between a someone who loves digimon with a passion as with the abridged series, and a writer who wants to milk it starting with the new designs, and injecting common anime troops like a fucking bath house episode or a fucking love or a slice of life school shit plot like with the normal episodes of digimon tri.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 27, 2016)

Yeah, definitely see where you are coming from Addy. That Hikari speech at the end was definitely better on the Abridged series as well, and a lot more relateable to real life experiences.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 2, 2016)

With the death of Koji Wada, the singer who performed the opening theme songs for nearly all of the _Digimon_ series, will _Adventure Tri_ still use _Butterfly_ as the opening song, or will they use a different song? I personally hope that they continue to use it, since it would be great to honor Wada by doing so.

Also, the poster and story synopsis for the third film ; it is good that Tentomon shall be achieving his ultimate form, Heracles Kabuterimon, but does that image imply that Patamon shall not do the same? If so, that is very unfair; why not have Sora and Piyomon there, instead, and save Takeru and Hikari for last, as happened in the original series?

Also, on the subject of evolution, why are the evolution sequences in this series so bland? The perfect and ultimate evolution sequences in the original series were spectacular, so it seems odd that this new series would skip such a feature, especially with how animation has evolved since the original series was made.


----------



## Kaitou (May 3, 2016)

>Agumon and the others use Hikari's voice to tell the team about an important secret concerning the Digital World.

I was talking with my friend about this particular part. Honestly, at this point I think Hikari is some halfbreed or a Digimon in disguise of a super cute girl. Yeah, she's the crest of Hikari, lewl, but..shit..the weird shit always is happening to her.


----------



## Finalbeta (May 3, 2016)

I want to see Millenniumon again in this series
Although Omegamon is weak as fuck to fight someone like him


----------



## Xeogran (May 19, 2016)

New Digimon anime


----------



## Wilykat (May 19, 2016)

So June 9?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (May 19, 2016)

Toei's just gonna fuck this up like all the other series. Although I was hoping Xros Wars would've put the nail in the coffin already...


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2016)

RIP to the voice actress of Sora.


Didn't really watch it in Jap but I'm sure she was solid.


Digimon been suffering some  of their people dying lately .


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (May 19, 2016)

Why the fuck was Wada Kouji working when he had throat cancer?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2016)

cause that's how the workforce in Japan is?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (May 21, 2016)

I mean, shit, get some loans, get help from family for medical expenses, it's much better than ultimately throwing your life away for something menial as singing theme songs for a children's anime.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2016)

All of that makes sense except to the Japanese. I don't know if it's because they feel handouts mean you're weak or whatever but man they really are going at 200 mph every day of their lives.


----------



## Kishido (May 31, 2016)

New trailer is out


----------



## Addy (Jun 7, 2016)

Kishido said:


> New trailer is out


this trailer has 5 seconds of fighting with the rest being......  slice of life bullshit and characters talking and standing around


----------



## Kishido (Jun 7, 2016)

Only Beelzemon can save this.

And can't wait for Hackmon going all Jesmon


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jun 8, 2016)

Digimon is milked trash animated by the trash company known as Toei, there is no saving. Can guarantee you this new season will die out in maybe 2 years.


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2016)

Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> Digimon is milked trash animated by the trash company known as Toei, there is no saving. Can guarantee you this new season will die out in maybe 2 years.


no, it wont.

too many die hard fans like with naruto


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jun 8, 2016)

from the same guys that animated the likes of Toriko and DB Super? I can see the death of it from a mile away


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 9, 2016)

Trailer/Promo for that new Digimon anime. Not feeling it to be honest but who knows. Maybe it'll not be shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Addy (Jun 11, 2016)

VolatileSoul said:


> Trailer/Promo for that new Digimon anime. Not feeling it to be honest but who knows. Maybe it'll not be shit.


what is this shit?


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 11, 2016)

Addy said:


> what is this shit?


Literally smartphone apps. The digimon are even called "applimon"


----------



## Rai (Jun 11, 2016)

So much wait for new episodes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Addy (Jun 12, 2016)

VolatileSoul said:


> Literally smartphone apps. The digimon are even called "applimon"


..........


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 12, 2016)

Appli mon?


----------



## Addy (Jun 12, 2016)

Haruka Katana said:


> Appli mon?


still better than that Keychain pokemon


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2016)

> The digimon are even called "applimon"


kill it with fire


----------



## Badalight (Jun 12, 2016)

Xros Wars was fantastic, Xros Hunters was abysmal. I'll keep an open mind.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 13, 2016)

I actually think its a good idea. With smart phone nowadays.

I just find the name stupid as hell.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 16, 2016)

I know a lot of people are disillusioned about Tri at this point, but I'm still excited for the new episodes to come out. When's the release date again?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jun 16, 2016)

I think there's around a 5 to 6 month gap between each movie, so should be in the summer or so methinks.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 16, 2016)

VolatileSoul said:


> Trailer/Promo for that new Digimon anime. Not feeling it to be honest but who knows. Maybe it'll not be shit.




So, there is a new _Digimon_ series in production? Judging from the trailer, its name is _Digimon Universe,_ and the lead protagonist digimon is named Gatchmon, but none of the other charatcers' names were written in English, so I do not yet know what they are. It seemed to me that the digimon partners in this series are anthropomorphic personifications of smartphone apps, which is a ridiculous gimmick, in my mind. I am not certain how I feel abut this series, but, since I have watched every _Digimon_ series, thus far, I most likely shall follow this series, as well.

I presume that the green-haired boy with the goggles shall be the main protagonist of the series (i.e., the "red oni") and that the young man with his face covered shall be his rival (i.e., the "blue oni"), if this series follows the same traditions that previous _Digimon_ series have followed.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 16, 2016)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I know a lot of people are disillusioned about Tri at this point, but I'm still excited for the new episodes to come out. When's the release date again?


September, don´t remember teh day tho

as for the new series, will watch but won´t hold expectations, with digimon it´s hit or miss anyway.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 18, 2016)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I know a lot of people are disillusioned about Tri at this point, but I'm still excited for the new episodes to come out. When's the release date again?



Why are people disillusioned about it? I admit that I found some parts of it to be slow and boring, but I have mostly been enjoying it very much, thus far.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 18, 2016)

That's more or less why they're disillusioned about it - most people were expecting there to be more action and less slice of life when the series was first announced. Compounded with the direction of the slice of life stuff (a lot of it is dedicated to Taichi's new reluctance to fight, which is a development most people aren't a fan of, or otherwise ostensibly trivial character development) as well as how the action always seems to get tacked onto the last fifteen minutes or so, there's just not a lot of excitement for it anymore.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jun 18, 2016)

It can't be good when there's still no clear explanation over what happened in the first 2 minutes of the movies, or how the 02 kids have gone missing without causing panic


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 19, 2016)

Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> It can't be good when there's still no clear explanation over what happened in the first 2 minutes of the movies, or how the 02 kids have gone missing without causing panic



Yes, I agree with that, very much; the fact that Daisuke, Miyako, and Iori vanished without any trace or mention is a very glaring aspect of this series, and I hope that it is addressed, at some point.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jun 19, 2016)

This is what happens when you make a subpar effort only relying on the nostalgia factor and a dozen years of fanboyism. Even sadder is that while that's universal for most Toei products, these movies provide more time for them to prepare than freaking Sailor Moon Crystal (biweekly) and in movie format and they're STILL dull and full of questionable writing.


----------



## Badalight (Jun 20, 2016)

Atlantic Storm said:


> That's more or less why they're disillusioned about it - most people were expecting there to be more action and less slice of life when the series was first announced. Compounded with the direction of the slice of life stuff (a lot of it is dedicated to Taichi's new reluctance to fight, which is a development most people aren't a fan of, or otherwise ostensibly trivial character development) as well as how the action always seems to get tacked onto the last fifteen minutes or so, there's just not a lot of excitement for it anymore.



I don't understand that. I know Taichi's flashbacks were a bit heavy handed in the first movie, but I thought it was a natural and rather mature direction for his character to take. I was pleasantly surprised Toei went in that direction and it makes perfect sense to me. He's not a little kid with a dinosaur pet anymore. He's getting older, more mature, and more conscious of the world around him. A growing concern for collateral damage makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 20, 2016)

I never said I disliked his development - I also thought it was rather good. It's just that this new introspection is different to what people were expecting from Taichi and, to some extent, probably also ruins their nostalgic image of him as the headstrong and confident leader of the group.

Besides that, more introspection also means less action and fighting.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 12, 2016)

Some news from the dubbing of the films. 





> Film distribution company  some of the voice actors for the English  of theDigimon Adventure tri. – Chapter 1: Reunion anime film on Monday. The list will update weekly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cord (Jul 13, 2016)

So, the next film is set to release on September? Thought there will just be a 4-month gap between films.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 9, 2016)

So it looks like they manage to get the majority of the voice actors back to voice their original Digimon roles, including Tai's VA.     Though I'm a bit surprised with Josh Seth being back, I thought he retired.


----------



## Cord (Aug 12, 2016)

Man, I wish I've seen this sooner


----------



## Addy (Aug 12, 2016)

Coldelia said:


> Man, I wish I've seen this sooner


oh no, the Digimon are infected....  i really care about them

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Aug 12, 2016)

Tri sucks.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Addy (Aug 12, 2016)

where are part 2 characters?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Aug 12, 2016)

Drowned out by Part 1 nostalgia

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Addy (Aug 12, 2016)

Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> Drowned out by Part 1 nostalgia



what nostalgia? those assholes didnt even put the characters in the fucking digital world 

instead, they put them in fucking slice of life movies with bathouses and not sexy hooters and shit 

they didnt even use the same old art changing the character designs a lot where it is unrecognizable 

they introduced a new character whom i dont give a shit about just so she can wifu bait for tai (i think for tai or something) 

where is the fucking nostalgia of part 1?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 14, 2016)

Clips for the dub of the film out.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 14, 2016)

It was crappy when subbed I'm sure it'll be crappy when dubbed


----------



## Addy (Sep 15, 2016)

Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> It was crappy when subbed I'm sure it'll be crappy when dubbed


if you want it in english, watch the abridged series........... no, i dont mean that as a joke. the abridged series is a much better series


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 23, 2016)

is the third movie out?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 23, 2016)

@Addy I can't help you with that since I didn't even watch the 2nd movie 

Thanks for telling me that the 3rd is out tho


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 23, 2016)

I didn't eve want to watch the second movie but I was tricked into believing there would be naked chicks in the hot springs. Instead all we got was teenage boys in towels...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Addy (Sep 23, 2016)

Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> is the third movie out?


yup 



Haruka Katana said:


> @Addy I can't help you with that since I didn't even watch the 2nd movie
> 
> Thanks for telling me that the 3rd is out tho





anyway,

just skimmed the episodes to see if something interesting happens:

*Spoiler*: _spoilers for the new movie _ 




episode 9: lots of talking, so i skipped it 

episode 10: are they setting up a new romance between TK and the new girl?..... nah, they wouldnt, right? ......... still, i skipped all of it 

episode 11: even more talking, so i skipped it 

episode 12: finally, a digimon on digimon fight ................. still skipped it because i dont give a shit at this point  still, best episode of the 5  so i recommend skipping the rest 

episode 13: .......................... youv got to be fucking kidding me. NOW THEY GO INTO THE FUCKING DIGITAL WORLD AT THE END OF THE FUCKING EPISODE? AFTER 13 FUCKING EPISODES ........ and the digimon have amnesia 

jesus christ, this series sucks. at least, the abridged version will be better 






can someone tell me what happens in the new episodes in terms of plot?


----------



## Addy (Sep 23, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> If I recall there was a betrayal at the end of the second film that leads to the death of Leomom. That and I think the second film focus a bit on the new girl..... I think.


thanks for the info 

they also focus on her here as well.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 23, 2016)

Digimon tri Part 3, the faggotry saga


----------



## Addy (Sep 23, 2016)

Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> Digimon tri Part 3, the faggotry saga


can you explain to me the plot? idk what happened


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 23, 2016)

I don't even know nor care, lol. Apparently the virus infected them all and turned them in to their most basic stage or something (with amnesia to boot). Wouldn't even know since I skipped pretty much 92% of the whole thing.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 23, 2016)

How many movies will there be in total?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 23, 2016)

Enough to bore us all to death probably


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 23, 2016)

Addy said:


> yup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your review is basically you sharing nothing


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 23, 2016)

It's already all on Kissanime. Still dogshit, but whatever.


----------



## Addy (Sep 23, 2016)

Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> I don't even know nor care, lol. Apparently the virus infected them all and turned them in to their most basic stage or something (with amnesia to boot). Wouldn't even know since I skipped pretty much 92% of the whole thing.


so you skipped it too, huh? 

btw, who is talking in this scene? tai, or TK?


----------



## Addy (Sep 23, 2016)

Haruka Katana said:


> Your review is basically you sharing nothing


do you honestly think i will watch all of those 5 shitty episodes?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 23, 2016)

I'm trying to get some summary from tumblr but all I got is

*Spoiler*: __ 



tumblr crying at how touching the movie is.

Then I remember it's tumblr, they get over emotional on everything 






Addy said:


> do you honestly think i will watch all of those 5 shitty episodes?


well no of course 

So is it slice of life ish?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 23, 2016)

TK is in the middle of 3 girls so let's say him.


----------



## Addy (Sep 23, 2016)

Haruka Katana said:


> I'm trying to get some summary from tumblr but all I got is
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



ok, this is what i got from what i skimmed:


*Spoiler*: __ 



the digimon are infected as @Giraffe of Fellatio said.

the new girl is sad or something and doesnt thin she belongs to the digidestins.she talks a lot with TK about shit that i didnt bother to sit through. 

the reason why tumblr is saying the movie is touching is because of episode 12. at the end, all the digimon die and izzi's digimon sacrefices himself to save the himans by killing himself and the infected digimon.

said touching moment was negated.................... because all the digimon are alive the next episode when the digidestins go to the digi world and find their digimon without their memories ck

oh, and the orange cat digimon........... that is a femlae cat because it has boobs when it evolves 






> well no of course
> 
> So is it slice of life ish?


yes, all of it is slice of life except for episode 12. that is the only fighting episode.


----------



## Addy (Sep 23, 2016)

Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> TK is in the middle of 3 girls so let's say him.


............3?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 23, 2016)

Just forget Tai, matt izzy and joe even exist. 2 girls to his right and one to his left


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 23, 2016)

Addy said:


> ok, this is what i got from what i skimmed:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Okay, thanks for the info 

*Spoiler*: __ 






Addy said:


> oh, and the orange cat digimon........... that is a femlae cat because it has boobs when it evolves


What? 

Garudamon doesn't have boobs, does that make him a male?  Just saying.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 23, 2016)

She sold her chicken breast for money


----------



## Addy (Sep 23, 2016)

Haruka Katana said:


> Okay, thanks for the info
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


your welcome 

*Spoiler*: __ 




full animated furry c cup tits

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Addy (Sep 23, 2016)

Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> Just forget Tai, matt izzy and joe even exist. 2 girls to his right and one to his left


no wonder he is smiling


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 23, 2016)

6 whole titties!


----------



## Addy (Sep 23, 2016)

Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> 6 whole titties!


i wish. maybe they would distract me from the shitty plot of this show 

and maybe distract me from thinking about part 2 characters


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 23, 2016)

There's not a drop of estrogen in their damned bodies


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 23, 2016)

Addy said:


> and maybe distract me from thinking about part 2 characters



Hmm, if I recall weren't they beaten up bad at the start of the first film.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 23, 2016)

Just another reminder that Tri is dogshit and a pathetic form of nostalgia-pandering. Even after 13 episodes there's no real explanation of that scene, despite the transparentness of them obviously eliminating season 2 characters because the prior season was so much more popular.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 23, 2016)

So far I'm 2 episodes in yet again and nothing has happened.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 23, 2016)

I actually enjoyed this tbf, especially after the huge disappointment that Ketsui was. This shit wasn't filed with fuwa fuwa shit so yeah..


----------



## Kishido (Sep 24, 2016)

So they still so give a damn about 02 characters lol


----------



## Addy (Sep 24, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, if I recall weren't they beaten up bad at the start of the first film.


they talk as part 2 characters don't ezist at all 



Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> There's not a drop of estrogen in their damned bodies





Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> Just another reminder that Tri is dogshit and a pathetic form of nostalgia-pandering. Even after 13 episodes there's no real explanation of that scene, despite the transparentness of them obviously eliminating season 2 characters because the prior season was so much more popular.


instead, they give us this shit new character  


MusubiKazesaru said:


> So far I'm 2 episodes in yet again and nothing has happened.


dude, skip ti episode 12.  episode 9,10,11 are all talk.



Kishido said:


> So they still so give a damn about 02 characters lol


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 24, 2016)

Well I am still not sure if I should continue watching, my interest in it is sort of meh as of now.

Anyway here's the poster for the next one


----------



## Addy (Sep 24, 2016)

Haruka Katana said:


> Well I am still not sure if I should continue watching, my interest in it is sort of meh as of now.
> 
> Anyway here's the poster for the next one


thats sora but i dont care


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 24, 2016)

That's also that robot cannon thingy from season 1 but I also don't care


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 24, 2016)

Movie 3 has been the best out of the 3 Digimon 3 Movies IMO.

Mugendramon in Movie 4, cool!


----------



## Addy (Sep 24, 2016)

Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> That's also that robot cannon thingy from season 1 but I also don't care


still no part 2 characters and the only part 2 character we know was nothing more but a hologram apparently


----------



## Kishido (Sep 24, 2016)

One question... What are the other worlds Homeostasis mentioned
?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 24, 2016)

Addy said:


> still no part 2 characters and the only part 2 character we know was nothing more but a hologram apparently



I don't even care which parts anyone is from anymore


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Sep 24, 2016)

Kishido said:


> One question... What are the other worlds Homeostasis mentioned
> ?


probably other Digital worlds and human worlds. 

Anyway whats with shitting on the 3rd movie so much? It was the best of the 3 honestly, even if the 02 kids are still getting shafted and Takeru and Hikari are fine with just knocking on Ken's door and leaving when hes not home, then trusting people who have clearly lied to them about him being safe. That legitimately pissed me off that they trusted her when she said "we keep track of all of Chosen Children" yet they havent seen any of the 02 kids since they saw evil Ken again and he wasnt home nor responding to them. That was a bunch of bullshit.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 24, 2016)

Third boring movie in a row, halfway through this shit of a series with about as much plot progression as 13 episodes in a FIFTY-something episode anime like season 1 (if not less plot progression...), etc. etc.

Pretty good recipe for making hot garbage if you ask me.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Sep 24, 2016)

9 episodes in and the new girl is still annoying


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 24, 2016)

She needs to be in a suicide bombing.


----------



## Addy (Sep 24, 2016)

at least, she is not with the rest in the digiworld


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 24, 2016)

I can bet you 200 she will turn out like that Takato's girlfriend bitch from season 3


----------



## Addy (Sep 24, 2016)

Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> I can bet you 200 she will turn out like that Takato's girlfriend bitch from season 3


come to think of it........... both whine a lot


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 24, 2016)

Both? More like 99% of all females


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 24, 2016)

The best movie so far, I really liked how shit with the virus started to get explained a bit after so long, how the digimon were handling the thing about infection and reboot and the few bits of slice of life.

Also Metal Greymon and tentomon being the last ones to fall reminded me of how much of a good team Izzy and Tai were back in Adventures, the bromance may be with Matt but Izzy was the one who was of most help and ended up being the most of time with Tai back then at leats until the Mega evos came.

Action packed, Hercules Kabuterimon and the fucking feels before the reboot.

Yep, the best so far.

New girl crying and not going to school and stuff was annoying tho.

Also people should stop bitching about the 02 kids, they will most likely enter the picture until the 5th if not the last movie. Their defeat itself is not really what is moving the plot but the fact that _something _defeated them and that´s what´s been portrayed so far, in a lame way if you want to call it like that but, yeah, they aren´t important at all in this, bare Ken apparently and he was Genai disguised(?).


----------



## Addy (Sep 25, 2016)

luffy no haki said:


> Also people should stop bitching about the 02 kids


no 

movie is crap so i will continue bitching about not including them goddammit


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 25, 2016)

said it before, will say it again... Tri is dogsshiiiiiiit


----------



## Addy (Sep 25, 2016)

Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> said it before, will say it again... Tri is dogsshiiiiiiit


we are in the digiworld now so no slice of life shit 

just digi world lore stuff......... fucking finally


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 25, 2016)

I predict there will be more useless filler with them trying to get the Digimons to remember stuff. Old habits ain't just goin' away


----------



## Addy (Sep 25, 2016)

Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> I predict there will be more useless filler with them trying to get the Digimons to remember stuff. Old habits ain't just goin' away


shit........... i forgot the digimon have amnesia


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 25, 2016)

I don't think it'll take long for the Digimon to remember the 'kids'. The scene with Meicoomon suggests that the reboot doesn't change the intrinsic nature of the Digimon reset, and the children's Digimon were basically programmed to be their partners.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 25, 2016)

They've wasted time with less important plot points before (if you could even call them that)


----------



## Addy (Sep 25, 2016)

Goose said:


> I don't think it'll take long for the Digimon to remember the 'kids'. The scene with Meicoomon suggests that the reboot doesn't change the intrinsic nature of the Digimon reset, and the children's Digimon were basically programmed to be their partners.





Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> They've wasted time with less important plot points before (if you could even call them that)



i swear, if they waste another 4 episodes on the digimon remembering them.............. it would still be better than past 13 episodes because it is at least set in the digiworld


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 25, 2016)

I have no expectations for Tri whatsoever. Quite a feat since I walked in on episode 1 having hardly any knowing this is like the 4th time they were beating this dead horse, and Toei is producing it.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 25, 2016)

Is there really a need for all this negativity? You've mentioned your distaste at least three times now—I don't think you need a fourth or a fifth time. It's kind of grating for people who actually like the series and still look forward to watching it.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 25, 2016)

I'm used to seeing a lot of garbage anime these days but the fact that they make you wait like 6 months for 4 episodes of much the same shit makes me a bit too negative on it. But yeah, you're right, I've said my piece.

Now, I may not like the series but at least they're seemingly explaining that chick is conspiring with Goku Black that Genai guy. Took a damn while though.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 26, 2016)

Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> Takato's girlfriend bitch from season 3


Takato x Ruki 4ever&ever

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Addy (Sep 26, 2016)

VolatileSoul said:


> Huh. Completely forgot about this despite being in a digimon renaissance of sorts, seeing as I've been replaying some old digimon games. Oh well. Will watch it later on today. Giraffe of Fellatio calling it shit doesn't really inspire me to hurry.


watch the last episode. that is where the plot happens


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 26, 2016)

The formula is always 3 useless filler episodes before anything worth remembering even happens. Part of the reason I have such low expectations at this point.

I actually did watch the abridged version yesterday and that's how I even learned Togemon did some shit before fighting Imperial Pussy in the last episode.


----------



## Addy (Sep 26, 2016)

anyone knows how long was it between the movies and the abridged series?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 26, 2016)

I watched the second abridged episode a bit before seeing Tri 3. Honestly I liked the first one a lot more.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 26, 2016)

I didn't even watch all of the second one, the original version was so boring I just ended up skipping to the Imperialfaggot fight in the abridged one as well.


----------



## Addy (Sep 26, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I watched the second abridged episode a bit before seeing Tri 3. Honestly I liked the first one a lot more.


i agree but....  still better than the actual series


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 26, 2016)

Addy said:


> i agree but....  still better than the actual series


Of course, they even skipped the hot springs


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 26, 2016)

Something pointless and gay as that had to get skipped


----------



## Addy (Sep 26, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Of course, they even skipped the hot springs





Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> Something pointless and gay as that had to get skipped


that is why i want to see the 3rd abridged movie. 

maybe they will skip the pointless shit


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 26, 2016)

That movie had even more talking than the last 2 until the actual fighting started. They might need to skip everything prior to the reboot


----------



## Blu-ray (Sep 28, 2016)

Just watched it, and that wasn't _nearly_ as bad as you pessimists would have me believe.

There was a distinct lack of filler and a drastic reduction in the pointless slice of life fluff from the first two movies, something I hated, and what we did get, the mon's wanting to spend time with their partners pre-reboot, was fitting, and even that didn't take long.

It does take a bit to get going, but all that time is used as setup and exposition. The feels were on point too. Have to admit Patamon getting corrupted and asking to be put down like a sad puppy got to me. Always loved that cute fat rodent the most.

Fight was pretty good, especially since it was our first time seeing Angewoman I think. I don't remember if she was in the first two. That, and HerakleKabuterimon. Top it all off with them finally going to the digital world, which is what we wanted from episode fucking 1.

All in all, it was much better than the first two. Sad to the point of almost being hilarious how they managed to make the 02 cast even more irrelevant though, seeing as Ichijouji apparently isn't even Ichijouji at all and just Gennai (or a dark gennai? I dunno) masquerading as him.


----------



## Addy (Sep 29, 2016)

VolatileSoul said:


> All in all, it was much better than the first two. Sad to the point of almost being hilarious how they managed to make the 02 cast even more irrelevant though, seeing as Ichijouji apparently isn't even Ichijouji at all and just Gennai (or a dark gennai? I dunno) masquerading as him.


when i sawm my heart broke 

i get it "fuck you 02 fans"


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 29, 2016)

VolatileSoul said:


> Always loved that cute fat rodent the most.


cute fat rodent 

I love patamon too, it's too cute 
My fav is still Biyomon though... I like birbs. 



Addy said:


> when i sawm my heart broke
> 
> i get it "fuck you 02 fans"


Yeah fuck you


----------



## Addy (Sep 29, 2016)

Haruka Katana said:


> Yeah fuck you


mods, can you ban her? she is being very mean

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Blu-ray (Sep 29, 2016)

Damn naming conventions. Meant HerakleKabuterimon, not AtlurKabuterimon. 3rd movie in a row and Koushiro continues to be a best. Poor thing has been doing all the damn work.


Addy said:


> when i sawm my heart broke
> 
> i get it "fuck you 02 fans"


To be fair, this episode at least acknowledged that they existed, seeing as they went to his house.




Haruka Katana said:


> cute fat rodent
> 
> I love patamon too, it's too cute
> My fav is still Biyomon though... I like birbs.


Gonna toss in Gomamon and Gabumon right there with my faves. Such bros. Somehow knew Gabumon was gonna ask for the Harmonica the second before he did, and Gomamon still bringing the bantz by asking if Joe's grill was real. Never gets old.


----------



## Addy (Sep 29, 2016)

VolatileSoul said:


> To be fair, this episode at least acknowledged that they existed, seeing as they went to his house.


at least the MCs are in the digital world. i can take solace that the new girl will not be relevant that much anymore


----------



## Blu-ray (Sep 29, 2016)

Addy said:


> at least the MCs are in the digital world. i can take solace that the new girl will not be relevant that much anymore


Who knows. Maybe she'll find her own way into the digital world. All i know is that they won't suddenly drop her.


----------



## Addy (Sep 29, 2016)

VolatileSoul said:


> Who knows. Maybe she'll find her own way into the digital world. All i know is that they won't suddenly drop her.


shut up


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 30, 2016)

The dubbed version's opening gave me cancer


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 6, 2016)

The one whose Leomon died @DemonDragonJ


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 6, 2016)

Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> The one whose Leomon died @DemonDragonJ



That is Juri, but she was not "bitchy;" Ruki was the one who was bitchy.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 6, 2016)

I don't mean because she was bitchy (although she was getting there when she got depressed), I mean she was central to the plot and was possessed by the evil force and all that. Since they introduced a new character whose partner hosts a virus it's pretty easy to see something similar occurring down the road, is what I mean.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 7, 2016)

BTW anyone watched Applimon ep? 

somehow it holds the same concept of digimon but at the same time not...seemed to me like a combination of a few elements from Tamers and Xros wars.

But when it came down to it, gave me the same feeling as that arc where Yu Gi Oh turned into a dice game or something like that, dunno why.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 7, 2016)

not gonna touch that with a 10 foot pole. Even Pokemon XYZ is better animated and probably better written


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 8, 2016)

I just finished episode 12, and it was awesome to see HeraclesKabuterimon animated, but he did not have much screentime to show his power, and he should not have been knocked back by the others, apart from WarGreymon. Any attacks from the other digimon should have been nothing to him, akin to how all eight digimon at adult level were powerless against MetalSeadramon in the first season.

With this episode, Patamon and Tailmon are the only partner digimon who have not evolved to their ultimate forms, so I hope that they do, soon, since their ultimate forms are likely the most powerful of all the ultimate forms of the partner digimon.

With only one episode remaining, and the digital world rebooted, I really hope that the partner digimon are cured, but can also retain their memories, as it would be too horrible for them to forget everything that has happened.

I have not yet watched episode 13, but I doubt that it will be the end of this series, simply because there are too many plot lines for it to resolve in such a short time, most notably what fate has befallen Daisuke, Miyako, Iori, and Ken, as well as the original source of the infection and distortion.



luffy no haki said:


> BTW anyone watched Applimon ep?
> 
> somehow it holds the same concept of digimon but at the same time not...seemed to me like a combination of a few elements from Tamers and Xros wars.
> 
> But when it came down to it, gave me the same feeling as that arc where Yu Gi Oh turned into a dice game or something like that, dunno why.



I am contemplating following the new series, _Digimon Universe,_ but I am not certain if I am willing to spend time following it, with all the other series that I am following. Do you know for how long it shall last?


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 8, 2016)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am contemplating following the new series, _Digimon Universe,_ but I am not certain if I am willing to spend time following it, with all the other series that I am following. Do you know for how long it shall last?



Don´t know, but if it follows the usual format of digimon seasons, about 52 eps probly.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 8, 2016)

Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> not gonna touch that with a 10 foot pole. Even Pokemon XYZ is better animated and probably better written


This series has nothing on XY.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 8, 2016)

The only thing that Digimon even has on XY is the fact that the protagonists actually win


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 8, 2016)

Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> The only thing that Digimon even has on XY is the fact that the protagonists actually win


Ash wins plenty. It's better than he's ever done and his opponent was built up a lot.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 8, 2016)

Ash's only important victories are in unimportant leagues like the orange league or Battle Frontier. He'll simply never win any league worth its buck until the series becomes unprofitable and ends... so he never will


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 9, 2016)

Ash is just an underachiever, has the potential, never wins when it truly counts.

Anyway, if that weren´t bad enough, Sun & Moon anime seems like will shit on him even more. Just the setting and animation of the trailers are destroying him enough.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 9, 2016)

Anyone sensible's given up hope for that repetitive mess anywho


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 9, 2016)

luffy no haki said:


> Ash is just an underachiever, has the potential, never wins when it truly counts.
> 
> Anyway, if that weren´t bad enough, Sun & Moon anime seems like will shit on him even more. Just the setting and animation of the trailers are destroying him enough.


It's more plot than anything if you look at how the Alain battle progressed (Charizard's HP doesn't make sense for instance) and plot induced characters like Takuto.

Sun and Moon is an unfortunate shift in tone and I'm not sure wtf is going on, but the animation looks fine, it's just that people keep taking random frames to make it look bad (you see similar stuff done in other shots like how Ponyta's mane vanished in the first movie for one frame). The character designs don't really help in terms of what we want to see, but I watched a pretty insightful video on how the new design could lead to more dynamic animation for Ash himself even if it's aesthetically dumber.



Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> Anyone sensible's given up hope for that repetitive mess anywho


Not really a mess and the formula is about to be shaken up again like the games. In any case it sure as hell beats a total mess like Tri is.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 9, 2016)

this reminds me, would it have hurt if we got a digimon season based off the games? I mean for once i really liked Re: Digitize and I heard Cyber Sleuth and Next Order are fairly decent too.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 12, 2016)

I just finished watching episode 13, and it was great that the chosen children returned to the digital world, but terrible that their digimon partners did not remember them. I am certain that the writers shall find a way to have the digimon regain their memories, as it would be too cruel for them to never remember all their adventures.

I really hope that the writers do not have a Takeru/Meiko romance, since that would be nearly as bad as a Hikari/Daisuke romance, with an existing character forming a relationship with a completely new character. The writers must be aware that Takeru/Hikari is perhaps the most popular pairing in all of _Digimon,_ so why have they not yet made the pairing official?

So, Ken was actually Gennai, and he knows Himekawa? From where did Jesmon come, and why was he fighting Alphamon? The mystery of the this series has increased, so I am eager to see the next installment, whenever it may be released.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2016)

4th Film Visual revealed. 


So we get the Hououmon evolution.  And is that Machinedramon that I see in the visual as well.  Also the film will be premiering on Feb. 25th of next year so it's a small wait.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 14, 2016)

That poster's been out for ages. But it just has to come out on my birthday huh? I'm almost insulted....


----------



## Addy (Oct 14, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> 4th Film Visual revealed.
> 
> 
> So we get the evolution. And is that Machinedramon that I see in the visual as well. Also the film will be premiering on Feb. 25th of next year so it's a small wait.


that is phinoxmon. you can see him in that digimon mmo. he has been in it for............ well, years


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 14, 2016)

Digimon >>>>> Pokemon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 14, 2016)

Weiss said:


> Digimon >>>>> Pokemon


Your less than symbols are backwards.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2016)

Addy said:


> that is phinoxmon. you can see him in that digimon mmo. he has been in it for............ well, years



Isn't Phinoxmon another name used for Hououmon?     Also with Machinedramon present I'm somewhat hoping for some of the Dark Masters to return.  At least Piedmon should also appear, the puppet and sea monster can stay at home.


----------



## Addy (Oct 14, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Isn't Phinoxmon another name used for Hououmon?     Also with Machinedramon present I'm somewhat hoping for some of the Dark Masters to return.  At least Piedmon should also appear, the puppet and sea monster can stay at home.



i am not sure about the naming but it should be noted that new digimon have been added for years in digimon games that you wont see in the anime and have seen.

they are not new at all


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2016)

Hmm, I should then get my hand on some of those Digimon games.  Really been wanting to play some so any for the Gamecube.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 14, 2016)

Addy said:


> i am not sure about the naming but it should be noted that new digimon have been added for years in digimon games that you wont see in the anime and have seen.
> 
> they are not new at all


Houou also means phoenix


----------



## Addy (Oct 14, 2016)

Haruka Katana said:


> Houou also means phoenix


i know 


PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, I should then get my hand on some of those Digimon games.  Really been wanting to play some so any for the Gamecube.


try Digimon Story: Cyber Sleuth.

it has been translated this year to english and it has a lot of praise


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 14, 2016)

Addy said:


> i know


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 14, 2016)

Weiss said:


> Digimon >>>>> Pokemon



Pokemon games, Pokemon Special, Pokemon anime are all better than the filth called Digimon


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 14, 2016)

Digimon games are not bad, I enjoy the ones where you walk around with your digimon  But unfortunately they're short.

Pokemon games still win, how sad


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 15, 2016)

Digimon Games are basically a copy of pokemon ones in various mechanics anyway, specially the games that came out for NDS, they are awfully similar. When it comes to story I prefer digimon ones. And gotta give em pts for the evolution mechanics, with all the evolution branches a digimon have (many have up to three or 4 different digi evolutions according to how they are trained) you gotta be more careful in raising them. Still remember how my Agumon turned into a fucking Numemon only cause I didn´t let him go take a dump in a toilet in Re: Digitize 

Not sure about the anime honestly, there are seasons like XYZ or vsome parts of DP which were fucking great but there were also things like BW that were complete garbage. After Johto mainly, even though many things tried to remain the same,  the quality of the seasons is fairly inconsistent, one ep was great and the other had high chances of being shit. It doesn´t help that Ash does the same every time he changes region, from only taking Pikachu with him to the point of using his pokedex on pokemon he has seen like three times before making it absurd.

On the other hand bare Tamers which had more  ups than downs, most of the Digimon seasons have more downs than ups. Very bad downs actually.

Pokemon special is just great, has its flaws but overall it´s just awesome.

So yeah, in general Pokemon >>>>> Digimon.


----------



## Addy (Nov 22, 2016)

new digimon abridged episode

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Nov 22, 2016)

First one was awesome so I'll watch later


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 22, 2016)

Joey's episodes were insufferable. I  hope he stops being such a massive ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) on the new episodes.


----------



## kingjr9000 (Dec 18, 2016)

Has anyone else wondered about what happened to the 02 kids after the reboot?  I mean, if they were beaten by alphamon in the digital world, and they were still stuck there, then wouldn't that mean they're dead?  That would be a pretty brutal death.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 18, 2016)

Maybe they became loli/shotas


----------



## kingjr9000 (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 19, 2016)

Promo for 4th film out.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 19, 2016)

That's been out for a while.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 19, 2016)

Hmm, just wondering but how many films is this franchise scheduled for?  Just wondering because the NGE Rebuild films are about to hit it's 10th anniversary of the first film's release and the final film has yet to be determine to show and I'm hoping we don't have that much of a wait to have these films done.


----------



## kingjr9000 (Dec 19, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, just wondering but how many films is this franchise scheduled for?  Just wondering because the NGE Rebuild films are about to hit it's 10th anniversary of the first film's release and the final film has yet to be determine to show and I'm hoping we don't have that much of a wait to have these films done.


iirc its a total of 6


----------



## ~VK~ (Dec 19, 2016)

has mattxsora been retconned yet?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 19, 2016)

lol


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 20, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Why is Genai evil?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 20, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 



He was possessed by Zorc Necrophades.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 20, 2016)

Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> He was possessed by Zorc Necrophades.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 20, 2016)

Vino said:


>



*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes he just couldn't withstand the allure of that YUMONGOUS DRAGON CAWK


----------



## Toph (Dec 20, 2016)

if we have to be critical to digimon and not let the rose tint of nostalgia interfere, the franchise as a whole is pretty bad with games ranging from mediocre to outright bad and some great moments in the animu here and there.

as for the animu, adventure is experimental as fuck to the point it was supposed to end in file island but good TV ratings kept it afloat, so several asspulling to forward the plot happens

02 is the same just with less great moments and more unlikeable characters (still better than that whiny bitch that is meiko)

tamers is the only digimon series that can claim to have genuinely decent writing, but at the same time, its a kid show made to move toys and TCGs so stupid shit happens for no reason other than to make kids buy stuff. ryo is the worst thing to happen in this series, and his gary stu ass should just stay the far fuck away

frontier is heavily inspired on super sentai and its front loaded with its share of good material, then the second half happens and its nothing but shite till the final battle (final battle is bretty gud)

savers is like they had the best brain storm about the concept but forgot to get a decent writer for most episodes and let the marketing team fill in between the actual good episodes

xwars was them saying "fuck this shit, we go TTGL now!" decent scenes here and there, best MC in a tactical way, loads of fanservice and a decent ending

time hunters was the marketing team taking over and writing an extra season and fanwanking the franchise, everything in it sucks

tri is shit and basically fanfic plus shipping faggotry, and i want that random shoehorned character that is meiko to piss off ASAP


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 20, 2016)

The franchise is straight awful since 2003 and never meets the burden of actual good writing to merit its constant revivals, and every other series it makes getting canceled is obvious indication of that


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 20, 2016)

I like the digimon adventure game tho

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Addy (Dec 25, 2016)

Haruka Katana said:


> I like the digimon adventure game tho


its ok 

the only digimon game i played was that 4 player brawler game on ps1.


----------



## ~VK~ (Dec 25, 2016)

Haruka Katana said:


> lol


answer me!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 26, 2016)

Vongola King said:


> answer me!


You'll have to wait until this whole movie crap ends....


----------



## kingjr9000 (Dec 26, 2016)

Surprisingly, Applimon seems to be the more interesting digi-show right now.  I mean, Tri is handing out more questions than its giving out answers, and we only have two more movies after "Soushitsu", so how are they going to answer those questions?  If they don't answer all of those question, what will have been the entire point of Tri?
And where the heck are the 02 kids and what happened to them after the reboot?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 26, 2016)

I wouldn't even watch this pathetic garbage they call a sequel if it came out weekly like Applifaggotmon


----------



## kingjr9000 (Dec 26, 2016)

Oh come on, man. Applimon isn't that bad...except for astra; is astra bad or isn't he bad? Nah, he's bad.


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 24, 2017)

It's out? Completely forgot about Tri entirely.


----------



## kingjr9000 (Feb 24, 2017)

It was the best one so far!
Sora was probably my biggest problem with the episode, though.  Honestly, all Sora had to do was do what everyone else did: start over from the beginning, and simply be nice to yokomon and befriend from the beginning.  Instead of what she actually did.  But that was made up for during the Mega/Ultimate evolution fanservice.  Hackmon's voice is awsome, just thought i'd through that out there.  Agumon is still the same, and Gabumon seems to have a slightly "odd" attraction to Matt, the talking radish was hilarious, and Biyomon was kinda a d!ck, but she made up for it.

Himekawa is an odd one though.  It seems she and Daigo had a bit of a fling during their youth, but she grew up to be so cold, though she was cute during her youth.  She might also mentally breakdown next episode, since Tapirmon had no idea who she was, and she looked like she was ready to snap at that moment.  So i look forward to how she turns out.

Gennai...he's the creepy fuc*er.  Who or whatever he is, he's the one you hide your kids from.  You dont go around licking teenagers, especially girls, man.  Thats just something you dont do.  But other than that, he was a pretty solid antagonist.  Oh, and Mei may (pun) be dead.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 25, 2017)

I feel massively underwhelmed. I know it wasn't meant to be the highlight of the film, but Seraphimon's appearance and subsequent involvement in the fight felt really cheap to me. All the others bar Hikari have gone through a small character arc with themselves to achieve Ultimate, whereas Patamon got to evolve just because he wanted to. Sure enough, he and Takeru had their turmoil in the previous movie, but that was never really truly resolved in the sense that Jyou and Mimi's respective issues were—he just became resigned to Patamon's fate and refused to fight. That's the opposite of what Hope is.

Another thing that bugged me was Machinedramon getting hurt by attacks from Child-level Digimon, and later needing the combined forces of three Ultimate-level Digimon to beat. Tentamon should have stayed out of the action, since he had the limelight in the previous film, and left the fight for Phoenixmon to handle by herself. That's inconsistent with the showing with Metal Seadramon needing both WarGreymon and MetalGurumon to kill, but it would have been less of an insult to Seraphimon, who was more or less just used as 'filler'. Maybe this is just my bias, but I was personally hoping that Seraphimon be kept last or second to last for when Puppetmon or Piedmon appeared—those are two Dark Masters that Takeru actually has personal grievances against. 

I was looking forward to the movie and was hoping for a change in pace and structure because of what happened in Confession, but we ended up getting the same formula. Three episodes of slice of life stuff interspersed with character drama and scenes of Meicoomon crying or being ominous, followed by a final episode that consists of the character(s) overcoming their turmoil, evolving their Digimon and beating the villain of the movie. The film then ends on a cliffhanger, usually involving Meicoomon doing something destructive or ominous that otherwise makes me wonder why they just haven't killed the thing already. 

Considering everybody ended up more or less exactly as they were a movie ago—with the addition of a few Ultimate evolutions—I can't help but think that it was incredibly wasteful for Toei to pad so much of the films with filler walking and bonding. All of that could have been done in one episode, or maybe two. Three was completely unnecessary.

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Feb 25, 2017)

It almost felt downright cheap for three Megas to gang up on just one. Plus, I don't even think they have their memories back yet, and they all have evolutions beyond the ones they had last movie. Reserving Tailmon's Mega seems like blatant foreshadowing that she'll do something critical at the end, would preferred to not see Seraphimon at all


----------



## Addy (Feb 25, 2017)

so.....  how was it?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Feb 25, 2017)

Shit, like always


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 25, 2017)

I don't even know why I bothered with this shit. I was never into Digimon and I sort of forced my way through 01 like two years ago and while I wasn't fond of that this shit doesn't even hit that level.

I can tell already that ep 2 of Dragon Dentist will be shitting on this as an extra anime update this weekend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Addy (Feb 25, 2017)

Mild Cholester said:


> Shit, like always


as expected. skipping this so called "movie"


----------



## Haruka Katana (Feb 25, 2017)

oh its out? Might take a look :/


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 25, 2017)

PLs make less than Dragon Ball Super.

I didnt like how they turned Biyomon into a bitch.

Himekawa character is basically like that guy from Digimon 02 who also wanted a partner, typical Toei in recycling old stuff.

Why did they give Patamon another evolution, HolyAngemon was Mega level iirc.

Hackmon voice sounded great, I agree.

I also liked seeing Elecmon again.


----------



## Rai (Feb 25, 2017)

I thought it was going to be the last episodes

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Feb 25, 2017)

I did indeed lol @ rookie level digaymon holding back Megas, but Holyangemon isn't a mega, just a rather OP ultimate


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 25, 2017)

This was worse than Ketsui. At least Ketsui had SoL filler that was entertaining to see, somewhat....this had nothing is happening filler.


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 25, 2017)

So Himekawa and the dude, whatever his fucking name is I can't remember were one of the original chosen children? Completely forgot about the original ones, but it was a nice tie in. Also was it always established the four sovereigns were originally the partners of the first chosen children?

Found it a tad weird that they made Biyomon the sole digimon crotchety from the memory loss and to such an extreme, but I guess they needed tension it being Sora's movie of sorts and all.

And yeah, Seraphimon almost randomly showing up was just... not what I was expecting. Throughout the original Patamon was always the last to evolve, and only at the most dire of moments. Would've been better if it happened last movie where the focus was on Patamon and Takeru. Didn't even show up on a poster.

Also did they really need to make notGenno so fucking rapey? Licking faces was a level of lewd I never thought I'd see from digimon... coming from the humans anyway.

Next movie poster has Ophanimon falldown mode on it, so I'm hype against my better judgement.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 25, 2017)

DVD said:


> And yeah, Seraphimon almost randomly showing up was just... not what I was expecting. Throughout the original Patamon was always the last to evolve, and only at the most dire of moments. Would've been better if it happened last movie where the focus was on Patamon and Takeru. Didn't even show up on a poster.
> 
> Next movie poster has Ophanimon falldown mode on it, so I'm hype against my better judgement.



Next movie needs Seraphimon and Takeru to have much more focus. I completely forgot 3rd movie had him and patamon as focus with Izzy and tentomon. I hope the next one has Kari and Gato facing hardships and Takeru trying to reach them. One of the only ways to make up for such a disgraceful Seraphimon screentime showing. Patomon's warp shinka probably lasts as long as his actualy fighting time was...


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 25, 2017)

obligatory "has mattxsora been retconned yet?" question


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2017)

How the fuck did Sora survive  being crushed?

I mean I get that Matt and Tai surviving  was a bit bullshit but hers was even more so.

BITCH YOU DEAD!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2017)

DVD said:


> Also did they really need to make notGenno so fucking rapey? Licking faces was a level of lewd I never thought I'd see from digimon... coming from the humans anyway.



Thank you for posting this. When he licked her face I was like WTF?!


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Feb 26, 2017)

Which episode did that pedo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) lick her again??


----------



## Kishido (Feb 28, 2017)

LOl we finally get Seraphimon and he was just side panelled


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Feb 28, 2017)

Seraphimon has always been shit


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 2, 2017)

I am halfway through the new episodes, and I usually wait until I have finished them to post, but how is it that Meicoomon and Piyomon were not instantly killed by Mugendramon's attacks, and how did Gabumon deflect Mugendramon's attack? Mugendramon is more powerful than all of them combined, so they should have been nothing compared to it.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 2, 2017)

tri logic: Imperialdramon >> Lilymon and Zudomon, still can't kill Togemon tho


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 4, 2017)

I am nearly finished with the new film, but how is it that Plotmon's attack actually affected Mugendramon? How did Gabumon's attack affect Metalseadramon? Are the writers forgetting the very rules of the _Digimon_ franchise?


----------



## Kuzehiko (Mar 5, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am nearly finished with the new film, but how is it that Plotmon's attack actually affected Mugendramon? How did Gabumon's attack affect Metalseadramon? Are the writers forgetting the very rules of the _Digimon_ franchise?


This is tri logic, bro. 

Sora was hit in his arm by Mugendramon and didn't even feel a bit of pain, lol. 
Doesn't matter what happens, in tri Agumon's attack can kill Yggdrasil and they don't give a darn about it. 

They're really forgetting them.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 5, 2017)

To continue my thoughts from my previous posts, I suppose that I can tolerate the child-level digimon surviving being swatted aside by Mugendramon because Mugendramon was not using its full power, but Sora definitely should have been crushed by its metal arm slamming her against the wall. Also, it was nice to see Seraphimon, but he had very little screen time, and, considering that HolyAngemon defeated Piemon, Seraphimon should have been able to defeat Mugendramon without any effort.

I am glad that Sora and Piyomon reconciled their differences, and it was awesome to see Hōōmon, as this is the first that that she and nearly all the other partner digimon have evolved to their ultimate forms in the television series. I hope that when Tailmon evolves to her ultimate form, it is Ophanimon and not Holydramon.

It was a surprise, but only a mild one, that Himekawa and the male teacher (whose name I still have not memorized) were chosen children in the past; perhaps they are the original chosen children of whom Gennai spoke? On that subject, there have now been seventeen episodes of this series, and there still has been no explanation at all of what happened to Daisuke, Miyako, Iori, and Ken, who have been conspicuously absent from this series.

Also, Hackmon has finally revealed himself to at least one human, after lurking in the shadows for the entire series until now; I wonder what role he shall play? Also, why is Meicoomon so important and why did Gennai turn evil? I really hope that those questions are answered, soon.


----------



## Toph (Mar 7, 2017)

how is the new film? is it shite like the rest of the bunch?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 7, 2017)

Worse than the other 3. Mega levels can be held at bay by child level digimon now.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Sep 11, 2017)

Has anyone seen Appli? I heard if you skip the filler, it's a good throwback to Tamers.


----------



## kingjr9000 (Sep 11, 2017)

Zatch said:


> Has anyone seen Appli? I heard if you skip the filler, it's a good throwback to Tamers.


Technically, that "filler" is for good character development.  If you were to skip the episodes of filler and just watch the "plot / story", you would either be wondering what was going on or what happened to the characters in between now and then.  While it may start off slow, it picks up pace and becomes better, then it slows down briefly for maybe one to two episodes, then gets back on track.

The filler episodes are what makes the characters go through their changes and in my opinion it does it better than TRI and in a way that makes more sense and is more linearly. It doesn't just introduce characters in an odd way and then just leaves them there (I'm talkin' 'bout you Meiko), and when it does, Even they get just a little bit of development to let you know about them and who they are, granted its done in a side / comedic / fodder character sort of way, but most of the characters that actually matter, are given some sort of development that makes sense and is understandable and linear.  Unlike a certain series we're currently watching.  

But anyways, to answer your question, don't skip the "filler" if you want to know more about the characters and watch them actually grow instead of just suddenly change.

@Vicious is also a fan of the series from what I've seen, and it seems he likes it.  At least thats what i've gleamed off his posts.  He can correct me if I'm wrong though or if he has anything else to add.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Sep 11, 2017)

Thanks for the writeup. Going to start it as soon as I find it with Japanese subs. Or maybe I should just wait a couple of weeks for it to end.


----------



## kingjr9000 (Sep 11, 2017)

No problem.  Personally, I think its better than at the moment.


----------



## Blu-ray (Sep 29, 2017)

So no one cares that Symbiosis dropped then?

I was looking forward to Ophanimon FM, but that was underwhelming as hell. She didn't even do anything.
*Spoiler*: __ 



And she'll never get the chance to now that she's fused into that abomination with Meicoomon.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 30, 2017)

Man, they are using the Caulifla/Kale shit as base for Meiko/Meicomon stuff, and felt it was dragging forever. Typical Toei

Ending was a clusterfuck.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 30, 2017)

LordPerucho said:


> Man, they are using the Caulifla/Kale shit as base for Meiko/Meicomon stuff, and felt it was dragging forever. Typical Toei
> 
> Ending was a clusterfuck.


wat

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 30, 2017)

The moment Meicomon is alone she turns evil and evolvesl, its a bit similar when Kale got jealous and unlocked berserker mode.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Sep 30, 2017)

Finished episode 24 of Appli. Seriously thought 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Dantemon was going to be like Soul Eater's Excalibur -- laughed so hard when he announced his love for karaoke.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 30, 2017)

So is this batch of episodes shit too?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Sep 30, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> So is this batch of episodes shit too?



Has Tri ever been good...?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 30, 2017)

Zatch said:


> Has Tri ever been good...?


No?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 30, 2017)

I dunno why anyone expected any different lol


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 30, 2017)

Because they thought 02 kids might show up.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 30, 2017)

Well, there was drama in the last three mins with what happened to Tai and all...not like it will escalte fromt here anymore tho.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 30, 2017)

Yep, we know he is alive so there is nothing to fear.


----------



## kingjr9000 (Oct 1, 2017)

Blu-ray said:


> *So no one cares that Symbiosis dropped then?*


Sorry. I was too busy watching the better show: Applimon


----------



## kingjr9000 (Oct 1, 2017)

Zatch said:


> Finished episode 24 of Appli. Seriously thought
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


So, how are you enjoying Applimon?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Oct 1, 2017)

kingjr9000 said:


> So, how are you enjoying Applimon?



I'm enjoying it, but I wish some of the writing were stronger in creativity and intellect. One example: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 when whatever her name mon with the tongue puppet is fleeing with the last seven code, why not use your digimon with the power to stop time? Or kind of weird when she was able to be in Kiwami longer than a minute. Just little instances like that wherein the show could care more about not dumbing down to its audience would be great. Obviously, I'm hoping to be shocked when they reveal the silhouetted, mysterious Appli person; so it better not be Haru's childhood friend. Probably the most terrifying is thinking how dependent man is on technology, and we're all going to be doomed in similar situations in the future lol.


----------



## Toph (Oct 1, 2017)

I honestly forgot that Tri was still a thing. The increased focus on teenage melodrama over adventure, Meiko shafting the 02 kids and getting too much focus than she deserves, and the slow pacing really damages this series. The only saving grace in the movies is Mimi tbh, and she's not enough to carry the whole thing.


----------



## kingjr9000 (Oct 1, 2017)

Zatch said:


> I'm enjoying it, but I wish some of the writing were stronger in creativity and intellect. One example:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


This is originally supposed to be a children's show when it first began airing, so dumbing it down was the goal, i think.  I really don't want to spoil you, but it gets to tamers levels of darkness in the last few episodes.  So keep holding on, and childhood friend shocks you...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Oct 1, 2017)

kingjr9000 said:


> This is originally supposed to be a children's show when it first began airing, so dumbing it down was the goal, i think.  I really don't want to spoil you, but it gets to tamers levels of darkness in the last few episodes.  So keep holding on, and childhood friend shocks you...



yeah, I realize it's a children's show, but as someone who does research in children's literature, I can't always settle for that as an excuse. I'm definitely more excited thanks to your post. The one thing I've been spoiled about is 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 some group called the big four? or ultimate four? is supposed to be composed of assholes


. Do you think it'll be coming back for a second season, like Xros (which I felt had a pretty bad sequel)?


----------



## kingjr9000 (Oct 1, 2017)

Zatch said:


> yeah, I realize it's a children's show, but as someone who does research in children's literature, I can't always settle for that as an excuse. I'm definitely more excited thanks to your post. The one thing I've been spoiled about is
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


The final battle where the main heroes' Ultimate forms no longer have a time limit in which globemon vs his version of the ultimate 4 is pretty much a beatdown as Spoilers: Haru transfer some energy.  But the one thing I will tell you, is about the ending, the reason why I say " near Tamers levels of darkness", is because of how they depict Leviathan and what he does and the children reactions to those actions.  I would love to say the big spoiler, but I can't.  If you get tired of Applimon, post and i'll tell you what happens.

Edit: I will say this: the one major problem I have is that Leviathan has Aizen levels of predictability skills, granted it did have close to 50 years or more to plan everything, but why though.  But if study children lit, ten it would be interesting to get your final opinion of the series.


----------



## Blu-ray (Oct 1, 2017)

Final movie poster.




kingjr9000 said:


> This is originally supposed to be a children's show when it first began airing, so dumbing it down was the goal, i think.  I really don't want to spoil you, but it gets to tamers levels of darkness in the last few episodes.  So keep holding on, and childhood friend shocks you...


I wouldn't say tamers levels of darkness, or tamers levels of anything really, but it's pretty decent. Much more so than Tri anyway. Plus that finale was pretty good. Premise of being centered apps made me expect it to either be shit or meh, so it actually being good was a pleasant surprise, especially that final stretch of episodes. Had some surprisingly good character development too.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Haru and Eugene are gay af though. Makes Naruto and Sasuke look positively heterosexual in comparison.


----------



## kingjr9000 (Oct 1, 2017)

Blu-ray said:


> Final movie poster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, maybe i need to rewatch tamers.  Though i do remember Jerry and her issues, just not sure what they actually are at the moment.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 1, 2017)

Tri never ceases to disappoint. Just when I think it can't get worse it does. They'll probably leave the next batch of episodes on a crappy cliffhanger too so they can milk Adventure Quad.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 1, 2017)

Why is Tri pusing this Damsel-in-Distress sobstory so damn far. She should have gotten a spine and snapped out of it by the 3rd movie and we should have had some epic asskicking with the next 3 movies w/ less drama...


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 1, 2017)

I'm almost hoping that virus Imperialdramon got rebooted too so he can eat this bitch alive


----------



## Toph (Oct 1, 2017)

Utopia Realm said:


> Why is Tri pusing this Damsel-in-Distress sobstory so damn far. She should have gotten a spine and snapped out of it by the 3rd movie and we should have had some epic asskicking with the next 3 movies w/ less drama...



Or better yet, she should have fucked off as soon as she was introduced, she should've been a one-time character, instead Toei are trying to shoe-horn her and shaft the 02 kids

Fuck Meiko

She's amoing the reasons why I didn't give a shit about Tri in the first place

It's literally Rebuild of Evangelion all over again


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 1, 2017)

The 02 kids plot is just forgotten by now it seems, honestly I still can´t think of  a good reason for them to even be included in the movie since this was from the very beginning to focus on the first season cast, a retarded move to show them at first anyway. At best they will appear in the last 5 mins of the last batch.

Since I couldn´t care less about ´em , instead of those guys I would instead have a different new charcter since Meiko's been just as crappy as the quality of the movies/show. Even if it was a completely cliched like a chick that was actually handling troubles in the digital wolrd. Someone a bit more valiant and gung-ho woulda been better.


As for applimonster, yeah, it turned out to be a pretty good show despite of how it started, I enjoyed it thorougly. Specially

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wargreymon appearing and the digievolution animation was superb.  

If only tri had at least put some effort in that just like applimonsters.


----------



## Addy (Oct 3, 2017)

can someone give me a quick summary of what happeend this episode?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 5, 2017)

Nothing happened until Tai died a fake death to create fake tension and the cat marysue character fused with Ophanimon to make some Evangelion Lilith type monstrosity that also brought no tension since nothing interesting happens on the show


----------



## Addy (Oct 8, 2017)

God said:


> Nothing happened until Tai died a fake death to create fake tension and the cat marysue character fused with Ophanimon to make some *Evangelion Lilith type monstrosity *that also brought no tension since nothing interesting happens on the show


any pics? is it sexy?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Addy (Oct 9, 2017)

what the fuck is this shit?


----------



## Toph (Oct 10, 2017)

Addy said:


> what the fuck is this shit?



Lilith the Second Angel obviously


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2017)

HoroHoro said:


> Lilith the Second Angel obviously


eeeeeeeeeew


----------



## Toph (Oct 18, 2017)

SO, I was on 4chan, and I dug something _really _interesting that might shock you all. Hosoda Mamoru (director of episode 21 of Adventure, Our War Games and Wolf Children Ame and Yuki) was recently interviewed in a Japanese magazine, an anon of 4chan translated it, and it's _really_ juicy. Beware, this contains i*c*st and might possibly ruin your childhood. I wanted to see what were everyone's thoughts on that.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 18, 2017)

Hate to burst your bubble but thats old news tho 

Addy put up a youtube video of it before.

My thoughts are these are artist's impressions. Nothing to get riled up for.


----------



## Toph (Oct 18, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> Hate to burst your bubble but thats old news tho
> 
> Addy put up a youtube video of it before.
> 
> My thoughts are these are artist's impressions. Nothing to get riled up for.



Damn, I'm a Slowpoke

I really hope this is some joke or an April's Fools, I'd hate to see some harmless sibling relationship reduced into some onii-chan complex relationship, we've had enough of that from Oreimo lmao

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 18, 2017)

That was confirmed false in Japan iirc @HoroHoro


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 19, 2017)

Why were the Chosen Children wearing their school uniforms in the Digital World, instead of clothing that was more practical? I have seen only episode 18, thus far, but I hope that the writers are not hinting at a romance between Taichi and Meiko, because that would be too weird.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 19, 2017)

Wow, this installment ended on a very dark and depressing tone! Seeing Ophanimon and Meicoomon fuse into that new digimon was both visually impressive but also very disturbing, so I am very eager to see what she shall do in the next episode. It was also quite disturbing top see Maki falling into despair as she did, so I hope that she shall recover.

I believe that this episode does, indeed, confirm that Maki and Nishijima are two of the original chosen children whom Gennai mentioned in the original series, but what happened to the others, and what happened to their partner digimon? Will there ever be an explanation for what happened to the new chosen children? And why is Gennai apparently evil, now, if that even is Gennai? There are still so many unanswered questions, and I hope that they are answered, soon, since the series has now lasted for more than twenty episodes.


----------



## Addy (Oct 20, 2017)

HoroHoro said:


> SO, I was on 4chan, and I dug something _really _interesting that might shock you all. Hosoda Mamoru (director of episode 21 of Adventure, Our War Games and Wolf Children Ame and Yuki) was recently interviewed in a Japanese magazine, an anon of 4chan translated it, and it's _really_ juicy. Beware, this contains i*c*st and might possibly ruin your childhood. I wanted to see what were everyone's thoughts on that.


it been months sicne read it but even as a guy who loves incist............. ew

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 13, 2018)

Addy said:


> it been months sicne read it but even as a guy who loves incist............. ew


Fucking LOOOL  Kari x Tai is OTP for him 

also fuck the new focus on Matt wank he a bitch ass little hoe.

So is Mei.

They deserve each other 

Mah boy Tai gonna rekt shit up next movie 


Also looking forward to the old villains returning


----------



## Addy (Feb 13, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Fucking LOOOL Kari x Tai is OTP for him
> 
> also fuck the new focus on Matt wank he a bitch ass little hoe.
> 
> ...


damn mother fucker

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 13, 2018)

Addy said:


> damn mother fucker


Sup ole friend

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 13, 2018)

@Dean Ambrose can you rep me?

I am at 1,834,039,779 and very close to the star for 2 bil

thanks, daddy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Feb 13, 2018)

Couldn't they just release the final episode with the last one? There's no point in trying to ride the hype train for half a year when everyone and their mother knows it'll be dogshit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 13, 2018)

I  just hope Tai x Kari babies aren't badly formed


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Feb 13, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I  just hope Tai x Kari babies aren't badly formed

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 13, 2018)

maybe they had kids in that Season 2 finale but stayed away from each other to not give out the secret 

OH GOD!


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Feb 13, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> maybe they had kids in that Season 2 finale but stayed away from each other to not give out the secret
> 
> OH GOD!



Wasn't that rumor about Tai x Kari a mistranslation? Either way, I never cared about the 02 shipping wars since how many ppl even find their soulmate irl lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 13, 2018)

God said:


> Wasn't that rumor about Tai x Kari a mistranslation? Either way, I never cared about the 02 shipping wars since how many ppl even find their soulmate irl lol



Well if you watch the movies there is times where Kari acted like such a waifu to Tai that it was incredible . 

Also yeah if you're into the digimon the ship wars is stupid. I personally didn't like too many of the digimon 

faves were Wargreymon, Miyotismon, Tentamon, and War Machinedremon


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Feb 13, 2018)

I didn't like any Digimon after Paildramon really. Guilmon's evolutionary line is basically Agumon 2.0 and they literally brought AGumon and Metalgreymon back in later seasons lmao. Nostalgia wanking at its finest.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Feb 13, 2018)

God said:


> Wasn't that rumor about Tai x Kari a mistranslation? Either way, I never cared about the 02 shipping wars since how many ppl even find their soulmate irl lol


No, It wasn't.
Hosoda said that Hikari had feelings for Taichi which is disturbing.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Feb 13, 2018)

Kuzehiko said:


> No, It wasn't.
> Hosoda said that Hikari had feelings for Taichi which is disturbing.



Source for that? 

Also, wasn't Kari like 7 years old in Adventure? At least it's not half as disturbing as Oreimo's late-teens-siblingcest ending.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Feb 13, 2018)

God said:


> Source for that?
> 
> Also, wasn't Kari like 7 years old in Adventure? At least it's not half as disturbing as Oreimo's late-teens-siblingcest ending.



Here it is. Yeah, Oreimo is also disturbing. At least in the VN they are not blood related.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 13, 2018)

Kuzehiko said:


> Here it is. Yeah, Oreimo is also disturbing. At least in the VN they are not blood related.


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 14, 2018)

Tai and Kari? What the....?


----------



## Addy (Feb 14, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Sup ole friend


very good bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Mar 9, 2018)

Another Tri part 6 trailer. 
This is the 2nd long trailer for Tri part 6 and the 3rd trailer we have gotten so far.


----------



## Addy (Mar 9, 2018)

anyone gives a shit anymore? 

like, give me part 2 characters already >>


----------



## Kuzehiko (Mar 9, 2018)

They are dead.
Deal with it.


----------



## Toph (Mar 9, 2018)

Addy said:


> anyone gives a shit anymore?



I know for one I don't 

Toei should be lucky Tri came out as six movies instead of being a straight 24 episode series

I very likely would’ve dropped this shit at episode 2 if it was


----------



## Addy (Mar 9, 2018)

Kuzehiko said:


> They are dead.
> Deal with it.




now i hear vocies n my head thinking of what i should do to you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Addy (Mar 9, 2018)

HoroHoro said:


> I know for one I don't
> 
> Toei should be lucky Tri came out as six movies instead of being a straight 24 episode series
> 
> I very likely would’ve dropped this shit at episode 2 if it was


shit is so boring


----------



## Kuzehiko (Mar 9, 2018)

Addy said:


> now i hear vocies n my head thinking of what i should do to you




Come on.
Do you really expect 02  guys to appear at this point?


----------



## Addy (Mar 9, 2018)

Kuzehiko said:


> Come on.
> Do you really expect 02 guys to appear at this point?


but i want them to appear


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 10, 2018)

I didn't even watch the trailers and probably won't watch any of the episodes besides the very final one lol


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2018)

God said:


> I didn't even watch the trailers and probably won't watch any of the episodes besides the very final one lol


wish i did the same


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 13, 2018)

Addy said:


> but i want them to appear


Why?


----------



## Addy (Mar 13, 2018)

luffy no haki said:


> Why?


cause i want to


----------



## Toph (Mar 15, 2018)

The problem with Tri is at its core, the plot was doomed by not mentioning them in the beginning. X-Men: The Last Stand suffered the very same problem Tri does when Cyclops died but no one mentioned him being missing until the end. Joe's whole character arc in the second movie was about him not wanting to be a Chosen Child and having to fight, but he never makes an argument that there are other Chosen Children that can complete the task (the 02 Chosen Children and those others around the globe, specifically the 02 crew tho). Daisuke attends to the same school as Takeru and Hikari, and they're good friends, yet, neither one of them questions the fact that he's absent. Why hasn't Koushiro tried to make contact with them? It's not like he hasn't done this before. Why aren't the government people bringing them up?

That's why I have problems with fans on places like Reddit who're thinking that we're watching Tri as a standalone story, and not the third entry in the Adventure series. If 02 didn't exist, and we were shown that scene at the start, it wouldn't be a big deal that a bunch nameless characters got killed off and were never brought up, but the fact that we know _who _they are and _know _their connection with main cast of Tri (minus Meiko), creates a huge plot hole.

Man, Digimon Tri turned out to be absolute garbage, it makes me wish they ended the series with Frontier.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rai (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## Addy (Mar 16, 2018)

megadude evolution... yay: doge


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 18, 2018)

Is there a release date yet for the final film?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rai (Mar 18, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Is there a release date yet for the final film?




2018/5/5

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 18, 2018)

Rai said:


> 2018/5/5



Why has this reboot been so bad, Rai? Why, Rai? Why?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 18, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Why has this reboot been so bad, Rai? Why, Rai? Why?



It has not been entirely bad, but I do agree that it feels largely unnecessary, unless it retcons the final episode of _Adventure 02_ and finally makes Takeru and Hikari an official couple; unless there will be a fourth series in the future, this is the final chance to satisfy countless fans who have been desiring to see those two characters get together for nearly twenty years, now.

Reactions: Useful 1 | Optimistic 3


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 18, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> It has not been entirely bad, but I do agree that it feels largely unnecessary, unless it retcons the final episode of _Adventure 02_ and finally makes Takeru and Hikari an official couple; unless there will be a fourth series in the future, this is the final chance to satisfy countless fans who have been desiring to see those two characters get together for nearly twenty years, now.



Agreed. that ship should have sailed long ago. Instead, we got this terrible ship of Teen Agnst x Terrible Plotholes x Meiko (aka Terribleness incarnate) to deal with.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 18, 2018)

Utopia Realm said:


> Agreed. that ship should have sailed long ago. Instead, we got this terrible ship of Teen Agnst x Terrible Plotholes x Meiko (aka Terribleness incarnate) to deal with.



I do not understand; are you saying that you do, or do not, support Takeru/Hikari as a couple?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 18, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I do not understand; are you saying that you do, or do not, support Takeru/Hikari as a couple?



I do support it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toph (Mar 18, 2018)

Adding Meiko and her OC donut steel special snowflake Digimon was one among thousands of mistakes

Can't wait until this shit stain ends then Imma rewatch Tamers to cleanse my mind and soul

Yes, I'm still salty this Mary Sue Hinata-clone axed my boys Daisuke and Ken
But worst of all, her neko neko desu Digimon axed VEEMON and WORMON
Fuck you Bandai and fuck you Toei

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 18, 2018)

Utopia Realm said:


> I do support it.



I am very glad to hear that, as that was one of the first fictional couples that I ever supported, and the one of the few that would genuinely upset me if it did not become a reality.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 18, 2018)

HoroHoro said:


> Adding Meiko and her OC donut steel special snowflake Digimon was one among thousands of mistakes
> 
> Can't wait until this shit stain ends then Imma rewatch Tamers to cleanse my mind and soul
> 
> ...



I would have loved a Mega for wormmon. Need to watch tamers again as well. Wonderful character development and no terribleness to watch either.


----------



## Addy (Mar 19, 2018)

this series would have been so much better if it was like this

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Addy (Mar 19, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> It has not been entirely bad, but I do agree that it feels largely unnecessary, unless it retcons the final episode of _Adventure 02_ and finally makes Takeru and Hikari an official couple; unless there will be a fourth series in the future, this is the final chance to satisfy countless fans who have been desiring to see those two characters get together for nearly twenty years, now.


do your really think this shit stain excuse for a series that bothered to put a new shit stain excuse for a character in it, and a shit stain excuse for a plot in it..... would give a darn about these two assholes fucking? 

all they give a shit about is tai fucking this new stain excuse for a character......... at least, i think they do because i have no other fucking idea why this bitch exists 

and no, her being important to the plot is not an answer because fuck this plot


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Apr 22, 2018)

Tfw the new movie comes out in not even 2 weeks and the thread is dead for a month :rofl


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 23, 2018)

God said:


> Tfw the new movie comes out in not even 2 weeks and the thread is dead for a month



Wow, is it that soon?


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 24, 2018)

Yeah, I will agree that Mei's personality could have been better but what bothers me the most about the movies is that most of the time is used to show us slife-of-life stuff and not advance the story and I get the feeling the last movie is going to feel very rushed.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 24, 2018)

I lost faith in this when my crack ship didn´t happen but yeah, It´s a shame it turned out this bad, hope last movie gives us a bit more action.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 25, 2018)

There won't be any official couples. Bokura no Mirai will be utter trash, brace yourselves.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 25, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> It has not been entirely bad, but I do agree that it feels largely unnecessary, unless it retcons the final episode of _Adventure 02_ and finally makes Takeru and Hikari an official couple; unless there will be a fourth series in the future, this is the final chance to satisfy countless fans who have been desiring to see those two characters get together for nearly twenty years, now.


LOL.
Takeru and Hikari aren't an official couple. Digimon Adventure's producer Hiromi Seki said in an interview they didn't end up together.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 25, 2018)

Kuzehiko said:


> Takeru and Hikari aren't an official couple. Digimon Adventure's producer Hiromi Seki said in an interview they didn't end up together.



How could she say a thing such as that? They are perfect for each other, and a massive number of fans wish to see them officially become a couple, so the writes have nothing to lose by making them a couple, but much to lose by not doing that.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 25, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> How could she say a thing such as that? They are perfect for each other, and a massive number of fans wish to see them officially become a couple, so the writes have nothing to lose by making them a couple, but much to lose by not doing that.


I have no idea why would she said something like that but I feel you.
They're indeed a great couple.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Addy (May 4, 2018)

so what happened this time?


----------



## Addy (May 4, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> How could she say a thing such as that? They are perfect for each other, and a massive number of fans wish to see them officially become a couple, so the writes have nothing to lose by making them a couple, but much to lose by not doing that.


good, people are suffering even if i have no idea who these characters are


----------



## luffy no haki (May 4, 2018)

Kuzehiko said:


> There won't be any official couples. Bokura no Mirai will be utter trash, brace yourselves.



This guy is banned? a shame cuz he was right on the fucking point.

 Im just waiting on the fucking salt

Well it was slightly better than the last one, still trash tho.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (May 4, 2018)

Yeah this shit's waaaaay worse than DB Super.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (May 4, 2018)

It really is like they planned for the conclusion to be as disappointing as possible/as sequel bait. The 02 cast predictably stays out of the action and the cat still ends up dead after all the original cast tried to save her for like 5 straight movies. 1/10.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 4, 2018)

just want this to be over with.

So hurry up movie


----------



## luffy no haki (May 4, 2018)

@Dean Ambrose 

Its already out in some sites


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 4, 2018)

luffy no haki said:


> @Dean Ambrose
> 
> Its already out in some sites


is it subbed yet? 

or raw ?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 4, 2018)

It's been out for hours on HS.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 4, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> is it subbed yet?
> 
> or raw ?



Subbed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu-ray (May 4, 2018)

If this thread wasn't on the first page I wouldn't have known the last movie was out.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 4, 2018)

luffy no haki said:


> Subbed


thanks buddy


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (May 4, 2018)

I still can't believe even Toei's writers are so retarded that they haven't even specified if that Imperialdramon they killed 4 movies back was a copy or not. Well, I guess I never had expectations for this trash anyway.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 5, 2018)

Looool this last movie was utterly hilarious


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (May 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Looool this last movie was utterly hilarious



I watched the entire thing high as a kite

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## luffy no haki (May 5, 2018)

02 kids finally show up..,...theyre unconscious shadows.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (May 5, 2018)

Didn't even show up at the epilogue lmao, not their Digimon either :rofl


----------



## Addy (May 5, 2018)

luffy no haki said:


> 02 kids finally show up..,...theyre unconscious shadows.


can you screencap it? dont want to watch the movie


----------



## Addy (May 5, 2018)

luffy no haki said:


> This guy is banned? a shame cuz he was right on the fucking point.
> 
> Im just waiting on the fucking salt
> 
> Well it was slightly better than the last one, still trash tho.


didnt htey confirm the new girl with tai? i didnt watch the final but didnt that happen? 


God said:


> It really is like they planned for the conclusion to be as disappointing as possible/as sequel bait. The 02 cast predictably stays out of the action and the cat still ends up dead after all the original cast tried to save her for like 5 straight movies. 1/10.


----------



## Addy (May 5, 2018)

@MusubiKazesaru can you give me a summary of the movie? no one wants to give me a summary?


----------



## Blu-ray (May 5, 2018)

It's almost comical how far out of their way they went to make the 02 cast as non-existent as possible in this. Even when they're forced show them, it's only as half dead silhouettes.

Out of the entire thing, the only thing I enjoyed was hearing Butterfly. The cast singing it at the end, and it playing when Agumon and Gatomon evolved were the only things I can say I liked. When an anime's OP plays during the climax of the last episode, I will never not be hyped no matter how mediocre said climax is.

Everything else was kinda meh. Glad the mon's got their memories back at least, and Omegamon's new form was nice I guess. But no explanation as to why Gennai turned rapey, and Ordinemon was kinda boring as a last boss unless tits and ass is all the quality you need.

Also I couldn't help but chuckle at seeing Magnadramon instead of Ophanimon. The poor fucks rooting for the angel as Gatomon's final form got an extra serving of disappointment from this.

Overall, Tri was a mistake. Even fucking Appmon managed to be decent.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 5, 2018)

Addy said:


> @MusubiKazesaru can you give me a summary of the movie? no one wants to give me a summary?


basically it was utter shit.

Everything was rushed, and all those other movies really didn't matter in the end.


Plus all this last movie showed me is that they lazily tried to justify season 2's ending without any actual good writing 

also the lack of battles, lack of suspense, lack of actual emotions . It was such a shitfest

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (May 5, 2018)

Would've been so much better had that marysue bitch's Digivice exploded on her when her Digimon died so we never see any of the new characters ever again lol

I mean seriously, the last season of Xros Wars and Frontier's bullshit combined isn't as bad as this mess.


----------



## Addy (May 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Everything was rushed, and all those other movies really didn't matter in the end.
> 
> 
> Plus all this last movie showed me is that they lazily tried to justify season 2's ending without any actual good writing
> ...


how did  they justify it? 



Blu-ray said:


> It's almost comical how far out of their way they went to make the 02 cast as non-existent as possible in this. Even when they're forced show them, it's only as half dead silhouettes.
> 
> Out of the entire thing, the only thing I enjoyed was hearing Butterfly. The cast singing it at the end, and it playing when Agumon and Gatomon evolved were the only things I can say I liked. When an anime's OP plays during the climax of the last episode, I will never not be hyped no matter how mediocre said climax is.
> 
> ...


or maybe your taste is just shit


----------



## Addy (May 5, 2018)

God said:


> Would've been so much better had that marysue bitch's Digivice exploded on her when her Digimon died so we never see any of the new characters ever again lol
> 
> I mean seriously, the last season of Xros Wars and Frontier's bullshit combined isn't as bad as this mess.


can you by any chance screencap the scene where 02 kids shadows appear?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (May 5, 2018)

Addy said:


> can you by any chance screencap the scene where 02 kids shadows appear?





They were all locked up and kept on life support after Alphamon raped them just so they wouldn't have any part in the show lmfao

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 5, 2018)

Addy said:


> how did  they justify it?
> 
> 
> or maybe your taste is just shit


They didnt . They didnt even bother to build on how Season 2 ending happened naturally


----------



## Addy (May 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> They didnt . They didnt even bother to build on how Season 2 ending happened naturally


so what happened in the end? i skimmed through the timeline so all i saw was a 2 second fight with a30 second evolution animation and tai talking to his future cumbucket 


God said:


> They were all locked up and kept on life support after Alphamon raped them just so they wouldn't have any part in the show lmfao



@Blu-ray the 02 kids played it smart not wanting any part of this shit so they went into a coma


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 5, 2018)

Addy said:


> so what happened in the end? i skimmed through the timeline so all i saw was a 2 second fight with a30 second evolution animation and tai talking to his future cumbucket
> 
> 
> @Blu-ray the 02 kids played it smart not wanting any part of this shit so they went into a coma


pretty much copy and paste season 2 end


----------



## Addy (May 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> pretty much copy and paste season 2 end


i havent watched that in like........ 20 years. enlighten me


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 5, 2018)

Addy said:


> i havent watched that in like........ 20 years. enlighten me


basically sora got a cut, Tai went into his profession due to the death of professor telling him to change the world ,  matt suddenly wanted to be an astronaut 

like it all happened out of nowhere.


----------



## Addy (May 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> basically sora got a cut, Tai went into his profession due to the death of professor telling him to change the world , matt suddenly wanted to be an astronaut
> 
> like it all happened out of nowhere.


couldn't they at least show us how 02 main dude........ davis?....... whatever his name was in US release became a noodle dude? that was honestly the best part of the ending


----------



## Xeogran (May 5, 2018)

I'm going to replay through Hacker's Memory to actually relieve a great Digimon story. Unlike this thing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 5, 2018)

Addy said:


> couldn't they at least show us how 02 main dude........ davis?....... whatever his name was in US release became a noodle dude? that was honestly the best part of the ending


nope they hate the season 2 mains 

only showed shadows and hints but they basically said fuck them


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 5, 2018)

Digimon Tri: A Digimon fanfic by a Digimon fangirl with a shitty OC character and shitty OC partner digimon made canon with all the shitty writing you can expect from an amateur. Holy shit these fuckers had the nerve to take three years and six movies to deliver one of the worst stories in the franchise. As awful as 02 and Hunters were at least they were over quickly by comparison.



Blu-ray said:


> Overall, Tri was a mistake. Even fucking Appmon managed to be decent.



Appmon is leagues better than anything Adventure has tried to do after Piedmon got taken out by HolyAngemon.


----------



## Addy (May 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> nope they hate the season 2 mains
> 
> only showed shadows and hints but they basically said fuck them


ouch 

so, its the same mentality SJWs write stories where they let their biases intervene with the story resulting in shit stories 

no wonder tri was shit. hell, there is even a self insert OC character trope who is in love with the MC........ oh and the rappy character trope 

see, that is the reason you didn't get your couples confirmed at the end. because the person who wrote this is a tumblr fanfic writer who only focuses on the characters they like instead of dealing with all the characters in a story 

how do you get rid of characters you dont like? "they went into a coma and not a single fuck was given"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (May 5, 2018)

there's this really sweet moment with yamato and gabumon
otherwise a 7/10 ending


----------



## Blu-ray (May 5, 2018)

Addy said:


> @Blu-ray the 02 kids played it smart not wanting any part of this shit so they went into a coma


When you think about it, it's actually a blessing for them. The excuse for them being absent was their figuring out Ygdrasil's plan. So not only were they spared this shit show, they inadvertently made them more competent than the actual cast. (Minus Koushirou. Poor fucker was the only one to ever get shit done in Tri.)



Vandal Savage said:


> Appmon is leagues better than anything Adventure has tried to do after Piedmon got taken out by HolyAngemon.


It had no business being half as decent as it was. When it was first announced and I heard the premise of _"Digimon, but with smartphone apps"_ I thought it was a forgone conclusion that it'd be utter crap. 

Hell, even it's nostalgia episode achieved what the entirety of Tri could not by being an actually good homage to OG Digimon.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 5, 2018)

Addy said:


> and i looking forward to your summary


Why me, specifically?

Maybe I'll watch it after I finish what I'm already watching, but if I'm going to see it I'd like to multitask.


----------



## Addy (May 5, 2018)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Why me, specifically?
> 
> Maybe I'll watch it after I finish what I'm already watching, but if I'm going to see it I'd like to multitask.



because no one esle is giving me a summary so far 

multitask writing a summery for me


----------



## Addy (May 5, 2018)

Blu-ray said:


> When you think about it, it's actually a blessing for them. The excuse for them being absent was their figuring out Ygdrasil's plan. So not only were they spared this shit show, they inadvertently made them more competent than the actual cast. (Minus Koushirou. Poor fucker was the only one to ever get shit done in Tri.)


man, so they were doing shit while the season 1 kids were doing nothing? 

what the fuck were the... uh the 2 kids who were with them (the angelmons characters)?


----------



## Blu-ray (May 5, 2018)

Addy said:


> man, so they were doing shit while the season 1 kids were doing nothing?


Nah they were doing something. They were angsting, going to highschool and living vapid lives.



> what the fuck were the... uh the 2 kids who were with them (the angelmons characters)?


They're originally with the adventure cast so the writers didn't want them associating with the 02 kiddies. Only explanation for them not knowing what the rest of the 02 cast knows and not being taken out along with the rest of them.


----------



## Addy (May 5, 2018)

Blu-ray said:


> Nah they were doing something. They were angsting, going to highschool and living vapid lives.


and hooters. dont forget hooters 



Blu-ray said:


> They're originally with the adventure cast so the writers didn't want them associating with the 02 kiddies. Only explanation for them not knowing what the rest of the 02 cast knows and not being taken out along with the rest of them.


fanfiction


----------



## luffy no haki (May 5, 2018)

lol there wasn´t even anything remotely close to Taixnewshitcharacter. She didn´t fall for him nor he for her, the small build up of past movies was just another lie to troll shippers

I insist that animating one of the games probly woulda been better and is the best option in the future for this tbh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## quicksilver (May 6, 2018)

What should have been a 50-episode season with independent, but connected, stories was really let down by the movie format.

Seems as though they just wanted to cash in on the Adventure cast one last time.


----------



## Kuzehiko (May 7, 2018)

BnM is somewhat better than the other OVAs but Tri as a wole is still utter trash. 
When I thought we were done with Tri they just confirm a new sequel series, really?


----------



## luffy no haki (May 7, 2018)

New sequel series wth?


----------



## Kuzehiko (May 7, 2018)

Apparently:


*Spoiler*: __ 





''"The Adventure will evolve again-
New Project begins!!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Addy (May 7, 2018)

Kuzehiko said:


> Apparently:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



more 01 kids. no more 02............. then again, i saw tri 

i will watch this to see @Blu-ray getting mad


----------



## Kishido (May 7, 2018)

So do we see the 02 kids or not?


----------



## Kuzehiko (May 7, 2018)

Addy said:


> more 01 kids. no more 02............. then again, i saw tri
> 
> i will watch this to see @Blu-ray getting mad


Imagine if they make a sequel but the ones to disappear are the 01 kids this time while the 02 cast are the protagonists.



Kishido said:


> So do we see the 02 kids or not?


Only their silhouettes for a few seconds.


----------



## Addy (May 7, 2018)

Kuzehiko said:


> Imagine if they make a sequel but the ones to disappear are the 01 kids this time while the 02 cast are the protagonists.


the good old "lets swtich them" writing which is the laziest shit ever. 

after seeing tri and how lazy that shit is, yeah, i agree that this could happen


----------



## luffy no haki (May 7, 2018)

Kuzehiko said:


> Imagine if they make a sequel but the ones to disappear are the 01 kids this time while the 02 cast are the protagonists.



I can bet they could make it even worse than Tri. The characters are worse to begin with.

We need a new series with a different Veemon. The one from 02 aside veemon has a ton of potential within the universe. He needs justice.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (May 7, 2018)

Yeah even just slightly changing the V-Tamer manga and making it more commercially profitable (e.g. more partners, more forms) would be far better than another garbo Adventure sequel


----------



## Kuzehiko (May 7, 2018)

luffy no haki said:


> I can bet they could make it even worse than Tri. The characters are worse to begin with.
> 
> We need a new series with a different Veemon. The one from 02 aside veemon has a ton of potential within the universe. He needs justice.


You mean 02 kids are worse than 01 kids?

Daisuke and Ken are decent characters but Iori and Miyako are garbage. Their personalities are just a failed rip off from 01 kids. As long as Iori and Miyako remain in the 02 cast a possible sequel will be trash.

Instead of making a Tri sequel they would animate any of the games.. Cyber Sleuth or ReDigitize.. hell even Adventure V-Tamer would be a great adaption. Adventure is nostalgia and nostalgia gives you easy money.


----------



## Kuzehiko (May 7, 2018)

God said:


> Yeah even just slightly changing the V-Tamer manga and making it more commercially profitable (e.g. more partners, more forms) would be far better than another garbo Adventure sequel


This!
Adventure V-Tamer is an excellent story but it isn't nostalgia so I doubt they're adapting it. A new Tri sequel would be better if it were a weekly anime series and not a six-part series that comes out every six months.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 9, 2018)

glad that I didnt watch this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 9, 2018)

Well this whole anime certainly was a shitfest and further convinced me of Pokemon forever being >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Digimon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 9, 2018)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Well this whole anime certainly was a shitfest and further convinced me of Pokemon forever being >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Digimon


loooool 

pokemon was shitfest after it kept being nothing more than a cash grab


----------



## Kuzehiko (May 9, 2018)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Well this whole anime certainly was a shitfest and further convinced me of Pokemon forever being >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Digimon


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 9, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> loooool
> 
> pokemon was shitfest after it kept being nothing more than a cash grab


Digimon began as a shitfest and became a much larger one. Nowadays dumpsterfire would be a kind way of describing it.

Pokemon has always been a varying level of good depending on the game, anime series, and so on. Aside from maybe some aspects of the anime and spinoffs it's never been bad.

Are you really defending this dumpsterfire of a series on this thread of all places? 

Tri was like a 2-3/10 or so. And 01 the only other Digimon series I've watched was maybe a strong 5.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 9, 2018)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Digimon began as a shitfest and became a much larger one. Nowadays dumpsterfire would be a kind way of describing it.
> 
> Pokemon has always been a varying level of good depending on the game, anime series, and so on. Aside from maybe some aspects of the anime and spinoffs it's never been bad.
> 
> Are you really defending this dumpsterfire of a series on this thread of all places?



no but to treat pokemon like it is isn't garbage as well since all it has become is one giant commercial is asinine


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 9, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> no but to treat pokemon like it is isn't garbage as well since all it has become is one giant commercial is asinine


Becoming commercially successful (in fact it's the most commercially successful franchise in the world) doesn't make it bad.

What do you think is its actual problem? Name something legitimate.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 9, 2018)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Becoming commercially successful (in fact it's the most commercially successful franchise in the world) doesn't make it bad.
> 
> What do you think is its actual problem? Name something legitimate.


riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.......... by selling the product over and over and over and over and over again so the addicted players can keep purchasing them over and over and over. 

It's a legit business tactic but doesn't make it good.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 9, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.......... by selling the product over and over and over and over and over again so the addicted players can keep purchasing them over and over and over.
> 
> It's a legit business tactic but doesn't make it good.


The system is one that works. Plenty of other series do similar things all of the time. Pokemon adds more, mixes up the story (to a degree), and creates new ideas (while unfortunately dropping some other ones).

Complaining that it's the same game is silly unless you're talking about alternative versions. It's not. You really think Johto games from Gen 2 are the same as XY or something?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 9, 2018)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> The system is one that works. Plenty of other series do similar things all of the time. Pokemon adds more, mixes up the story (to a degree), and creates new ideas (while unfortunately dropping some other ones).
> 
> Complaining that it's the same game is silly unless you're talking about alternative versions. It's not. You really think Johto games from Gen 2 are the same as XY or something?



the concept is the same though plus you define sales as success when Digimon has had way better stories to tell than Pokemon.

Also why are Pokemon fans so adamant about shitting on Digimon?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 9, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> the concept is the same though plus you define sales as success when Digimon has had way better stories to tell than Pokemon.
> 
> Also why are Pokemon fans so adamant about shitting on Digimon?


Better stories? From what I've heard 01 is supposed to the best or second best in the franchise and it was pretty mediocre. Unless Tamers is SO much better that's pretty untrue. The average Pokemon Special arc kind of shits on 01 or Tri and honestly I'd take the stories in most games over them as well.

I'm shitting on Digimon because it deserves it from what I've seen rather than the whole "I like Pokemon so this must suck" thing. I'm aware that it has some good concepts,ideas and designs and such but it doesn't make anywhere close to the best use of those things.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Toph (May 9, 2018)

If we were to compare anime characters with Digimon

Then basically Digimon is the Gohan of Monster raising series

And Pokemon is the Goku of Monster raising series

Tri was the series' last breath of relevance and then people stopped caring about it anymore almost immediately

The only show that did Pokemon better than Pokemon was probably Medabots


----------



## Addy (May 9, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Also why are Pokemon fans so adamant about shitting on Digimon?


because tri is shit and should be shat on... cause its shit

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 9, 2018)

Addy said:


> because tri is shit and should be shat on... cause its shit


he's shitting on the whole series though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Addy (May 9, 2018)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> From what I've heard 01 is supposed to the best or second best in the franchise and it was pretty mediocre.


i like 02 more


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 9, 2018)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Better stories? From what I've heard 01 is supposed to the best or second best in the franchise and it was pretty mediocre. Unless Tamers is SO much better that's pretty untrue. The average Pokemon Special arc kind of shits on 01 or Tri and honestly I'd take the stories in most games over them as well.
> 
> I'm shitting on Digimon because it deserves it from what I've seen rather than the whole "I like Pokemon so this must suck" thing. I'm aware that it has some good concepts,ideas and designs and such but it doesn't make anywhere close to the best use of those things.


I'll admit that it does fail at times to work with the ideas it does have

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Addy (May 9, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> he's shitting on the whole series though


meh, pokemon and digimon are shit so whatever man

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (May 9, 2018)

Tamers still remains the best season so far.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (May 9, 2018)

tri was 1-2/10 easily and made that garbage Entei movie of Pokemon's look good. Basically the YGO Arc-V of the Digimon series.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 9, 2018)

God said:


> tri was 1-2/10 easily and made that garbage Entei movie of Pokemon's look good. Basically the YGO Arc-V of the Digimon series.


Movie 3 and most of Arc-V are good though


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (May 9, 2018)

YGO >>> Digimon so Arc-V >>> Tri

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 9, 2018)

I am excited for the final installment of this series, but, after this, I will be finished with _Digmon;_ it has been great following the franchise for so many years, but I am losing interest in it, so I will not watch any new _Digimon_ series.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 11, 2018)

there might be more Digimon Tri type of stuff in the future


----------



## Kuzehiko (May 11, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> there might be more Digimon Tri type of stuff in the future


Shit no please.
No more garbage please.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Addy (May 14, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am excited for the final installment of this series, but, after this, I will be finished with _Digmon;_ it has been great following the franchise for so many years, but I am losing interest in it, so I will not watch any new _Digimon_ series.


wait, there is still digimon shows?


----------



## Karma (May 14, 2018)

So I heard about Tri like 3-4 years ago then proceded to forget about it.

Any one wanna tell me why its shit before I marathon the movies?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (May 14, 2018)

Boring slice of life episodes spanning like 60% of the episode count, garbage foreshadowing that just leads to more questions, blatant new character fapping and every manner of bad storytelling possible.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 14, 2018)

Also, whatever happened to all the kids in the world getting a digimon? They didnt retcon the epilogue but they did with the very last part of the series?

They probably just forgot about that crap


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 14, 2018)

Has the final episode premiered yet? If not, when will it?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 24, 2018)

I have been so busy that I have not yet seen the entire final film, but I have seen the first two episodes, and we _finally_ learned what happened to the four new chosen children from _Adventure 02!_ They were abducted and put into cryogenic stasis because they learned Yggdrasil's plan, but that was clearly a very flimsy explanation, as I believe that the real reason is due to the unpopularity of that season.

What happened to Gennai? Why did he suddenly turn evil and insane for no apparent reason?

Why has no one else commented in this thread, recently?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 7, 2018)

I am now watching the final episode, and why did Angewomon evolve into Holydramon and not Ophanimon? She evovled into Ophanimon earlier, and I am certain that most viewers would prefer Ophanimon over Holydramon.

When Tailmon was separated fromk Ordinemon, how did Ordinemon remain in that form, considering that she was a fusion of Tailmon and Meicoomon?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 8, 2018)

I finished the final episode, and I was glad that Daisuke, Miyako, Iori, and Ken did not die, but they never contributed to the story or even appeared; why did the writers do that?

It was very tragic that Meicoomon died, but I am glad that Meiko was not permanently traumatized by it.

Gennai escaped, never was punished, and was completely forgotten by the others; why did he turn evil for no reason, at all? Why would the writers leave that unresolved, except for potential future installments? And what happened to Hackmon? He also disappeared with no explanation.

Also, I am very displeased that none of the Chosen Children became official couples, since this would have been the perfect time for that to occur; will the writers ever make any couples official, or do they not wish to anger fans of couples that do not become reality?

Overall, this series was enjoyable, but I am not certain that it was necessary, and I will not watch it, again; I am now finished with the _Digimon_ franchise, and I will not follow any further installments of it, except in the rare chance that there is another continuation of the _Adventure_ storyline.


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 12, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I finished the final episode, and I was glad that Daisuke, Miyako, Iori, and Ken did not die, but they never contributed to the story or even appeared; why did the writers do that?
> 
> It was very tragic that Meicoomon died, but I am glad that Meiko was not permanently traumatized by it.
> 
> ...



I just finished watching it myself, and I feel the same. It was nice seeing the _Adventure_ kids again, but it was basically a nostalgia-trip and nothing has been added to their story.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 12, 2018)

zeroantizero said:


> I just finished watching it myself, and I feel the same. It was nice seeing the _Adventure_ kids again, but it was basically a nostalgia-trip and nothing has been added to their story.



The real mystery now is whether or not this series retcons the finale of _Adventure 02,_ since I know that many fans disliked it.


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 14, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> The real mystery now is whether or not this series retcons the finale of _Adventure 02,_ since I know that many fans disliked it.



I recall reading somewhere that it would neither confirm or deny the 02 finale. So unless there's another _Adventure _project in the pipeline, I guess it's left up to interpretation. But I doubt they'll ever explicitly confirm it for fear of another uproar.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 14, 2018)

zeroantizero said:


> I recall reading somewhere that it would neither confirm or deny the 02 finale. So unless there's another _Adventure _project in the pipeline, I guess it's left up to interpretation. But I doubt they'll ever explicitly confirm it for fear of another uproar.



Is that why Takeru and Hikari are still not yet officially a couple, despite nearly all the fans wishing for them to be?


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 15, 2018)

It would be my guess. The epilogue is vague enough to be interpreted as them being together. But they can't make it explicit without opening the Pandora's Box that is Sora/Taichi/Yamato...


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 15, 2018)

zeroantizero said:


> It would be my guess. The epilogue is vague enough to be interpreted as them being together. But they can't make it explicit without opening the Pandora's Box that is Sora/Taichi/Yamato...



I do not understand; Takeru and Hikari are a perfect match, and there are no other contenders for their affections (Daisuke has no chance, as far as I am concerned).

As for Taichi/Sora/Yamato, the original series was, in my mind, very clearly hinting at romance between Taichi and Sora, so I am not certain where the idea of romance between Sora and Yamato originated (unless it is the equivalent of people who supported the idea of Zuko and Katara in _Avatar: the Last Airbender_ as a couple).


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jul 15, 2018)

The director confirmed Yamato was always meant to end up with Sora I think.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 15, 2018)

God said:


> The director confirmed Yamato was always meant to end up with Sora I think.



If that is the case, why did the original series so strongly hint at Taichi/Sora?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jul 15, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> If that is the case, why did the original series so strongly hint at Taichi/Sora?



Red herring or writers being lame


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 15, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I do not understand; Takeru and Hikari are a perfect match, and there are no other contenders for their affections (Daisuke has no chance, as far as I am concerned).
> 
> As for Taichi/Sora/Yamato, the original series was, in my mind, very clearly hinting at romance between Taichi and Sora, so I am not certain where the idea of romance between Sora and Yamato originated (unless it is the equivalent of people who supported the idea of Zuko and Katara in _Avatar: the Last Airbender_ as a couple).



Agreed. As a viewer, I was convinced too, despite what the director may have intended. But the epilogue exists, and I don't think they want to restart the war by changing the epilogue. And I think that it can be inferred that Takeru and Hikari are together, so there's that.



God said:


> The director confirmed Yamato was always meant to end up with Sora I think.



If the director wanted that to be the case, he should have done better showing it.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jul 15, 2018)

02 in general was a dumpster fire and Tri was hands down in my list of top 10 worst sequels I've ever seen soooo


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 15, 2018)

zeroantizero said:


> Agreed. As a viewer, I was convinced too, despite what the director may have intended. But the epilogue exists, and I don't think they want to restart the war by changing the epilogue. And I think that it can be inferred that Takeru and Hikari are together, so there's that.



Kubo and Kishimoto were not afraid to make certain couples official, despite surely knowing that some readers would be angry, and the same is true for the writers of _Avatar: the Last Airbender,_ as well, so I wonder why the writers of this series are not doing the same.


----------



## Addy (Jul 17, 2018)

shipping in digimon. this is the same series that wanted to make tai fuck his little sister 

dont you compare that retarded shit to naruto/bleach


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 17, 2018)

Addy said:


> shipping in digimon. this is the same series that wanted to make tai fuck his little sister



When has that ever happened, outside of fanart and fan-fiction?


----------



## Addy (Jul 17, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> When has that ever happened, outside of fanart and fan-fiction?


yup, thattis canon. the director or writwr i think confirmco thaf earlier this year


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 19, 2018)

Addy said:


> yup, thattis canon. the director or writwr i think confirmco thaf earlier this year



Normally, I am not bothered by such relationships between siblings, but there is too great of an age difference between Taichi and Hikari for me to be comfortable with that.


----------



## Addy (Jul 20, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Normally, I am not bothered by such relationship between siblings, but there is too great of an age difference between Taichi and Hikari for me to be comfortable with that.


----------



## Toph (Jul 21, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> When has that ever happened, outside of fanart and fan-fiction?


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 29, 2018)

New Digimon Adventure Tri sequel confirmed!
As of now it is confirmed it will be a theatrical movie and whether or not will they be split into several OVAs like Digimon Adventure Tri is yet to be revealed. Its current tentative title is Theater Version Digimon Adventure. Taichi and Yamato will be 22 years old in the new sequel.



Credits to With the Will.


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 29, 2018)

Those character designs are seriously awful...

But I'll still see it.


----------



## Kishido (Jul 30, 2018)

Will they finally reveal that they killed off the 02 kids off screen?


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 30, 2018)

Whatcha sayi g? They were comatose and saved by the end...unless you mean a new attack


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 30, 2018)

Kishido said:


> Will they finally reveal that they killed off the 02 kids off screen?


They are alive.
02 Epilogue is still canon.


----------



## Kishido (Jul 30, 2018)

Kuzehiko said:


> They are alive.
> 02 Epilogue is still canon.



You know it was a sarcastic post because of their piss poor handling in Tri?

And I wouldn’t be surprised if they won’t be in again 

They are just afraid that ImperialDramon would steal the show


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 30, 2018)

Kishido said:


> You know it was a sarcastic post because of their piss poor handling in Tri?
> 
> And I wouldn’t be surprised if they won’t be in again
> 
> They are just afraid that ImperialDramon would steal the show


Yeah, I know but I still wanted to remark that.

I highly doubt they will be included again. They may get minor roles but that's it. 02 kids give no money unlike 01 kids. I personally do not want to see them. 

Imperialdramon is not even a popular Digimon compared to any of the 01 ones or Omegamon itself.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 30, 2018)

Why can they not simply let this series end? Why must they keep continuing it for the sake of profit?


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 30, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why can they not simply let this series end? Why must they keep continuing it for the sake of profit?



Precisely because as crappy as it is, it keeps leaving profit. That's why.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 30, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why can they not simply let this series end? Why must they keep continuing it for the sake of profit?


Because it makes money.
Simple as that.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 30, 2018)

luffy no haki said:


> Precisely because as crappy as it is, it keeps leaving profit. That's why.





Kuzehiko said:


> Because it makes money.
> Simple as that.



That is very sad to hear, but that is also clearly why _Dragon Ball_ is still continuing, an also the case with _Alien_ and _Terminator;_ all of those franchises (or at least the latter two) degraded some time ago, and are now hollow shells of their former selves, so I really wish that their owners would allow them to die with what dignity they have remaining.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 31, 2018)

this makes me sad, but - like a rube - i'll probably still watch it anyway. nostalgia is too strong, and i don't like leaving storylines unfinished even when said stories are terrible


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 31, 2018)

Atlantic Storm said:


> this makes me sad, but - like a rube - i'll probably still watch it anyway. nostalgia is too strong, and i don't like leaving storylines unfinished even when said stories are terrible



I, on the other hand, am very uncertain if I shall watch this, because I have already dedicated a significant portion of my time to this franchise, and I am no longer as excited about it as I was in the past.

Also, how likely is it that the original series may be reissued on home video in North America, uncensored and with the original Japanese audio? I would like to own it, as it is one of the few Japanese animated series that I have seen that is worth watching multiple times, but I refuse to spend any money on it unless it is the original Japanese version, as the English dub was a mockery of the original (although not nearly as horrible as the English dubs of _Yu-Gi-Oh_ and _One Piece)._


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 31, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I, on the other hand, am very uncertain if I shall watch this, because I have already dedicated a significant portion of my time to this franchise, and I am no longer as excited about it as I was in the past.
> 
> Also, how likely is it that the original series may be reissued on home video in North America, uncensored and with the original Japanese audio? I would like to own it, as it is one of the few Japanese animated series that I have seen that is worth watching multiple times, but I refuse to spend any money on it unless it is the original Japanese version, as the English dub was a mockery of the original (although not nearly as horrible as the English dubs of _Yu-Gi-Oh_ and _One Piece)._


If it hasn't already been released, I think it's quite unlikely. The series came out a very long time ago, and even if Toei have demonstrated interest in reusing the same canon, that's only insofar as progressing it with new cash cow stories.


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 1, 2018)

A sequel, huh? Well after Tri, can't say I am that optimistic about it but I kind of like seeing the Digidestined as adults.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 1, 2018)

Atlantic Storm said:


> If it hasn't already been released, I think it's quite unlikely. The series came out a very long time ago, and even if Toei have demonstrated interest in reusing the same canon, that's only insofar as progressing it with new cash cow stories.



That is very sad, indeed.


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 2, 2018)

I don't begrudge Toei for attempting to continue the Adventute franchise (although it might be said that it proves that Digimon itself is only running on nostalgia), but I do begrudge them just not giving it the resources it deserves. For example, I think Tri would have worked better as a TV series.

In a way, it also makes me happy. If they go the same route as Disney went with Star Wars, and eviscerate canon, I can live in an imagined world where my own biases are canon, and no one can prove me wrong.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Aug 3, 2018)

Digimon Adventure Quad is a thing huh? Well I know if the first movie sucks I won't watch the rest of it.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 5, 2018)

Yo their adult look is nice 

Not like tri trash


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 5, 2018)

More like Generic Anime Character #50,871.

Seriously, if that wasn't posted in a Digimon thread, I wouldn't have made the connection.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Aug 5, 2018)

Does anyone seriously expect this to be good?


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 5, 2018)

God said:


> Does anyone seriously expect this to be good?


No. 

I am sure they will bring Diaboromon back as the antagonist of the movie and it plain sucks.


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 5, 2018)

After Tri doubts anyone thinks it is going to be good. But you never know.


----------



## Toph (Aug 5, 2018)

God said:


> Does anyone seriously expect this to be good?



No, and it's most definitely going to suck as much ass as Tri. I'll still watch the movie, but if it's going to be terrible, then I won't bother with the rest of it. I was really hoping the next Digimon project was going to be a new Tamers OVA, Special or whatever instead of Adventure pandering, based on the recently released CD drama. Chiaki J. Konaka himself was even offered to work in a Tamers sequel, but Toei said they were busy with other projects.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 5, 2018)

At least they won't mess the other Digimon franchises if you think about it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 7, 2018)

this is the newly announced movie, right ?


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 7, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> this is the newly announced movie, right ?



Yes.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## Kuzehiko (Dec 20, 2018)

New character designs for the upcoming 20th anniversary Digimon Adventure movie.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 20, 2018)

Better than tri.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 21, 2018)

02 kids shafted again?


----------



## Kuzehiko (Dec 21, 2018)

God said:


> 02 kids shafted again?


Its a classic move at this point tbh.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 23, 2018)

Good, bury them deep under Kappa


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 23, 2018)

I'd rather they abort this gayass attempt at a cash grab


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 27, 2019)

Digimon Adventure 02 kids' design for The Last Evolution Kizuna! They'll finally show up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kingjr9000 (Jul 27, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


> Digimon Adventure 02 kids' design for The Last Evolution Kizuna! They'll finally show up.


I saw them on IG, but I thought they were fake.  This is awesome!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 27, 2019)

02 gang

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 27, 2019)

kingjr9000 said:


> I saw them on IG, but I thought they were fake.  This is awesome!


Everyone thought they were fake till it popped up on the official website of the movie. This is really great! I missed and wanted to see them so badly.




Shiba D. Inu said:


> 02 gang


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 27, 2019)

02 Kids


She looking hot tho.


----------



## Blu-ray (Jul 27, 2019)

Didn't even know this was gonna be thing. Dunno if it's just me, but Ken looks completely unrecognizable in that artstyle. Good for them for not being shafted silhouettes this time around.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 27, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


> Digimon Adventure 02 kids' design for The Last Evolution Kizuna! They'll finally show up.


damn, daisuke got downgraded hard

my man isn't even wearing goggles anymore


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 27, 2019)

Atlantic Storm said:


> damn, daisuke got downgraded hard
> 
> my man isn't even wearing goggles anymore


That's what happens when you want to open your own noodle carts all over the world.


----------



## Keishin (Jul 29, 2019)

Hopefully this will be good unlike Tri anniversary celeb


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jul 29, 2019)

02 kids will just be background characters for sure. Hope they at least explain that Imperialdramon from Tri was fake so it's slightly less stupid that the 01 kids were celebrating when they killed him.


----------



## Toph (Jul 29, 2019)

Break Up and Beat Hit! >>> Brave Heart

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2019)

aww man I was hoping it was only gonna be Tai and Agumon in this movie

I don't care about anyone in 02  and the 01 characters wanted to stop fighting


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 29, 2019)

Hopefully, just hopefully we will finally see the tv series canon Victory Greymon, highly doubt it but still.


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 30, 2019)

So they still exist, huh? Thought they were erased from continuity or something 
Not like they'll get to do anything anyway.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jul 30, 2019)

They're not gonna amount to jack shit in the movie so they may as well still be erased

I'd prefer they at least take down some jobbers, but even that's prolly wishful thinking tbh


----------



## Rivayir (Jul 30, 2019)

Every female except Hikari looked like they already hit the wall and they're not even in their 30's.

It's probably the bland clothes, conservative hairstyles and the changed head / face structures. Hikari even has the grandma on vacation outfit going. They definitely need Kubo Tite to design the clothes for the characters.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 30, 2019)

if theres _one_ area where Pokemon is infinitely ahead of Digimon its waifus


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jul 30, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> if theres _one_ area where Pokemon is infinitely ahead of Digimon its waifus



Most Pokegirls are 10 to 14 tho u p*d*p****


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 30, 2019)

Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld said:


> Most Pokegirls are 10 to 14 tho u p*d*p****


if you only notice the 10-14 y.o. ones and not the rest, then I have bad news for you


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jul 30, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> if you only notice the 10-14 y.o. ones and not the rest, then I have bad news for you





The 10-14 year olds are the main characters, so they stand out to me more. Plus it's hard to tell older teens from adults in Sugimori's art style anyway


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 31, 2019)

02 kids being present at least gives us a tiny inkling of hope that this won't be the same 0/10 tier trainwreck that Tri was (since Toei seem to at least have learned their lesson that excluding them last time was a mistake)


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 1, 2019)

My boi looking good


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 1, 2019)

Better than Tri already. Ken still looks weird to me though.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Nov 1, 2019)

Better than tri is less of a feat than winning the special olympics. The animation however appears to be way better than Tri (which honestly looked like the average Toei TV series), so it has that going for it at least.


----------



## Aeternus (Nov 1, 2019)

And they actually still exist lol At least they get to talk a bit this this time even though I doubt they'll get to do much.


----------



## Addy (Nov 1, 2019)

Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld said:


> 02 kids being present at least gives us a tiny inkling of hope that this won't be the same 0/10 tier trainwreck that Tri was (since Toei seem to at least have learned their lesson that excluding them last time was a mistake)


please dont drag 02 kids into this. they will make them into rapists and create some new character no one gives a fuck about. and cringy hotspring/highschool humor.... please no


----------



## Addy (Nov 1, 2019)

Atlantic Storm said:


> damn, daisuke got downgraded hard
> 
> my man isn't even wearing goggles anymore


did you not see the trailer? his shirt.

USA friend! USA!


----------



## Trojan (Nov 2, 2019)

So, when it that getting released? 
it is a series of movies, anime, ova or what? I saw a trailer randomly showing up in YT. 
and stalked @Blu-ray here, I guess it was a nice coincidence lol


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 2, 2019)

Addy said:


> did you not see the trailer? his shirt.
> 
> USA friend! USA!


i suppose the only way daisuke could get more obnoxious is if he turned into a yank


----------



## Addy (Nov 2, 2019)

Hussain said:


> So, when it that getting released?
> it is a series of movies, anime, ova or what? I saw a trailer randomly showing up in YT.
> and stalked @Blu-ray here, I guess it was a nice coincidence lol


febuary 2020 i think



Atlantic Storm said:


> i suppose the only way daisuke could get more obnoxious is if he turned into a yank


hey man, give me daisuke lusting over whateverhername was over "tai's emo shit"


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 19, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keishin (Dec 19, 2019)

Lets see how much this does in box office


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 19, 2019)

welll just the trailer alone seems better than the entire tri series. Won´t expect anything of course.


----------



## Keishin (Dec 19, 2019)

they tryna promote the game lets be real


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 17, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 17, 2020)

the original digiCHAD returns

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 17, 2020)

Wtf lol.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 17, 2020)

Give us Tamers2 already.

These guys are already Game Freak gen1 dick sucking level.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 17, 2020)

agumon = charizard


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 17, 2020)

So they make all these shows that take place in the future only to go back in the past again? And a fifth grader? How old was he in the original?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 17, 2020)

Im not sure if its 'midquel' or an actual reboot


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 17, 2020)

That's what I'm curious about as well.


----------



## Addy (Jan 17, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


----------



## Addy (Jan 17, 2020)

Aeternus said:


> So they make all these shows that take place in the future only to go back in the past again? And a fifth grader? How old was he in the original?


i thought he was 12


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 17, 2020)

Addy said:


> i thought he was 12


Really? I just can't remember their age there at all.


----------



## Addy (Jan 17, 2020)

Aeternus said:


> Really? I just can't remember their age there at all.


niether do i but that is the impression i got when i was young


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 17, 2020)

Tai, Matt, Sora were 5th graders

Izzi and Mimi 4th graders

Joe 6th grader

TK and Kari 2nd graders


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 17, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Im not sure if its 'midquel' or an actual reboot


It must be a reboot. A midquel of them solving problems in the real world wouldn't fit into the Digimon Adventure timeline when they're 11 years old.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 17, 2020)

If its a reboot then Matt x Sora will have never happened.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 17, 2020)

I'm fine with a reboot. As long as it's good and not cheesy then they can do whatever they want.


----------



## Addy (Jan 17, 2020)

Kuzehiko said:


> If its a reboot then Matt x Sora will have never happened.





Utopia Realm said:


> I'm fine with a reboot. As long as it's good and not cheesy then they can do whatever they want.


just give me a small movie focused on the series 2 protags already


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 17, 2020)

Do you guys think if reboot, they'll change anything from the original and if so, would you prefer GuardiAngemon show up instead of Magna against Piedmont?

Would be dope.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 17, 2020)

Addy said:


> just give me a small movie focused on the series 2 protags already


02 kids don't sell.
I think they made it clear enough by almost killing them in Tri.


----------



## Addy (Jan 17, 2020)

Kuzehiko said:


> 02 kids don't sell.
> I think they made it clear enough by almost killing them in Tri.


thanks i hope you get aids... digimon aids


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 17, 2020)

i still love 02 <3


----------



## Addy (Jan 17, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> i still love 02 <3


i hope you get a million dollars


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 17, 2020)

Addy said:


> thanks i hope the writers get aids... digimon aids


Corrected it for yourself.


----------



## Addy (Jan 17, 2020)

Kuzehiko said:


> Corrected it for yourself.


ok, i dont want you to get digimon aids anymore


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 17, 2020)

I´m still truly dumbfounded that there are people who actually liked 02 kids or the series at all.


----------



## Addy (Jan 17, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> I´m still truly dumbfounded that there are people who actually liked 02 kids or the series at all.


i do and @Blu-ray too 


also, 02 might be shit but it is still better than tri that focused on 01 kids


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 17, 2020)

Addy said:


> i do and @Blu-ray too
> 
> 
> also, 02 might be shit but it is still better than tri that focused on 01 kids


 That´s why I´m surprised, we got 2 people who actually like that thing.

tbf with how horrendous tri was written with any cast of any digimon series it would have been utter garbage. And being better than tri shouldn´t be praise worthy btw.


----------



## Addy (Jan 17, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> That´s why I´m surprised, we got 2 people who actually like that thing.
> 
> tbf with how horrendous tri was written with any cast of any digimon series it would have been utter garbage. And being better than tri shouldn´t be praise worthy btw.


it is praise worthy considering they pretty much killed 02 kids at the start thinking tri is above 02..... oh how wrong there were


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 17, 2020)

Addy said:


> it is praise worthy considering they pretty much killed 02 kids at the start thinking tri is above 02..... oh how wrong there were



I doubt that´s the reason they killed them off I mean, having them around wouldn´t have influenced in the slightest if they were still gonna focus on the annoying wench and her shitty cat.


----------



## Addy (Jan 17, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> I doubt that´s the reason they killed them off I mean, having them around wouldn´t have influenced in the slightest if they were still gonna focus on the annoying wench and her shitty cat.


true but they were still not part of that shitty series l


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 17, 2020)

Addy said:


> true but they were still not part of that shitty series l


Technically they are, the shadow of their bodies were shown and it was acknowledged  by Taichi´s teacher that they were missing at some point so, even if their faces don´t appear they are part of the shittiness. 

Just accept that they are trash, no one will judge you for liking it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 17, 2020)

Davis/Daisuke was cool when i was a kid


----------



## Addy (Jan 18, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> Technically they are, the shadow of their bodies were shown and it was acknowledged  by Taichi´s teacher that they were missing at some point so, even if their faces don´t appear they are part of the shittiness.
> 
> Just accept that they are trash, no one will judge you for liking it.


all that means is tri is only worth their shadows


----------



## Addy (Jan 18, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Davis/Daisuke was cool when i was a kid


homie!


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 18, 2020)

Digimon Adventure Ψ poster.
Looks like the digidestined's outfits have been redesigned. Their digivice have been sightly redesigned too. According to WtW the series is taking placen in a modern 2020 so it is indeed a reboot.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 18, 2020)

Adventure but with smartphones and iPads

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 18, 2020)

Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld said:


> these ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are seriously sucking some adventure dick


We need more Adventure merchandising. 

Keep feeding our nostalgia boners. 	

Adventure 4 ever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 18, 2020)

Also, that means Matt x Sora isn't canon anymore.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 18, 2020)

The worst thing of that ,i totally watch it even with my dislike for dicksucking a specific part of the franchise


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 18, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> The worst thing of that ,i totally watch it even with my dislike for dicksucking a specific part of the franchise


This makes you a true fan of Digimon.


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 18, 2020)

A reboot, huh? Don't know how I feel about this tbh. Plus since TOEI will be doing the animation, it will probably look worse than the original...


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 18, 2020)

Credits to WtW forums.




> "Digimon Adventure:"
> The tale of a new Digimon with a complete fresh story!
> Tag line: "Taichi and friends face the threat of digital crisis!!"
> Broadcasting every Sunday at 9AM on Fuji TV beginning April 2020!!
> The 1999 broadcast of "Digimon Adventure" is reborn as a completely new story set in 2020! We have information on the story and characters, as well as an interview with the producer and screenplay writer!





> An adventure of the unknown takes place in 2020!
> STORY: It's the year 2020. Computer networks have become an irreplaceable component for human lifestyles. However, what humans don't know is that on the other side of the network lives an endless world, the Digital World, and the Digimon who live there...
> Large-scale network malfunctions occur in the capital city area. Streetlights blink erratically, big screen advertisements are filled with garbled text. The news reports it as cyber terrorism.
> The main character is fifth grader Taichi Yagami, who lives in a high-rise apartment building in the Tokyo suburbs. He has stayed at home alone in order to prepare for his summer camp at the end of the week, but his mother and younger sister Hikari who have gone out to Shibuya are trapped inside a moving train that can't be braked. Taichi hurries to Shibuya to save his mom and sister, but the moment he heads to the train station platform... Something strange happens and Taichi finds himself in the Digital World!
> The children meet their Digimon partners and face an unknown "adventure"...!



Details on the new Taichi and Agumon.


> The passionate young boy who takes action, TAICHI YAGAMI: A fifth grader who lives in the Tokyo suburbs! He has a strong sense of justice, and will always run to help when his family and friends are in danger!
> His speech line: "Let's go! We're the only ones who can stop them!"
> The "Digimon" waiting for Taichi, AGUMON: A monster shaped like a dinosaur who meets Taichi Yagami when he wanders into his world.
> His speech line: "I finally meet you, Taichi!"



Interview with the producer and writer:


> 1. What points should we pay attention to in the new visual poster?
> Sakurada: There's the new Digivice that Taichi is holding, as well as the starring characters whose designs have changed a bit. In the background, the bottom part of it is the real world, while the upper part is the Digital World.
> 
> 2. What kind of story is it?
> ...


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 18, 2020)

Nice info. though wanted some stuff on those cards too, Wargreymon one looks beast.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jan 18, 2020)

There is potential in this...

Not many would admit this cause of nostalgia but the original Adventure 99 was shit. Terrible writing... Nearly every villain was defeated with an asspull and could have killed those kids 100s of times. Plus the basic af plot. If this gets half the effort that tamers or applimonsters had then this could be amazing.


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 19, 2020)

Well at least it doesn't sound terrible.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 19, 2020)

I feel hope

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 19, 2020)

I bet even if this gets a second season, it won't have the 02 kids lmao


----------



## Son Of Man (Jan 21, 2020)

My childhood is back


----------



## Son Of Man (Jan 21, 2020)

Bro I just read the synopsis holy shit they're trying to make it good wtf thank you!
*edit
So that's the new digivice huh looks similar to the old one but more simple? I wonder if they'll mess with the digivolutions as well.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 1, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ValeriaVolkihar (Feb 1, 2020)

are they still going with soraxyamato


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Feb 2, 2020)

ValeriaVolkihar said:


> are they still going with soraxyamato



Nothing short of retconning it through the reboot will get rid of that pairing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Feb 2, 2020)

ValeriaVolkihar said:


> are they still going with soraxyamato


for some reason they're REALLY dodging any pairings regarding Sora x Anyone right now 

Though they're still pushing the Mimi X Izzy crap like, just cut that shit out already


----------



## ValeriaVolkihar (Feb 2, 2020)

Haruka Katana said:


> for some reason they're REALLY dodging any pairings regarding Sora x Anyone right now
> 
> Though they're still pushing the Mimi X Izzy crap like, just cut that shit out already


as long as soraxyamato is out im good. still traumatized

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 2, 2020)

@ValeriaVolkihar, why do you not like Yamato/Sora as a pairing? Do you support Taichi/Sora?


----------



## ValeriaVolkihar (Feb 2, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> @ValeriaVolkihar, why do you not like Yamato/Sora as a pairing? Do you support Taichi/Sora?


cause its dumb


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 2, 2020)

ValeriaVolkihar said:


> cause its dumb



How is that the case? Did they rarely ever interact?


----------



## quicksilver (Feb 12, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>



My heart lies somewhere between giddy and the feeling I got when Disney bought Star Wars.

If it retcons Sorato, I'll definitely be leaning towards the former. TaichixSora FTW!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 17, 2020)

WHAT THE FUCK


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Blade (Feb 17, 2020)

digimon becoming fully anime tokusatsu series  





they look lit though


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Feb 17, 2020)

Wtf...

Wargreymon and Metalgarurumon are the last things that needed to be fixed in the original


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Feb 17, 2020)

I wonder what'll happen when those two fuse


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 17, 2020)

Pretty sure Wargreymon and Metal garurumon just became stands or guardian spirits and Tai and Matt will be the ones throwing the punches this time around. Maybe Digimon became Shaman King or jojo.


----------



## Blade (Feb 17, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> Pretty sure Wargreymon and Metal garurumon just became stands or guardian spirits and Tai and Matt will be the ones throwing the punches this time around. Maybe Digimon became Shaman King or jojo.




those nibbas can't punch

this is the best digimon puncher








and you know it


----------



## Haruka Katana (Feb 18, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> WHAT THE FUCK
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


gotta make them bangable somehow eh


----------



## Kuzehiko (Feb 22, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> WHAT THE FUCK
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


They've made it.
Adventure is finally into JoJo's.


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 5, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Addy (Mar 8, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> WHAT THE FUCK
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


isnt that like digimon 03 gimmick?


----------



## Kuzehiko (Mar 8, 2020)

Addy said:


> isnt that like digimon 03 gimmick?


Yes but they aren't fusing with Agumon and Gabumon. They are just standing on their new evolutions' shoulders.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 8, 2020)

Agumon Bond of Courage

Gabumon Bond of Friendship

Seems those are their names, and even will be featured in the current digimon mobile game Digimon Rearise as promo for the movie


----------



## Addy (Mar 9, 2020)

Kuzehiko said:


> Yes but they aren't fusing with Agumon and Gabumon. They are just standing on their new evolutions' shoulders.


... thats lame


----------



## Toph (Mar 18, 2020)

New Trailer & Cast:

- Taichi will be played by Yuko Sanpei. She's probably best known as Boruto in Boruto, and Cure Dream in Pretty Cure.
- Yamato will be played by Daisuke Namikawa. Digimon fans will know him as Daigo from tri.
- Sora will be played by Ryoko Shiraishi. Digimon fans would know her as Akari and Mervamon in Xros Wars, Cho-Hakkaimon in Hunters, and the Hero in Re: Digitize.
- Koushiro will be played by Yumiko Kobayashi. She played Kirifuda in the Duel Masters anime, Black Star in Soul Eater, and Ogata in Shakugan no Shana.
- Mimi will be played by Marika Kono. She played Silence Suzuka in Pretty Derby and Mizuki Yuiga in Bokuben.
- Jou will be played by Takeshi Kusa. Digimon fans would know him as Kiriha, Greymon, Ballistamon, and Bagramon in Xros Wars. He was also Revolmon in 02.
- Takeru will be played by Megumi Han. She was the second voice for Takeru in anything that required him since the original anime ended. She also played Nokia in Cyber Sleuth and Airu in Hunters.
- Hikari will be played by Misaki Watada. She played Glenda in Strike the Blood and Kento in Battle Spirits Double Drive.

- The Digimon actors are all returning except for Tailmon. Her new actress will be Mie Sonozaki. She would best be known as Gertrud Barkhorn from Strike Witches and Hazuki from Happy Lesson.

- Masako Nozawa is the new narrator, who's best known for her role as Son Goku from Dragon Ball.

Digimon Adventure: starts 5th April 2020

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Addy (Mar 18, 2020)

so this is a reboot or what?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 18, 2020)

It is a reboot, from what I've seen it seems to have new antagonists (or at least fodders)


----------



## Kuzehiko (Mar 31, 2020)

Next sunday will be coming out the 1st episode of the new Adventure.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 31, 2020)

Kuzehiko said:


> Next sunday will be coming out the 1st episode of the new Adventure.


I hope it's better than the original

I have no expectations after tri however


----------



## Kuzehiko (Mar 31, 2020)

Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld said:


> I hope it's better than the original
> 
> I have no expectations after tri however


Same.
After Savers all the Digimon anime have been garbage. Not putting my expectations up.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 31, 2020)

Kuzehiko said:


> Same.
> After Savers all the Digimon anime have been garbage. Not putting my expectations up.



App monsters was surprisingly top 3


----------



## Kuzehiko (Mar 31, 2020)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> App monsters was surprisingly top 3


App monsters was OK till halfway of the season but became shit after that imo.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 31, 2020)

Kuzehiko said:


> App monsters was OK till halfway of the season but became shit after that imo.



the 2nd half is much better than the first lol

Best points:
excellent character development
literal god animation
originality
humor
the last 4-5 episodes of the show were intense and is probably the best finale of digimon


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 4, 2020)

Kuzehiko said:


> Next sunday will be coming out the 1st episode of the new Adventure.


we need a separate thread


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 4, 2020)

Do you guys want to just use this thread and I can re-label it as Digimon Adventure to include everything from that sub-series or would you rather make a new thread?


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 4, 2020)

I would say relabel


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 4, 2020)

ok relabel


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 4, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> I would say relabel





Shiba D. Inu said:


> ok relabel


Done


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 4, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kingjr9000 (Apr 4, 2020)

No butterfly? This really is a reboot then.


----------



## kingjr9000 (Apr 4, 2020)

The full ep is out on YT.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Apr 4, 2020)

kingjr9000 said:


> No butterfly? This really is a reboot then.



Considering Wada is dead, it wouldn't be the same even if that was the opening song.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 4, 2020)

The subs are out for those who want them.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 5, 2020)

The first episode was terrible, but this show doesn't seem to be a straight reboot. The production values were good though.


----------



## Son Of Man (Apr 5, 2020)

The nostalgia hit me like a ton of bricks


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 5, 2020)

This was good for a starter episode. I really liked it so much. It was just too fast. The interactions between Taichi and Koushiro were very good. I loved the way Taichi rushed to save his mother and sister. Battle scenes and animation were great. Hope this series will keep up like this episode!


----------



## Steven (Apr 6, 2020)

First episode was meh


----------



## Foxfoxal (Apr 6, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> The first episode was terrible,* but this show doesn't seem to be a straight reboot*. The production values were good though.



How? other than the cast everything was different, ofc it's a reboot.

-------------------

I enjoyed it ofc the nostalgia is playing a good factor, something that did not appear while watching Tri.

It's weird watching a Digimon episode well animated and with evolutions in real time.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Apr 6, 2020)

It just doesn't feel the same without Taichi's old voice actress. I stopped watching after the first 10 minutes

Maybe I'll watch it all after the show finishes


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 6, 2020)

Do I dare get my Hope's up.....


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 6, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> How? other than the cast everything was different, ofc it's a reboot.
> 
> -------------------
> 
> ...


I have no nostalgia for Digimon, thus just showing me stuff isn't enough. It actually has to be good.

The reason it's a bad first episode is because there's no hook. It just assumes you care from the get go and creates a situation where Taichi somehow ends up already in some sort of Digital World and gets all of the focus beating some fodder.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 7, 2020)

episode was acceptable

first time greymon was badass in the franchise actually 

hopefully this taichi doesn't turn out to be the same hypocrite that would sacrifice TK to puppetmon but stop the train to help his sister from the flu. Also, the same reckless fool that nearly got everyone killed before Matt arrived to save them from piemon

also hope this agumon isn't the same idiot beatstick with no personality as the one from the original was


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 7, 2020)

i liked it
Adventure with smartphones and Trump (probably)

I actually havent watched anything Digimon since Frontier actually - not even the Tri movies
felt kinda good to watch Digimon again 

Adventure still has that Soul that makes me put it even above Tamers


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Apr 10, 2020)

Just watched the first episode in full. From what I can see it seems a little rushed, it took 3-4 episodes for Greymon and Garurumon to show up in the original show and they've achieved both evolutions by the first episode... I wonder how they'll manage to properly pace this series so it can last for entire seasons.

Also noticed how they made a reference to Our War Game this early on. Dunno if that kind of fanservice is a good thing or bad thing.


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 11, 2020)

Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld said:


> Also noticed how they made a reference to Our War Game this early on. Dunno if that kind of fanservice is a good thing or bad thing.


Noticed that too. And based on the preview for the next episode, it seems like they might have based the first few episodes on it.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Apr 11, 2020)

Aeternus said:


> Noticed that too. And based on the preview for the next episode, it seems like they might have based the first few episodes on it.



Perhaps they'll have Infermon/Diaboromon's earlier forms be an enemy as another reference to that movie, or the plotlines will be similar at least? Don't really know what direction they will take but it seems the plot of this show will be more dissimilar from the original show than I thought. Well, I guess it's to be anticipated when it takes place in 2020 rather than 1999.


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 11, 2020)

Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld said:


> Perhaps they'll have Infermon/Diaboromon's earlier forms be an enemy as another reference to that movie, or the plotlines will be similar at least? Don't really know what direction they will take but it seems the plot of this show will be more dissimilar from the original show than I thought. Well, I guess it's to be anticipated when it takes place in 2020 rather than 1999.


From what I'm seeing so far, it seems like the plot is going to be similar. Yeah, it seems like it is going to be more like DA02 where the kids can go between the real and the Digital World. At least at first anyway.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Apr 11, 2020)

Yeah it doesn't seem like they'll just be camping out in the wilderness running away from evil Digimon like in the original show. It's also worth noting that Garurumon and Greymon are the only Adult/Champion Digimon in the poster, so the other kids may take more of a supporting role. Only time will tell I guess.


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 11, 2020)

Well the rest of the adult Digimon were shown in the OP so they are bound to appear sooner or later but yeah, it does seem like Taichi and maybe Yamato will receive more focus in this version.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Apr 11, 2020)

I just hope it doesn't turn into a clone of Frontier where the two main guys are the only ones to get any focus and all the other guys are cheerleaders that give up their spirits like a bunch of bitches.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Apr 12, 2020)

Omegamon seriously popped up in episode 2????

This show sounds like a professional fanfic if you ask me rofl.


----------



## kingjr9000 (Apr 12, 2020)

I am very confused about where theyre going with this. They have Omegamon this early and we're only on ep 2? Do we know hoe many episodes they will be? 

Side note, I'm eating pokemon fruit snakes while watching a digimon show...I feel like badboy right now


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 12, 2020)

Not official yet but its been rumored it will last over 50 episodes.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 12, 2020)

Wonder if  will get to see new mons that come out in the new game and some others that have only been featured in games and illustrations like durandamon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 12, 2020)

Damm right.
I would love to see Digimon from the games. I am really tired of seeing the same repeated Digimon we've seen in other seasons.


----------



## kingjr9000 (Apr 12, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> Wonder if  will get to see new mons that come out in the new game and some others that have only been featured in games and illustrations like durandamon.


Isnt this current enemy digimon the same one from Savers? The one that Shinegreymon fought?

Sidenote: The Animation and a few poses in Ep 2 seems like something from the last few DBS episodes. I wonder if one of their animators worked on this Ep.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Apr 12, 2020)

I think we are going to have a better view of the plot once we are over this battle, maybe they are throwing Omegamon already because they are going to take a very different route.

Argomon was in his mega form so I had my doubst when I watched the preview how they were going to handle it and this was the answer.




kingjr9000 said:


> Isnt this current enemy digimon the same one from Savers? The one that Shinegreymon fought?
> 
> Sidenote: The Animation and a few poses in Ep 2 seems like something from the last few DBS episodes. I wonder if one of their animators worked on this Ep.


There are many DBS animators working on this series.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 12, 2020)

kingjr9000 said:


> Isnt this current enemy digimon the same one from Savers? The one that Shinegreymon fought?


Yes, it is the one from the savers movie. Worst thing is that Algomon was defeated by ShineGreymon in that movie and now they'll need Omegamon to beat it. It makes Adventure 2020 Omegamon look ridiculously weaker.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 12, 2020)

Or the new Algomon ridiculously stronger, I mean Tai agumon and Masaru´s agumon are not the same tier either from the beginning. Even if it´s the same species, it isn´t the same individual is it?


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 12, 2020)

Savers Agumon is definitely stronger than Adventure Agumon, that's a fact but this is a different Agumon and by feats I'd dare to say Adventure Reboot Agumon is stronger than the ordinary Adventure Agumon. However, It might also be possible this Algomon is stronger than the one we saw in Savers as it has absorbed all the data.


----------



## kingjr9000 (Apr 12, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> *Or the new Algomon ridiculously stronger*, I mean Tai agumon and Masaru´s agumon are not the same tier either from the beginning. Even if it´s the same species, it isn´t the same individual is it?


I was leaning in that direction myself to be honest.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Apr 12, 2020)

Was not that ShineGreymon BURST mode? that is higher than a normal mega digimon, it is stronger than wargreymon.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 12, 2020)

Yeah, it was.
Standard Omegamon is stronger than ShineGreymon BM anyway.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 12, 2020)

am I the only one unsure why they're going so fast out of the gate? 

Omegamon in the second episode since overkill


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 13, 2020)

I don't think they are really this bad like to use Omegamon this early. If we are seeing Omegamon this early I think it is because the writers are planning to have it as a plot element imo hence why he appears in the op.


----------



## Karma (Apr 13, 2020)

Maybe they're introducing him now as a power ceiling.

Something will happen and they'll have to work back up to omegamon.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 13, 2020)

Sounds good too.
The problem lies on how were they able to go straight into Omegamon without even addressing their other evolutions (MetalGreymon, WereGarumon, etc you know what I mean) they should give us a very good explanation for that in the next episode if so.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Apr 13, 2020)

Apparently they are going all out in the first 3 episodes on purpose, I think everything will go to the normal pace starting episode 4.

Omegamon seems to be a product of the angels Digimon as well, not just because.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Apr 14, 2020)

Jumping straight to Omegamon in the second fucking episode before most of the rest of the cast even have formal introductions is still an incredibly stupid act. Imagine what would have been the Dragon Ball fandom's reaction if SSJB Vegetto appeared in episode 5 of the show?


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 14, 2020)

Maybe it's RK Omegamon? Greymon and Garurumon already knew one another and Agumon's official profile states that he was part of a legendary battle that took place in the net in the past so it would make sense if they had already fused into Omegamon before. Idk, I'll wait for the next episode before I jump onto conclusions. If they don't fucking give us a proper explanation then I will agree its fucking stupid.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Apr 14, 2020)

Greymon was a Koromon in just the previous episode. The explanation better be better than sex with Vivian Leigh and Brooke Shields at the same time or it's garbage.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 14, 2020)

they're pulling a symphony of the night then


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 14, 2020)

I like the overall feel of the first two episodes but I am definitely not on board with Omegamon of all things showing up in episode 2. That feels like fan pandering and will throw the rest of the series off of what should have been a gradual build-up. None of the other chosen children even have their digimon yet they already brought out the Super Ultimate level digimon for Taichi and Yamato smh.


----------



## kingjr9000 (Apr 14, 2020)

This might also be something entirely different to what we're used to when it comes to tv shows. This might actually be them breaking the conventional method of digimon and tv shows in general and going for a different method altogether. What they may be doing is showing off Omegamon and the really great animation right off the bat to get people hooked in, before slowly dialing it back to a more conventional pace. The reason why i think this is because unless digimon is going to be the heavy-hitter anime this season and the next few, it wouldnt make sense for them to sink the heavy costs of really solid animation quality into a long running series unless it was going to be replacing dragonball and joining the One piece rank of being a cash cow for toei. So either expect to see them dial back the quality for a more conventional style, or expect to see them keep the animation quality and expect to see them take a totally different approach to the previous digimon adventure series.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 14, 2020)

ep 2 and we already have the biggest asspull in the entire franchise 

it kinda speaks for itself that this show will be garbage if they want us drooling over asspullomnimon rather than establishing character dynamics and evolutions each with a triumphant moment of awe

looks like we're getting a xros wars quality show instead of a new classic like appmon 

if this show dies, it dies


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 15, 2020)

I won't mind Omegamon showing up in episode 2 if we are getting Fusions of the other kids, Say HolyAngemon + Angewomon fusion or H-Kabuterimon + Rosemon fusion. Just pls no damn Xros bullshit.

No fusions of like 10-20 damn mons just to beat up some flavor of the week villian.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 16, 2020)

lol already jumping the gun on this. I will wait till like ep 30 or so to see if this get good for the mere reason that appmon which turned out pretty good was nothing but utter garbage through the first half of the series.


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 16, 2020)

I believe it's quite obvious where they took their inspiration from for these episodes, even that thing with the eyes that Algomon did right after digivolving into his Mega form was similar to something Diaboromon did in the movie. Not that I mind seeing Omnimon but it just feels way too soon. I mean, Omnimon is pretty much EOS stuff. If you bring him now, what's next?

That said, I do like the animation, even if something feels off about the character and overworld designs, I mean just the way Greymon was moving in this episode looked nice. He has moved more here in two episodes than he did in the 50 episodes of the original lol Just hope they can maintain this level of animation and not end up with the usual modern Toei stuff.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Apr 16, 2020)

The episode was called "War game", the movie was called "Our war game" they used omnimon and that plot on purpose, I think people are overreacting a little too soon, I don't think they are going to keep the same old evolutions for the old series without anything new, Tri spoiled and kinda ruined the megas so they most likely are going to add something else here to keep it fresh.

The way the digivices looked when they fused makes me think the other kids will have jogress evolution as well.


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 16, 2020)

Not sure I would like something like this. Sure one is ok but I wouldn't like the others to be able to do that.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 16, 2020)

Aeternus said:


> Not sure I would like something like this. Sure one is ok but I wouldn't like the others to be able to do that.



Why not? DNA Fusions for the others would be workable since their would be 4 pairs. 

A pairing of Rosemon and H-Kabu would be fine AF with a evolved Rosemon wearing her partners exoskeleton as armor and the horn as a sword.

If not, give TK and Kari Biomerge so we get Ophanimon and BladeAngemon as megas. 

Mimi gets Rosemon BM along with Joe and Vikemon BM.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Apr 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> The episode was called "War game", the movie was called "Our war game" they used omnimon and that plot on purpose, I think people are overreacting a little too soon, I don't think they are going to keep the same old evolutions for the old series without anything new, Tri spoiled and kinda ruined the megas so they most likely are going to add something else here to keep it fresh.
> 
> The way the digivices looked when they fused makes me think the other kids will have jogress evolution as well.



On what planet is jumping straight to the final form in episode 2 not horrible rushing? Even if there is an explanation which there likely will be, they skipped 2 of Greymon/Garurumon's higher forms to deliver a Digivolution that wasn't even in the old anime until after Apocalymon was defeated. That's not only rushed, it also ruins tension unless even more powerful enemies appear which can only damage internal consistency because Digimon on Omegamon/Imperialdramon PM's tier rarely exist.

Funny thing is, people shit on 02, Frontier, late Xros Wars etc. but even those seasons had the sense to save the final form for near the end of the show.


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 16, 2020)

Utopia Realm said:


> Why not? DNA Fusions for the others would be workable since their would be 4 pairs.
> 
> A pairing of Rosemon and H-Kabu would be fine AF with a evolved Rosemon wearing her partners exoskeleton as armor and the horn as a sword.
> 
> ...


Some of these ideas don't sound bad and it's not that I have an issue with the concept itself, I mean it is something that has already happened in DA02 but having only Omnimon as an biomerged Digimon feels more unique, it doesn't make the idea of jogress evolution feel like a gimmick.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 16, 2020)

Utopia Realm said:


> Why not? DNA Fusions for the others would be workable since their would be 4 pairs.
> 
> A pairing of Rosemon and H-Kabu would be fine AF with a evolved Rosemon wearing her partners exoskeleton as armor and the horn as a sword.
> 
> ...



Hercules Chadbuterimon with the virgin rosemon


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 16, 2020)

Im almost sure it would be Rosemon x Phoenixmon and Chadbuterimon x Vikemon or whatever Joe´s mega was called.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 16, 2020)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Hercules Chadbuterimon with the virgin rosemon



Fine then. H-Kabuterimon armor digivolving into Metal-Kabuterimon.:

Rosemon gets Burst Mode.



luffy no haki said:


> Im almost sure it would be Rosemon x Phoenixmon and Chadbuterimon x Vikemon or whatever Joe´s mega was called.



Rosemon with Phoenixmon's wings or wings made of light could be legit.

I want a Mastemon fusion. Angewomon + LadyDevimon into one fo the best Girls. But we need BlackGatomon for that. Give it to Kari I guess.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 16, 2020)

Utopia Realm said:


> Fine then. H-Kabuterimon armor digivolving into Metal-Kabuterimon.:
> 
> Rosemon gets Burst Mode.



armor digivolving


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 16, 2020)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> armor digivolving



Armor Digivolving could be legit. As long as it's badass. 

You don't like the idea of a Chrome Digizoid'd H-Kabuterimon smashing his enemies to bits, shooting lightning from his horns??


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 16, 2020)

We need X antibody digis to appear in the freaking anime properly. Also VictoryGreymon and ZeedGarurumon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 16, 2020)

Victory and Zeed are from Savers generation. They are not appearing in Adventure 2020. X Antibody Digimon aren't an anime thing as they have never appeared in the anime verse.

The best we can get is Royal Knights. I'm pretty sure Taichi's Agumon used to be a an Omegamon before hence why his official profile states that Agumon fulfilled a major role in a great war that took place in the old Internet. 

Also, I find it interesting that Greymon told Garurumon "You were alive after all" which hints what Agumon's official profile states. Let's not forget the opening scene on which Taichi is trying to reach Omegamon as well. 

Futhermore, taking into account that the narrator is the same person that voiced Dukemon in previous seasons I don't see why Dukemon wouldn't show up in future episodes.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 16, 2020)

Utopia Realm said:


> Armor Digivolving could be legit. As long as it's badass.
> 
> You don't like the idea of a Chrome Digizoid'd H-Kabuterimon smashing his enemies to bits, shooting lightning from his horns??








luffy no haki said:


> We need X antibody digis to appear in the freaking anime properly. Also VictoryGreymon and ZeedGarurumon.


​


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 17, 2020)

in past 2 episodes Digimon Adventure (2020) still didn't make it in Top 10 Japanese Anime TV rating, even GeGeGe no Kitaro (2018) has better tv ratings


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Apr 17, 2020)

No shit. It's still ultimately a show targeting 8 year olds and those kids were born over a decade after the original series ended.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 19, 2020)

I felt like this was the weakest episode of the first three that we have seen despite Omegamon's appearance. I'm hoping next episode bounces back now that the setting has changed and other kids are going to get some spotlight.



Sinoka said:


> in past 2 episodes Digimon Adventure (2020) still didn't make it in Top 10 Japanese Anime TV rating, even GeGeGe no Kitaro (2018) has better tv ratings



GeGeGe no Kitaro has been around for generations in Japan the fact it has better tv ratings than Digimon which has been around a fraction of the time shouldn't be shocking.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 19, 2020)

I'll agree this felt the weakest out of of the 3 episodes so far but it was alright. Omegamon fight was good but it could have lasted a little longer. Loved the way they got rid of the missile and how it blew up. I'd like to point that I liked the fact that the characters themselves questioned all the events like what was that giant white thing or how was all that possible? This means they'll explain it in a later future. Sora's introduction was good and we got to see a bit of Joe, Hikari and Takeru as well. Yamato seems to live with his grandmother in Shimane? If so, that would fit his character perfectly. Taichi and Koushiro quite get a long very well and makes you think they'll be best buddies. Glad they didn't directly go straight to the Digital World from the summer camp it was just there to reference the original series. Animation wise also felt very weak compared to the other 2 episodes we've seen expect for the part Taichi arrived in the Digital World. That scene was greatly animated! I loved it so much. Btw that Digimon we saw isn't Shademon but Soundbirdmon. Seems like Soundbirdmon is controling Digimon and monitoring Taichi and co. Next episode Sora gets the spotlight! Can't wait for it.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Apr 19, 2020)

Omegamon was clearly superior I don't know why people wanted it longer, they will need to buff the hell out of Argomon for that to happen.

It seems we are going back to introducing digimon and partners one by one now that we finished the big introduction, I wonder who is going to be the main antagonist and Matt is not in Tokyo like the others kids, I guess he and TK will be the last ones to join the group.

Hikari creepy tho.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 19, 2020)

decent episode

hope they get the full/near full group soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 19, 2020)

Toei just confirmed they're suspending the broadcasting of Digimon Adventure 2020 and One Piece due to the state of emergency in Japan caused by the Covid-19 pandemic. So yep a new hiatus.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 21, 2020)

Is it just me or does the animation / art style look awful and if everyone dies, they die?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 21, 2020)

Kuzehiko said:


> Toei just confirmed they're suspending the broadcasting of Digimon Adventure 2020 and One Piece due to the state of emergency in Japan caused by the Covid-19 pandemic. So yep a new hiatus.



hmm I would've thought the series completed production and was set to air weekly

but with one piece it makes sense by the looks of that anime that toei finishes producing an ep 20 minutes before it airs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 24, 2020)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> hmm I would've thought the series completed production and was set to air weekly
> 
> but with one piece it makes sense by the looks of that anime that toei finishes producing an ep 20 minutes before it airs


Nope they usually complete the production 3 months before the anime ends broadcasting so the current suspension makes sense.


----------



## Kuzehiko (May 2, 2020)

A few days ago Toei put together a Digimon Adventure 2020 Special Compilation on their Youtube channel.


This is a very short compilation of episodes 1 through 3 but it includes a few surprises that were revealed to us:

Valdurmon, a Holy and Ancient Digimon


Holy Digimon Angels:

Amongst them we can see Seraphimon, Ophanimon, ClavisAngemon (An X-Antibody Digimon), SlashAngemon and Rasielmon.

And finally we can see an army of Demon Lord Digimon (no, they are not the Seven Great Demon Lords) and there's Deathmon and Devidramon as well.



Looks like Adventure 2020 is coming in big.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 2, 2020)

SlashAngemon huh?


All my hopes are here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (May 2, 2020)

I personally think Valdurmon is the one who chose the children and gave them their Digivices. It is also responsible for Omegamon evolution in episode 2. Valdurmon could have given Taichi and Yamato its power through Hikari and Takeru hence why we see feathers falling down alongside Takeru and Hikari. On the other hand I believe they were chosen to stop this war between the Holy Angels and Demon Lords or at least to stop the master mind that caused this war.

Takeru's Patamon was once a Seraphimon who was the same Seraphimon that fought in an ancient war against the Demon Lords as Patamon's official profile states ( it just states Patamon's evolution fought in an ancient war). This is just my theory.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Kuzehiko (May 2, 2020)

Utopia Realm said:


> SlashAngemon huh?
> 
> 
> All my hopes are here.


Yep.
We are officially getting all the Angemon variants in a nutshell.


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 2, 2020)

Kuzehiko said:


> I personally think Valdurmon is the one who chose the children and gave them their Digivices. It is also responsible for Omegamon evolution in episode 2. Valdurmon could have given Taichi and Yamato its power through Hikari and Takeru hence why we see feathers falling down alongside Takeru and Hikari. On the other hand I believe they were chosen to stop this war between the Holy Angels and Demon Lords or at least to stop the master mind that caused this war.
> 
> Takeru's Patamon was once a Seraphimon who was the same Seraphimon that fought in an ancient war against the Demon Lords as Patamon's official profile states ( it just states Patamon's evolution fought in an ancient war). This is just my theory.
> 
> What do you guys think?



Not a bad theory.

Personally, I wouldn't mind a Darkness User on the kids team as an 9th Digidestined. Give her better character than that Tri chick and make it's partner BlackTailmon so we can get Lillithmon.

Lillithmon is so damn good in CS.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 2, 2020)

so many strong mons

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (May 2, 2020)

Utopia Realm said:


> Not a bad theory.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't mind a Darkness User on the kids team as an 9th Digidestined. Give her better character than that Tri chick and make it's partner BlackTailmon so we can get Lillithmon.
> 
> Lillithmon is so damn good in CS.


Sounds fine with me.
Now you mention it... a 9th Digidestined? 
There's also Rasielmon and do you know what that might mean? Yep Meiko-chan would be your 9th digidestined. I hope not though


----------



## Kuzehiko (May 2, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> so many strong mons


Hell yeah.
I'm getting my expectations up after this.
I am sure Adventure 2020 won't disappoint us.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 2, 2020)

Omegamon doesnt even seem like its too much with all these guys running around


----------



## Kuzehiko (May 2, 2020)

Agree.
There is also Omegamon Merciful Mode as well which is a way stronger than these guys. They might use it in order to surpass the Holy Angels in terms of power. We'll see.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (May 7, 2020)

Isn't Deathmon an original Digimon from Adventure V-Tamer 01? Interesting that they're using him in the anime now.


----------



## Kuzehiko (May 7, 2020)

Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld said:


> Isn't Deathmon an original Digimon from Adventure V-Tamer 01? Interesting that they're using him in the anime now.


It's original from the one-shot manga C'mon Digimon but it was also used in V-Tamer yeah.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (May 7, 2020)

Kuzehiko said:


> It's original from the one-shot manga C'mon Digimon but it was also used in V-Tamer yeah.



C'mon Digimon has the same authors as V-Tamer so same thing.


----------



## Kuzehiko (May 7, 2020)

Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld said:


> C'mon Digimon has the same authors as V-Tamer so same thing.


If you go by the authors then yeah.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (May 7, 2020)

Kuzehiko said:


> If you go by the authors then yeah.



Not to mention C'mon Digimon was included as a one-shot chapter in one of the V-Tamer volumes. It's practically a prototype of V-Tamer similar to the one-shots of Naruto and Death Note that were the basis for the main stories.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (May 15, 2020)

So when the hell is Digimon Adventure Last Evolution Kizuna getting subbed? Has the DVD/Bluray release been delayed because of the coronavirus or what?


----------



## luffy no haki (May 15, 2020)

Was it released the same way as Tri? Cuz if it was released like any other movie it gonna take a couple more of months.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (May 15, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> Was it released the same way as Tri? Cuz if it was released like any other movie it gonna take a couple more of months.



It was a legit theatrical movie, not just 4 episodes stitched together. So I guess it'll take a bit longer similar to YGO Darkside of Dimensions.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Jun 7, 2020)

New clips from episode 4 and a character trailer were released, the good boy Devimon is back and looking better than ever, confirmation of the other megas and evolution sequences are back as well.




And the feathers are indeed relevant, so Omegamon does not seem so random anymore.

Trailers :

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Steven (Jun 13, 2020)

Devimon


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 13, 2020)

Damn, Devimon got jacked.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 13, 2020)

those black gears in the original series were just an allegory for steroids, i guess

my mon's delts are looking capped af


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jun 13, 2020)

I got the feeling this version of Devimon will be badly broken despite being a mere champion level Digimon.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 12, 2020)

this show has been back for 3 weeks already

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Jul 12, 2020)

Togemon punching the shit out of Drimogemon made my day


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 12, 2020)

Episode 6 was pretty good. I enjoyed Mimi's character so much and her interactions w/Palmon and the others. Episode 4 and 5 were the weakest out of all so far but they weren't that bad. One thing for sure, animation is getting worse and worse.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Jul 12, 2020)

Kuzehiko said:


> Episode 6 was pretty good. I enjoyed Mimi's character so much and her interactions w/Palmon and the others. Episode 4 and 5 were the weakest out of all so far but they weren't that bad. One thing for sure, animation is getting worse and worse.


Episode 4 animation was trash but it was mostly because it was a solo work.

But episode 5 and 6 have been improving animation not to the level of the first 3 episodes but not getting worse and worse, it's more inconsistent than anything which was expected for a long running anime.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 14, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Episode 4 animation was trash but it was mostly because it was a solo work.
> 
> But episode 5 and 6 have been improving animation not to the level of the first 3 episodes but not getting worse and worse, it's more inconsistent than anything which was expected for a long running anime.


Sure.
It isn't as bad as DBS animation levels. I meant they have not been as good as the first three episodes which had an excellent animation.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Jul 14, 2020)

Kuzehiko said:


> Sure.
> It isn't as bad as DBS animation levels. I meant they have not been as good as the first three episodes which had an excellent animation.


It's really inconsistent I agree, but for once I never expect them to have the quality of the first three episodes judging that one is Toei and two is a long running anime.

At least for sure the big moments will have amazing animation, here waiting for Angemon to kick ass.


----------



## Yamato (Jul 26, 2020)

I finished Digimon Tri recently and r was pretty good. Minus some characters being annoying. 

The nostalgia with Digimon Adventure 2020


----------



## Foxfoxal (Jul 26, 2020)

Matt re-introduction was nice, I like they made him interact with the two that almost never interacted in the original ( Mimi and Joey ). btw Mimi is so much better in this reboot, must protect, I like that they give something to do to all the kids.

MetalTyranomon is coming when they have not even met Devimon, weird 


But next episode animation looks amazing, I guess Metal Greymon is coming this soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 26, 2020)

Another great episode. All the characters working out together was good to see. I also agree Yamato's interactions with Mimi and Joe were good too. Looks like next episode will put them in real trouble against MetalTyranomon.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 26, 2020)

good stuff so far
I probably enjoy digimon more than current pokemon, because Digikids >>> Go from current Pokemon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 29, 2020)

Digimon Adventure 2020 is doing better in the ratings than Pokemon Journeys


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 30, 2020)

Well between renovated good ol protags and dull ass Go, not surprised about that.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 30, 2020)

Go is annoying but he does have a goal and does something 'bout it unlike other companions. If he gets some character development he will get better for sure.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 30, 2020)

Kuzehiko said:


> Digimon Adventure 2020 is doing better in the ratings than Pokemon Journeys



Pokemon is stale as it gets. Ash is doing the same thing the umpteenth time. Now, had the Anime decided to animate the manga instead, then the viewership might have increased more.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Jul 30, 2020)

Kuzehiko said:


> Go is annoying but he does have a goal and does something 'bout it unlike other companions. If he gets some character development he will get better for sure.


If he keeps being just "I'm going to catch them all Pokemon Go style" he will never get better, that is boring.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 30, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> If he keeps being just "I'm going to catch them all Pokemon Go style" he will never get better, that is boring.


That's exactly where he should be developed. Boring yeah but still does something.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 1, 2020)

Wow.. That was fucking an excellent episode.. animation, battle choreography and Orgemon's character development were so damn good. Absolutely loved it. 
F for Orgemon.


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Aug 2, 2020)

Devimon is going to have to be pretty jacked up given next week's preview, unless they're going to make that an 'unrepeatable one-off' for a while.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 3, 2020)

So this series is apparently going to have 66 episodes. That's long running for the likes of a Digimon series.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 3, 2020)

Kuzehiko said:


> 66


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 3, 2020)

Finally got to watch the ep. It was pretty good and next ep Mah homie Metalgreymon is in tha house.


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Aug 4, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> Finally got to watch the ep. It was pretty good and next ep Mah homie Metalgreymon is in tha house.



That's why Devimon has to be pretty insanely upgraded this time, unless it's going to be like Omegamon and be a temporary early plot boost.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 7, 2020)

Episode titles and plot synopsis' for episodes 11 to 14 have been revealed.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Episode 11 - The Wolf Standing In The Desert
Screenplay- Atsuhiro Tomioka
The adventure begins with Taichi, Koushiro, and Mimi breaking off into one team, while Yamato, Sora, and Jou team up in another. However, an argument breaks out between Yamato, who wants to hurry to the holy Digimon ASAP and Sora, who refuses to abandon the Digimon.
Long summary: The group of children decide to split into two groups to search for the holy Digimon. Taichi Yagami, Koushiro Izumi, and Mimi Tachikawa form one group, while Yamato Ishida, Sora Takenouchi, and Jou Kido form another. Yamato's group goes to the desert, where they rescue small Digimon trying to escape from a violent dark Digimon, Scorpiomon. These Digimon were in the midst of running to find Leomon, who is fighting back against the dark Digimon. Yamato wishes to hurry and find the holy Digimon, while Sora refuses to abandon the Digimon, and the two fight, ending with Yamato leaving with his Digimon partner Gabumon to go his own way. Although Yamato has a reason for wanting to hurry...?!

Episode 12 - Lilimon Blooms
Screenplay- Hiroshi Yamaguchi
Mimi and Palmon fall into the underground level of ancient ruins. While they attempt to climb back up to ground level, one of the Digimon that they thought was a collection of remains wakes up and attacks them!
Long summary: Mimi and her Digimon partner Palmon fall to the underground of ancient ruins. There, they find piles of remains of Digimon who had been shot and thrown down there to die. Mimi tries to find a way back to the surface, but one of the Digimon that she'd thought was dead wakes up and attacks her. Just when she thought she was done for, another Digimon wakes up and rescues Mimi. During all of this, Taichi and Koushiro race to the underground to rescue Mimi.

Episode 13 - Garudamon of Crimson Wings
Screenplay- Kenichi Yamashita
Long summary: Yamato, Sora, and Jou's group arrive at a deep jungle. Yamato comes upon a swarm of Funbeemon that is being attacked by Waspmon. The Waspmon capture every last one of the Funbeemon and bring them to CannonBeemon, a Digimon who looks like a giant wasp's nest stronghold. Sora hears that the captured Funbeemon will be made into servants of the dark Digimon and decides to go rescue the Funbeemon.

Episode 14 - Clash! The Bug King
Screenplay- Masashi Sogo
Long summary: Taichi, Koushiro, and Mimi arrive at the bottom of the Great Canyon where rock cliffs extend for miles. They are attacked by several Kuwagamon, who are being manipulated by the SoundBirdmon. The Kuwagamon chase after them as though they are hunting, so Greymon, Kabuterimon, and Togemon fight back. However, Taichi's group is eventually lost in the Canyon's labyrinth-like depths. Lying in wait ahead of them was the even more powerful Okuwamon. Although they escape from Okuwamon's attack, Koushiro and Kabuterimon get separated from the others.




New perfect evolutions for the chosen children's Digimon partners are coming soon.

All credit goes to WtW and Onkei.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 7, 2020)

I assumed we would have perfect forms soon and was right. I actually like it to some degree although seems a bit rushed, Omnimon appearing in ep 2 was already an indicator that the power levels here will probly be superior to the original series maybe we will actually get all Megas in an actual series finally instrad of Tri shitfest.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Aug 7, 2020)

It is pretty much confirmed all the megas are coming, they already showed the silhouette of every mega in episode 5 (?) and judging the lenght of the series, they won't get wasted like in Tri, I'm still salty how only HerculesKabuterimon did something important on Tri.

What seems interesting is that they are going to reach ultimate before Tk and Hikari are introduced, I guess they have to free Patamon and Gatomon for them first.

And Devimon most likely is evolving, there is no way he is facing all the ultimates without evolving.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 8, 2020)

What an episode omg. 
MetalGreymon looked and did great. Pretty good episode! This series is so good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Aug 9, 2020)

MetalGreymon looking so clean and showing who is Boss

I think he moved more in this episode alone than in the whole original series.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 9, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> MetalGreymon looking so clean and showing who is Boss
> 
> I think he moved more in this episode alone than in the whole original series.


His new move giga storm looked so cool. Glad they gave him a cooler move than giga destroyer


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 9, 2020)

Need to get around to watching this post episode 1. Finally got thru the damn Great Crystal and got all the loot/killed every enemy besides some rare spawns and Omega Mark VII on FF-12 TZA (Switch). Ultima was a bit of a challenge but goddamn is that dungeon a nightmare. I'd rather play Digimon Worlds 1-3 before I touch it again.


That was so damn awful....


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 16, 2020)

Decent episode.
WereGarurumon was awesome and he looked cool but its appearance was very brief. The animation wasn't that great but it is understandable that they are saving the budget for other future and more important scenes. Did not like how Yamato  gained the new evolution. It did not feel earned. Episode 8 did that better. The next episode preview seemed boring to me but I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 2, 2020)

Kizuna movie is around finally. Just gonna download and watch rn.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 2, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> Kizuna movie is around finally. Just gonna download and watch rn.



It's been up (albeit with an annoying sample3 text over the screen) since at least a month ago.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 2, 2020)

This one doesnpt have that shit


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 2, 2020)

Well I already watched the movie a while ago so I won't need to rewatch it


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 2, 2020)

Watched it too.
Not that great.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 3, 2020)

I gave it a 5/10


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 6, 2020)

Good episode.
Loved the interactions and fight scenes. I think the Taichi's group has had better dynamic and character development  than Yamato's group. Yamato's group focused episodes are so boring and the characters' interactions are lame as well.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Sep 7, 2020)

I want chad Patamon to debut already, the new ED made it seem TK is coming.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 7, 2020)

AtlurKabuterimon is so badass and stronk.
New ending is terrible. I disliked it so much. I prefer the last one.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 13, 2020)

Lol Tai, Mimi and Izzy are definitely more entertaining. They alrrady wentnback to the human world while the rest is still struggling in a mountain.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 13, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> Lol Tai, Mimi and Izzy are definitely more entertaining. They alrrady wentnback to the human world while the rest is still struggling in a mountain.


It's an illusion, not the real world.
But I agree. They are a way more entertaining. Yamato's group sucks.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 13, 2020)

Btw this episode was so boring compared to the previous one.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Sep 13, 2020)

Yeah the only good thing was chad Zudomon.

I'm glad the episodic evolutions are over now, the next episodes look promising.


----------



## Steven (Sep 15, 2020)

Still no Devimon...


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Sep 20, 2020)

This week's episode is finally more interesting. I hope we don't have episodic Ultimate (Mega) later.

Still not sure what they're going to do with Devimon to make him a big bad to a near full party of Perfect (Ultimate) Digimon.


*Spoiler*: __ 




The foe next week is a weird evolution for Eyesmon, no?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 20, 2020)

Maybe Devimon will digivolve into  or something?


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Sep 20, 2020)

Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld said:


> Maybe Devimon will digivolve into  or something?



Oh cool, that's new. I'd like an original form for him tbh, they've already made a new Diablo(boro)mon.


----------



## WolfusFH (Sep 24, 2020)

The main theory is that Devimon will indeed digivolve and play a very different role from his original one. Let's see how it goes. 

Curious to see if they'll implement other concepts of the franchise, such as Royal Knights, Dark lords and other groups. 

I also really really hope they don't repeat this filler-vibe with the ultimate (mega) evolution.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 26, 2020)

Good episode. 
That Orochimon sure is strong af lol


----------



## Foxfoxal (Sep 27, 2020)

The show is so much better when they are not having episodic evolutions one after another, the last two episodes have been very good.

I hope the megas are not one after another like that, they should leave some space to breathe...


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Sep 27, 2020)

Agreed with above, please no Ultimate (Mega) episodic filler. _Pleaaaaase_ no. Once was enough. The show has dragged like hell thanks to the two runs of episodic transformations with little plot to no progression.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Oct 3, 2020)

Oh Jesus.
I can already taste today episode's flaws. I hope I'm wrong since last ep was good.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Oct 3, 2020)

Omegamon yet again 
They got another asspull out of their butts. 

The episode was really bad. The villain was not much of a big deal. The battle choreography sucked and not to mention that scene Greymon and Garurumon went ultra instinct mode and they were floating around Lol. They have not faced Devimon(Adult level Digimon) yet and Omegamon is already a plot device for them.


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Oct 4, 2020)

I was hoping this would be a bait for Devimon to destroy the mechanism giving them Omegamon.

Guess this arc is everyone's individual adventure as they meet back up to face Devimon, like when he split File Island. Shame the siblings' entrance seems miles off, another arc away easily.

With Omegamon on tap there's no point to any villain or further progress.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 4, 2020)

Putting Omegamon in the plot again before they even get Mega forms is retarded. Glad I dropped this show back in episode 2 when this happened the first time.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Oct 4, 2020)

They basically repeated episode 2's plot with Omegamon and the countdown. They could have done so much better.. also the animation quality sucked too.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 4, 2020)

Looks like this show is headed in the same direction as tri.


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Oct 4, 2020)

Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld said:


> Looks like this show is headed in the same direction as tri.



Woah, Tri was a slow ass slice of life with an almost nonsensical nigh omnipotent villain set up. How was Falldown Mode planned for etc?


----------



## Kuzehiko (Oct 4, 2020)

I kind of disagree. The show is still far from Tri shit levels. It's just not that good.


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Oct 4, 2020)

Kuzehiko said:


> I kind of disagree. The show is still far from Tri shit levels. It's just not that good.



A shame as it started out strong.

Looks like we're going to get episodics wiyh little to no new info for a while.

File Island was more cohesive than the digital world to fake tokyo they've had so far.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 4, 2020)

Tri didn't go to absolute shit until around Episode 4 or so... this series is only slightly below the 20-episode mark, so there's still 30 episodes left for it to turn to absolute shit which I can see happening.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Oct 10, 2020)

Episode 19 was pretty decent. I enjoyed it.
The animation is still meh but we really got a huge plot twist by Takeru being kidnapped. It seems this new arc will solely focus on Taichi and Yamato as the other chosen children went back to the RW and they are stuck there. Seems fine by me if that's how it's going to play out.


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Oct 18, 2020)

Looks like things are finally happening. I'm guessing we have 3 or 4 mini-arcs left, surprised Devimon is being built up as the primary antagonist for so long. Looks like he may only be followed by one or two threats unlike in OG where he was the intro villain only.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Oct 24, 2020)

What a great episode. MetalGreymon got a mode change *Altarus Mode*. Looks dope. Really loved it. Quite similar to MetalGreymon (Virus) X. Its new remodeled trident arm is so cool. The battle was just that good. I liked that Takeru got to do something by himself. It was also nice too see Mimi and Joe's fams. Looks like next episode WereGarurumon is getting a mode change as well.


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Oct 25, 2020)

These new mode changes may mean ultimate/mega doesn't remain as it was before.

We'll probably get upgraded Omega (was it crystal something?) like in Tri at end boss.

I just hope they continue moving things forwards while they're doling out 1 mode change an episode!

I'm interested to see how Devimon stacks up as a villain.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Nov 2, 2020)

It looks like Devimon really is digivolving to NeoDevimon like I predicted. Oh well, still not watching this show

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Steven (Nov 2, 2020)

Adventure 1 was soooooooo much better

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 2, 2020)

DarkKnightmon was badass... He even survived WereGarurumon new mode, he must be alive, I don't think fucking Poyomon killed him, these last two episodes have been good.

And now Neodevimon appears, good thing they did not go with Vamdemon, interesting that he called Poyomon an old friend, even tho Devimon is a corrupted Angemon.

And they will most likely have to escape because I don't see Neodevimon losing.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Nov 4, 2020)

Episode was boring except by DarkKnightmon. He was so badass. He stomped both MG and WG and even the latter with his new mode change could not beat him. I am sure DarkKnightmon is still alive. As for the other 4 digidestined stuck IRL and trying to stop Calamaramon and the Argomon just let me say this sub-plot sucks as heck. We're getting the same repetitive Our War Game plot for the 3rd time in a row. They should have tried sth new.
Hopefully next episode will be better. Looking forward to see NeoDevimon so badly. I wonder how will they beat him lol.


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Nov 5, 2020)

Kuzehiko said:


> Episode was boring except by DarkKnightmon. He was so badass. He stomped both MG and WG and even the latter with his new mode change could not beat him. I am sure DarkKnightmon is still alive. As for the other 4 digidestined stuck IRL and trying to stop Calamaramon and the Argomon just let me say this sub-plot sucks as heck. We're getting the same repetitive Our War Game plot for the 3rd time in a row. They should have tried sth new.
> Hopefully next episode will be better. Looking forward to see NeoDevimon so badly. I wonder how will they beat him lol.


Agreed on reusing Our War Game, especially as there's no real plot link to it bar "they're copying data to powah up." 

I don't think Devimon will lose yet, I imagine he'll go down against MagnaAngemon later.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Nov 5, 2020)

So is Myotismon just gonna show up as VenomMyotismon too? Or are him and MetalEtemon and the Dark Masters just gonna be shafted


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Nov 5, 2020)

I get the feeling there's only going to be one general enemy then Apocalymon or equivalent above Devimon given how far in we are.
I could be wrong, we still have Kairi to recruit, but I'm pretty sure Devimon is just going to be the antagonist until T(a)K(eru) (digi)evolves Angemon. So the way I see it there will be a new antagonist when Kairi is brought into the fold, and at least one more after that.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Nov 5, 2020)

Well if Devimon/NeoDevimon ends up being a recurring main antagonist I hope he doesnt end up a persistent little shit like Namek anime Freeza or that huge faggoat Naraku from Inuyasha. Only so many "Damn! We almost got him and he got away!" reactions I can take.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Nov 5, 2020)

Dragonus-BB- said:


> I don't think Devimon will lose yet, I imagine he'll go down against MagnaAngemon later.


I hope they don't defeat Devimon in 1-2 episodes. If they do, I'm dropping the series. This Devimon deserves to go in 3-4 episodes at least! I don't mind if it requires them Angemon/HolyAngemon to defeat him. He shouldn't be defeated very early.



Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld said:


> So is Myotismon just gonna show up as VenomMyotismon too? Or are him and MetalEtemon and the Dark Masters just gonna be shafted


They're not appearing as far as we are concerned. They didn't even come out in the show's card game.



Dragonus-BB- said:


> I get the feeling there's only going to be one general enemy then Apocalymon or equivalent above Devimon given how far in we are.
> I could be wrong, we still have Kairi to recruit, but I'm pretty sure Devimon is just going to be the antagonist until T(a)K(eru) (digi)evolves Angemon. So the way I see it there will be a new antagonist when Kairi is brought into the fold, and at least one more after that.


I think we will get a new antagonist after Devimon is defeated. I don't see Devimon being a recurring antagonist either. Let's not forget the plot of the series is supposed to be the Holy Angel vs Fallen Angel war so we will probably get a new Fallen Angel as antagonist following Devimon. Likely an Ultimate level one.

Also, I know this will sound odd but I doubt Devimon is completely evil. His words in the last episode make me think he used to be an Angemon but became a Fallen Angel Digimon somehow. So his feelings about  trying to save Angemon's Digi-egg by sinking it into darkness are real. Let's wait and find out. All I can say this Devimon is a GREAT antagonist!


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 5, 2020)

Devimon may be the Deathmon from the flashback tho, he can turn into him, which makes him the main villain.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Nov 5, 2020)

I strongly doubt that too.
NeoDevimon can't evolve into Deathmon. NeoDevimon can only evolve into Demon, NeoVandemon and Beelzebuumon (this one is unlikely to happen).


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 5, 2020)

Kuzehiko said:


> I strongly doubt that too.
> NeoDevimon can't evolve into Deathmon. NeoDevimon can only evolve into Demon, NeoVandemon and Beelzebuumon (this one is unlikely to happen).


The new pendulum has Devimon>NeoDevimon>Deathmon

It does not mean it will happen, but the line was just made official.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Nov 5, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> The new pendulum has Devimon>NeoDevimon>Deathmon
> 
> It does not mean it will happen, but the line was just made official.


When was it?
Care to share a source? Cause I've gone through Wikimon and haven't found it. Not like I don't believe you  I just would like to see what I'm missing lol. And agree it is a possibility  I hope it will not happen tho.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 5, 2020)

Kuzehiko said:


> When was it?
> Care to share a source? Cause I've gone through Wikimon and haven't found it. Not like I don't believe you  I just would like to see what I'm missing lol. And agree it is a possibility  I hope it will not happen tho.


I got it from withthewill forum ( a digimon forum )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Nov 5, 2020)

Interesting.
It also has the Argomon line. 

Well, I guess anything can happen. 
Thanks btw.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Nov 5, 2020)

There's Megidramon in this?

Guess they needed to give Nozawa more of a role besides just narrating. Too bad I doubt Megidramon will talk much.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 6, 2020)

Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld said:


> *There's Megidramon in this?*
> 
> Guess they needed to give Nozawa more of a role besides just narrating. Too bad I doubt Megidramon will talk much.


No, at least not yet, that picture is part of the new portable game called Pendulum Z, they are merch, they are not directly related to the anime, but it pretty much gave a hint of Devimon line because that entire line appeared already in the anime.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Nov 7, 2020)

Decent episode overall.
DarkKnightmon's still alive. Devimon's Ultimate evolution is DoneDevimon. Looks very good. Seems next episode MetalGreymon is finally getting a dark evolution. Can't wait for it.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Nov 8, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Devimon may be the Deathmon from the flashback tho, he can turn into him, which makes him the main villain.



Deathmon is just fodder to Omegamon though. Which is why putting him in the show twice already was a mistake.


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Nov 8, 2020)

So what will Metalgreymon turn into? I presume not BlackWargreymon because he looks too tame to be a savage glowing eye'd form.

Well, Devimon is going down sooner than I expected without MagnaAngemon making an entry. DarkKnightmon is just a pawn even if he's outlasting Devimon, so he's someone else's pawn planted with Devimon. I guess we're more likely to get 3 new antagonists including last boss rather than 2.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 8, 2020)

The crystal that makes them digivolve is Moonmillenniummon, so we can maybe expect him to be an enemy?

The only reason I don't think Devimon is fully done, it's because they are hinting he is a corrupted holy digimon when he talks about Angemon as friend.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 8, 2020)

Btw if Metal Greymon REALLY is going to have dark evolution, he may turn into Mugendramon.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Nov 8, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> The crystal that makes them digivolve is *Moonmillenniummon*, so we can maybe expect him to be an enemy?
> 
> The only reason I don't think Devimon is fully done, it's because they are hinting he is a corrupted holy digimon when he talks about Angemon as friend.


How do you know it's MMillenniummon?  It's not been confirmed yet!


----------



## Kuzehiko (Nov 8, 2020)

While MG might evolve into Megidramon I hope it is Mugendramon.


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Nov 8, 2020)

Kuzehiko said:


> How do you know it's MMillenniummon?  It's not been confirmed yet!


The smoke inside it literally takes on its shape! I sense some /s


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 8, 2020)

Kuzehiko said:


> How do you know it's MMillenniummon?  It's not been confirmed yet!


Yeah like Dragonus said, the smoke took his form for a second.

Ofc that does not confirms that he will be a real character, who knows maybe he stays as an object.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Nov 8, 2020)

Dragonus-BB- said:


> The smoke inside it literally takes on its shape! I sense some /s





Foxfoxal said:


> Yeah like Dragonus said, the smoke took his form for a second.
> 
> Ofc that does not confirms that he will be a real character, who knows maybe he stays as an object.



Yeah, kind of looks alike but we shouldn't take it for granted yet. It might end up being red herring.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Nov 14, 2020)

What an episode holy fuck
>DoneDevimon stomps the fuck out of MG and WG mode change included
>Taichi and MG go berserk af
>DoneDevimon literally eats Taichi
>Mugendramon
>WarGreymon
>Angemon again boosting MC.
And finally Patamon.

This episode was straight brutal and dark. I myself can not recall any episode of other Digimon series being darker than this one. The battle choreography was excellent. Sure there were some flaws in the episode like Tokomon directly evolving into Angemon then breaking down to Tokomon again to evolve into Patamon 30 seconds later lol but I don't really care.
The episode hype is just too strong


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 14, 2020)

I think Angemon was like a projection not a full evolution, but yeah outside that semi confusing part, it was easily one of the best episodes and I guess Wargreymon was all shiny because he won't have access to that form easily yet.

Agumon coming out of Mugendramon was kinda emotional too, the desperate feeling was very well done the whole episode.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Nov 14, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> I think Angemon was like a projection not a full evolution, but yeah outside that semi confusing part, it was easily one of the best episodes and I guess Wargreymon was all shiny because he won't have access to that form easily yet.


This is interesting and it might explain Angemon's appearance. 
I didn't come up with that.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Nov 14, 2020)

I really want Patamon to end up going into SlashAngemon. Such a badass design. I know that Seraphimon is more likely but a change like that would be welcome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Nov 15, 2020)

I don't think Mugendramon was truly complete/Ultimate level, as they were still referring to it as Metalgreymon.

The fight choreography allowing for biting off of wings etc is only gonna be here for dark Digimon I think, with regular digimon likely to mostly remain "signature move & reaction shot."

Fingers crossed for the next big episode though!

DoneDevimon was a bit silly, like, I could see him in a 60s anime or Samurai Jack. Maybe even early 90s animation in general with the big hands & exaggerated expressions.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 15, 2020)

After a series of lackluster eps this one was good. Freaking Mugendramon was looking sick although he didnt have the canons so certain it wasnt full evolution.

Also Tokomon is op as fuck, he actually managed to create a barrier capable of resisting a constant assault from this Devimon as a FREAKING TOKOMON.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 22, 2020)

this new episode made me laugh with the whole U.S Vs Iran business going on in it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Nov 22, 2020)

New arc beginning.
This episode was quite dull.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Dec 5, 2020)

Good episode overall.
Nice battle and animation. Seems new continent Mons are a way stronger than Continent Could's. DarkKnightmon nibba was on hold for them to go out of power so he could get a chance.


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Dec 13, 2020)

There's an interesting theory relating to Kari:

*Spoiler*: __ 




SkullKnightmon's mount is a corrupted version of Tailmon/Gatomon's digi-egg/digimental of miracles evolution. Could be her partner.



It also seems like SkullKnightmon could end up being the 2020 Wizardmon.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Dec 13, 2020)

Meh episode.
DarkKnightmon vs Angemon was good to see but from that moment onward the episode felt very bland. They got them separated yet we didn't see each kid having their own fights in order to survive with the exception of Taichi and a bit of Yamato. WarGreymon made an appearance without fully evolving yet again. That just felt like an asspull. I understand they are trying to foreshadow him but there is no construction so it just feels contrived. The power scale is so messed up in this series. I wonder if do they even have any idea where the series is heading.


----------



## Yamato (Dec 14, 2020)

When Greymon lost it 

Nanimon 
What was Hikari thinking


----------



## Foxfoxal (Dec 14, 2020)

I see Angemon fighting Digimon out of his levels is still in tradition.

Darkknightmon feels like he will be the wizardmon of this series, he did not care about Angemon, he wanted Hikari, so maybe Gatomon is already corrupted, Hikari is being extra creepy in this series.

And milleniumon is coming, it's already confirmed.


----------



## xenos5 (Dec 27, 2020)

WAAAAAAARGREYMON!!!

SO SICK

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Dec 27, 2020)

The music and the animation was amazing, Wargreymon was a boss.

And it seems we are going to see more holy digimons than just Patamon and Gatomon, Lopmon is one.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Dec 27, 2020)

I don't understand how they can make an episode so epic and then the next one so boring. This episode was so boring. Everything was predictable. The evolution while earned, it felt weakly earned. WarGreymon's size is so fucking BIG lol. Didn't like the new background music for WarGreymon.. I would have preferred they used either Be the Winners or X-treme Fight theme for the background music. I am sure next episode will be far more interesting and better than this one since it'll introduce a few new Digimon!


----------



## Foxfoxal (Dec 27, 2020)

Kuzehiko said:


> I don't understand how they can make an episode so epic and then the next one so boring. This episode was so boring. Everything was predictable. The evolution while earned, it felt weakly earned. WarGreymon's size is so fucking BIG lol. Didn't like the new background music for WarGreymon.. I would have preferred they used either Be the Winners or X-treme Fight theme for the background music. I am sure next episode will be far more interesting and better than this one since it'll introduce a few new Digimon!


Last episode was epic? I must have missed it.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Dec 27, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Last episode was epic? I must have missed it.


To me it was.
The intense fighting scenes, the background music, Sora's arrival. Predator Digimon killing and eating weak Digimon's data to get stronger. Weak Digimon making efforts to survive. It sure was, for me.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Dec 27, 2020)

Kuzehiko said:


> To me it was.
> The intense fighting scenes, the background music, Sora's arrival. Predator Digimon killing and eating weak Digimon's data to get stronger. Weak Digimon making efforts to survive. It sure was, for me.


Ehh I really disagree, it was more of the same, I even disagree about the music this episode, that shit had my hyped and sounded like the good old digimon tracks from the first 4 seasons.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Dec 27, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Ehh I really disagree, it was more of the same, I even disagree about the music this episode, that shit had my hyped and sounded like the good old digimon tracks from the first 4 seasons.


I'm not looking for nostalgia in this series. If that's your taste, that's fine. We have different opinions. I didn't like the theme song and the evolution was really predictable the way it happened hence why I couldn't like it. It's just my opinion though. To each their own.


----------



## Yamato (Dec 29, 2020)

Wargreymon


----------



## Foxfoxal (Jan 17, 2021)

Great episode this week confirming side evolutions, they build up Pegasusmon very good, even better than most of the other evolutions.

Tailmon most likely got corrupted and it's Darknightmon, it's too much coincidence Hikari was willing to go with him and more after they showed that Seraphimon almost turn into ShadowSeraphimon.

The last 5 episodes of the series has been very consistent.


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Jan 17, 2021)

I found the side-evolution odd, and I'm not sure how it was "built up", it just kinda happened after some talk of having lost power and not being able to become/maintain Angemon. Bit weird it's just thrown in there with no device like the digi-egg/digimental to create it.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Jan 17, 2021)

Dragonus-BB- said:


> I found the side-evolution odd, and I'm not sure how it was "*built up*", it just kinda happened after some talk of having lost power and not being able to become/maintain Angemon. Bit weird it's just thrown in there with no device like the digi-egg/digimental to create it.


Building their relationship something that has been very lacking with other evolution and they were teasing the evolution the whole episode, their connection is the key for evolution Digi-eggs/crest are not a thing anymore, the digivolution was made a natural evolution, Digimon is known for having endless possibilities of evolutions, just the anime never bothered to expand that side of franchise.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 17, 2021)

Don't have much to say about this episode. It was decent overall. I would have preferred HolyAngemon over Pegasmon to appear in this episode either way I still enjoyed it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yamato (Jan 20, 2021)

Pegasmon


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 20, 2021)

Odds of 02 being remade just dropped to subzero temperature. Now we don't even need Digimentals to Armor Digivolve


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jan 25, 2021)

just caught up to ep 30...

kinda odd I dont completely hate this... theres barely a story present and the characters are all 6/10 rating, but damn every ep feels like an epic boxing match ever since they got to that island where every digimon fights for their life. What spirit. The ep where metalgreymon goes 12 rounds with that volcano dragon fellow was top stuff, and was topped pretty well by wargreymon's debut which I miight add was better than 1999 ("hey guys lets have my sister's angel digimon shoot me with an arrow"). This series has put more effort into those debuts than omnimon's lmao.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 25, 2021)

The last episode truly had a beautiful animation. I really liked it.


----------



## Yamato (Jan 27, 2021)

I’m curious about those brain on a twig body Digimon. Kinda reminds me of Roger from American Dad


----------



## Kuzehiko (Feb 6, 2021)

Boring episode overall. Liked Tailmon's characterization and that's all. The rest of the episode was terrible imo.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Feb 13, 2021)

BlitzGreymon, for real? lol
It straight did not make sense at all. Another countdown plot episode. The 4th overall in the series. I am glad that Koushiro got to shine but that's all. I disliked this episode.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Mar 21, 2021)

Taiora intensifies.
Good episode overall. I really enjoyed it and I can not even remember which was the last episode of Adventure 2020 that I was able to enjoy


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 21, 2021)

Just started this. On episode 8......or 9.....whatever. Toei doing Toei openings.......and pacing.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 3, 2021)

This series.......is bad.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 16, 2021)

thats it for me... dropping this series

I lasted until ep 40 where the children throw a soccer ball at the ultimate lvl bird digimon, fill his mouth with seeds then blow him up

wtf is even the plot

and again this is episode 40 LOL

this show is wayy too episodic and boring, and it doesn't look like the other children are getting megas at this rate

however, this isn't the worst series. The writing is no where as shit as savers and has slight more variety than cross wars... not much of a compliment tho

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Apr 16, 2021)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> thats it for me... dropping this series
> 
> I lasted until ep 40 where the children throw a soccer ball at the ultimate lvl bird digimon, fill his mouth with seeds then blow him up
> 
> ...


The megas literally start coming in two weeks haha... Mimi got a side armor evolution last episode.

This is the poster for the rest of the series.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 16, 2021)

Foxfoxal said:


> The megas literally start coming in two weeks haha... Mimi got a side armor evolution last episode.
> 
> This is the poster for the rest of the series.



2 more episodes 

eh fine okay


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 17, 2021)

Boring episode.
Probably one of the worst. Liked nothing about it.


----------



## xenos5 (Apr 18, 2021)

My thoughts on episode 44: Giant Kaiju fight looked great, holy shit this must be traumatic for Hikari, and fuck Petaldramon's sacrifice and him blooming flowers throughout the forest made of his body at the end actually made me cry


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 28, 2021)

Foxfoxal said:


> The megas literally start coming in two weeks haha... Mimi got a side armor evolution last episode.
> 
> This is the poster for the rest of the series.


Man....those facial expression still suck.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 28, 2021)

MetalGarurumon episode was okay. I enjoyed it. I hadn't enjoyed an episode since episode 40. Liked how they made Parasimon look strong unlike in other seasons. MetalGarurumon was epic.


----------



## Trojan (May 9, 2021)

Foxfoxal said:


> The megas literally start coming in two weeks haha... Mimi got a side armor evolution last episode.
> 
> This is the poster for the rest of the series.


I came here to ask about those megas. It's getting ridiculous how the rest of the kids haven't achieved that yet  
also, all those filler episodes are going nowhere and serve no purpose whatsoever...

and the start of the series I thought they will make it, so there are a lot of mysteries and whatnot...  
but it all seems disconnected...


----------



## Foxfoxal (May 9, 2021)

New Folder said:


> I came here to ask about those megas. It's getting ridiculous how the rest of the kids haven't achieved that yet
> also, all those filler episodes are going nowhere and serve no purpose whatsoever...
> 
> and the start of the series I thought they will make it, so there are a lot of mysteries and whatnot...
> but it all seems disconnected...


Yeah we are going to literally jump from a filler episode to a 3 episode boss fight, the pacing is the weirdest thing about the series.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 9, 2021)

New Folder said:


> I came here to ask about those megas. It's getting ridiculous how the rest of the kids haven't achieved that yet
> also, all those filler episodes are going nowhere and serve no purpose whatsoever...
> 
> and the start of the series I thought they will make it, so there are a lot of mysteries and whatnot...
> but it all seems disconnected...





Foxfoxal said:


> Yeah we are going to literally jump from a filler episode to a 3 episode boss fight, the pacing is the weirdest thing about the series.


Don't you just love Toei?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (May 9, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Don't you just love Toei?


Tbh Digimon is their more "shafted" show right now, Dragon Quest and One Piece are doing surprisingly fine lately.


----------



## Kuzehiko (May 10, 2021)

The show is a dumpster fire at this point. There are some entertaining episodes but that's all. There is no salvation for Adventure 2020 anymore.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 30, 2021)

Millenniummon ?  

(I havent watched, just got spoiled on 4chan)


----------



## Yamato (May 30, 2021)

Millennium is huuggeee
That spirit bomb nuke


----------



## Trojan (May 30, 2021)

So, in the "World End-battle" 5 of the kids were practically useless... 

As for holyangemon's evolution, shouldn't it have been  Seraphimon? 
did they asspull this new one?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 30, 2021)

is the show ending soon  ?


----------



## Foxfoxal (May 30, 2021)

New Folder said:


> So, in the "World End-battle" 5 of the kids were practically useless...
> 
> As for holyangemon's evolution, shouldn't it have been  Seraphimon?
> did they asspull this new one?


The show has been doing side evolutions, they hinted back then that after the holy digimon were "reborn" they could unlock another evolution because they partners.

As far we know Seraphimon and Ophanimon are their main mega, but being saved for the final villain I guess.



Shiba D. Inu said:


> is the show ending soon  ?


There is at least 16 episodes left, Toei Europe listed the show as 66 episodes but no one knows if it will follow that...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Trojan (May 30, 2021)

Foxfoxal said:


> The show has been doing side evolutions, they hinted back then that after the holy digimon were "reborn" they could unlock another evolution because they partners.
> 
> As far we know Seraphimon and Ophanimon are their main mega, but being saved for the final villain I guess.
> 
> ...


regarding their current Megas, were they always this big?  
I kninda thought they were more or less the same size with the other kid's megas...


----------



## Foxfoxal (May 30, 2021)

New Folder said:


> regarding their current Megas, were they always this big?
> I kninda thought they were more or less the same size with the other kid's megas...


They made them bigger in general, Metalgarurumon and Wargreymon were like human size in the original, now they can carry their kids in their shoulder.

But the dragons this episode were made 20 times bigger to match Milleniunmon haha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keishin (May 30, 2021)

anyone remember this    teaser trailer *2018*


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 30, 2021)

did they massively nerf Zeeds power ?


----------



## Yamato (Jul 15, 2021)

Hououmon


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jul 15, 2021)

Why did I watch episode 47 and think it would fit in the first dozen eps of a normal digimon series?   

This show makes no sense... it should be the end of the world by now with megas left and right fighting 12 rounds in the ring. Some backwards ass shit since they had omnimon in the first few eps. 

I cant go on this is painful and Im only watching at a rate of 1 ep semi monthly

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 15, 2021)

You guys still watch this?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 15, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> did they massively nerf Zeeds power ?


No.
The Gaia Force aka Spirit Bomb used by WarGreymon was powered up with the whole energy of the Digital World energy+ Digimon allies' energy+Goddramon and  Holydramon's holy energy. 



luffy no haki said:


> You guys still watch this?



Yes.
It's just 10 episodes left to end after all. This series is terrible though.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Jul 15, 2021)

Well they are hinting to a continuation or sequel on October.

I watch it for my Adventure cast fix, not because it's that good... You have to to treat the series as monster of the week show.

Rosemon, CressGarurumon and Ogremon coming back have been good/decent... At least it does not kill my patience like the current pokemon.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 15, 2021)

Someone hit me up if there´s any intention of ever bringing victory greymon to  the anime from them.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Jul 15, 2021)

luffy no haki said:


> Someone hit me up if there´s any intention of ever bringing victory greymon to  the anime from them.


Nah, no hints at all... They just did CressGarurumon and BlitzGreymon because they most likely want Omnimon Alter-S.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 20, 2021)

Omegamon Alter-S will be broken af in this version.


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Jul 20, 2021)

I truly hoped Tailmon would start out evil at first (corrupted by darkness) and then they save her. But i guess they didn't do that

I just got on the episode where Hikari and Tailmon meet, so if something good happens, just tell me


----------



## Foxfoxal (Jul 20, 2021)

Extramarital Child said:


> I truly hoped Tailmon would start out evil at first (corrupted by darkness) and then they save her. But i guess they didn't do that
> 
> I just got on the episode where Hikari and Tailmon meet, so if something good happens, just tell me


Technically that happened... SkullKnightmon was corrupted Tailmon.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 21, 2021)

Extramarital Child said:


> I truly hoped Tailmon would start out evil at first (corrupted by darkness) and then they save her. But i guess they didn't do that
> 
> I just got on the episode where Hikari and Tailmon meet, so if something good happens, just tell me


As Foxfoxal said. DarkKnightmon was corrupted Tailmon in the reboot.
But did you watch Tri? Tailmon got a corrupted evolution there as well.


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Jul 21, 2021)

Kuzehiko said:


> As Foxfoxal said. DarkKnightmon was corrupted Tailmon in the reboot.
> But did you watch Tri? Tailmon got a corrupted evolution there as well.


Yes i did but i was referring more to like original adventure tailmon. Starts out evil but then joins the good guys


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 22, 2021)

Extramarital Child said:


> Yes i did but i was referring more to like original adventure tailmon. Starts out evil but then joins the good guys


Ah gotcha. I assume you weren't satisfied with Tailmon being a corrupted DarkKnightmon.


----------



## Yamato (Jul 31, 2021)

Cresgarurumon

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 1, 2021)

!! 02 movie announced

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 1, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> !! 02 movie announced


The new anime looks intriguing to me.
I'll give it a try for sure. As for the 02 movie it seems it takes place after Kizuna and it's not connected to the Adventure reboot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 1, 2021)

wonder if they will do something with the retconned final fight ending.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Aug 1, 2021)

Nah they won't.


----------



## Yamato (Aug 24, 2021)

Shakkoumon ep felt quick


----------



## Yamato (Aug 29, 2021)

Taichi just standing there in real time  
Botamon is kinda cute.


----------



## Yamato (Sep 5, 2021)

Seraphimon  

The Great Catastrophe is coming

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Xeogran (Sep 5, 2021)

Seraphi didn't get any sakuga moment 
Hope he still gets to battle the final boss.


----------



## Yamato (Sep 17, 2021)

All Mega Evolution  
Almost time to face Negamon
Was kinda disappointed at that blob with tentacles look.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 17, 2021)

last episode was kinda stupid.

they wasted the entire episode just evolving 1 by one.  
it clearly shows that they have nothing better to do. What was stopping them from having them all evolve at once (without showing them one by one) to their Mega-forms, and use the extra time in actually having a battle? 


like we have seen them evolve since day 1, why do we need the same process 8 times in every episode, like come' on now...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2021)

New Folder said:


> last episode was kinda stupid.
> 
> they wasted the entire episode just evolving 1 by one.
> it clearly shows that they have nothing better to do. What was stopping them from having them all evolve at once (without showing them one by one) to their Mega-forms, and use the extra time in actually having a battle?
> ...


Toei tactic of adding fat filler to something that does not need filler.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 17, 2021)

New Folder said:


> last episode was kinda stupid.
> 
> they wasted the entire episode just evolving 1 by one.
> it clearly shows that they have nothing better to do. What was stopping them from having them all evolve at once (without showing them one by one) to their Mega-forms, and use the extra time in actually having a battle?
> ...


Have you even watched the entire series? 
This is the first time in the series they waste a lot of screentime on evolution sequences.  
The series is bad I agree but this is literally the first time they spend so much screentime on evolution sequences in the entire series, plus Only Agumon and Gabumon had had legit evolution sequences.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Yamato (Sep 23, 2021)

Omegamon


----------



## Foxfoxal (Sep 24, 2021)

Kuzehiko said:


> Have you even watched the entire series?
> This is the first time in the series they waste a lot of screentime on evolution sequences.
> The series is bad I agree but this is literally the first time they spend so much screentime on evolution sequences in the entire series, plus Only Agumon and Gabumon had had legit evolution sequences.



Adventure and 02 wasted like half episode evolving all their digimons on their final battles as well, that is the problem having so many kids.

Meanwhile on Tri they wasted one entire episode doing like over 20 digievolutions sequences in one episode. (actually evolution sequences, not the fast flashy colors of this one)

Well I hope Omegamon last battle at least looks good, I kinda loved last episode even if the animation could have been better.

But now my interest jumped on Digimon Ghost, I hope is not as dumb as Xros Wars and Hunters.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Yamato (Sep 26, 2021)

Just watched the last episode and I liked it
Omegamon  

Also...... Digital Gate  



Speaking of Tri........ I honestly didn't like that. The new girl was annoying.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Sep 26, 2021)

Yamato said:


> Just watched the last episode and I liked it
> Omegamon
> 
> Also...... Digital Gate
> ...


Tri was trash, the only good thing was the HeracleKabuterimon "movie".

Alter-S

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 26, 2021)

Finally this hot garbage is over. 
Omegaspullmon proved to be the strongest Omegamon in the franchise even more than Royal Knight Omegamon.  
He is so broken that has techniques that no other Omegamon  had ever used. 

Even defeated a Digimon that destroys parallel worlds.   
And if it wasn't enough they had him evolve into Alter-s which is even more broken.  

The fight was good but the writing was trash as usual, no explanation for Omegamon's appearance and a lot of plot holes were left unresolved. I've seen people salty about the Digimon remaining in the Real World with the kids. 

6/10 overall for this series, moving onto Ghost Game next week beginning.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 26, 2021)

Mediocre but still better than Xroswars first part and all of hunters.

Hit it up once again and binged most of it, not good but not atrocious.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Sep 26, 2021)

Kuzehiko said:


> Finally this hot garbage is over.
> Omegaspullmon proved to be the strongest Omegamon in the franchise even more than Royal Knight Omegamon.
> He is so broken that has techniques that no other Omegamon  had ever used.
> 
> ...


Tbh in any other series Omegamon gets always trashed, even in Kizuna they had to asspull extra digievolutions because he keeps losing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 26, 2021)

Foxfoxal said:


> Tbh in any other series Omegamon gets always trashed, even in Kizuna they had to asspull extra digievolutions because he keeps losing


The jobber that can only beat a Diaboromon

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 26, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Foxfoxal (Sep 26, 2021)

This made me remember that Agumon Burst mode and Masaru vs Yggdrasil will always be the biggest asspull in any Digimon finale.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Sep 26, 2021)

im on ep 56

I usually watch an ep then drop the series then come back to it 3 weeks later

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 26, 2021)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> im on ep 56
> 
> I usually watch an ep then drop the series then come back to it 3 weeks later


Well done sir 
You don't waste your time watching this trash


----------



## Steven (Sep 26, 2021)

Foxfoxal said:


> This made me remember that Agumon Burst mode and Masaru vs Yggdrasil will always be the biggest asspull in any Digimon finale.


"Fight"

They oneshotted Yggdrasil after some "Human and Digimon"speach

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Steven (Sep 26, 2021)

Btw,i dropped this anime after Devimon was done

No Darkmasters and no Apocalymon....


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 26, 2021)

Ziggy said:


> "Fight"
> 
> They oneshotted Yggdrasil after some "Human and Digimon"speach


Masarumon can beat any Digimon.  
The true Chad they said.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 26, 2021)

Can you imagine If Masaru had spirit evolutions instead? Episodes would be 5-6 minutes long.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Steven (Sep 26, 2021)

Kuzehiko said:


> Masarumon can beat any Digimon.
> The true Chad they said.


Still dont know if i like Data Squad or not

Has lots of chringe moments


----------



## Steven (Sep 26, 2021)

Utopia Realm said:


> Can you imagine If Masaru had spirit evolutions instead? Episodes would be 5-6 minutes long.


One Punch Man

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 26, 2021)

Ziggy said:


> Still dont know if i like Data Squad or not
> 
> Has lots of chringe moments


I do
Story telling wise is good. It's just it has a lot of asspulls like this Adventure reboot.



Utopia Realm said:


> Can you imagine If Masaru had spirit evolutions instead? Episodes would be 5-6 minutes long.





Ziggy said:


> One Punch Man


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 26, 2021)

One Punch Masarumon

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 26, 2021)

I mean it doesn't sound crazy he did defeat the God of the Digital World itself after all Lol


----------



## Foxfoxal (Sep 26, 2021)

Kuzehiko said:


> One Punch Masarumon


It's so dumb that when they made the fan service episode with all the leaders appearing he defeated like 3 VenomVandemon with one punch of something like that.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Sep 26, 2021)

Foxfoxal said:


> It's so dumb that when they made the fan service episode with all the leaders appearing he defeated like 3 VenomVandemon with one punch of something like that.


And literally one-shotted 4 or 5 BelialVamdemon in one attack.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trojan (Sep 26, 2021)

anyone else can't un-hear "^ (use bro)"-mon? 

Edit
the N-word


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 26, 2021)

Nibbamon


----------



## Yamato (Oct 15, 2021)

Started watching Digimon Ghost Game. It's alright.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Oct 15, 2021)

Ghost is like the opposite of the reboot, it's taking its time to introduce everyone and their personalities, the reboot was like "you already know them".


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 15, 2021)

And the ghost holograms and the way the Gammamon went feom digital to the real world was nice.

Clockmon messing with humans reminded me to how Tamers started with having to deal wirh the digimon in human world at first .

Over all these first two chapters have been solid and are actually reflectong that interview about Digimon original concept being more like yokai than freaking pkmn wannabes imo


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 17, 2021)

Watch 2 episodes of Ghost Game, GeGeGe no Kitarou vibes


----------

